# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  للمبتدأين (حلل وتعلم) ضع تحليلاتك وتعلم من  اخطائك  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## BahraiN

:A006:     :A015:    كيف حالكم ان شاء الله الكل بخير و مرتاح  اليوم حبيت اسوي موضوع مفيد جدا للمبتدأين الموضوع عبارة عن محاولة كل مبتدأ ان يحلل اي عملة بأي طريقة تناسبة او اي طريقة سمع عنها و يرفق الشارت و يتطوع الخبراء بالرد و التعليق و التصحيح   سبب طرح الموضوع هو ان الكثير من المبتدأين يحاول ان يحلل لكن لا يحصل الدعم الكافي اويحصل على شخص اكبر منه يعلمة اذا كان التحليل صح او غلط و ايضا ان بعض من المبتدأين يخجلون من وضع تحليلهم في المنتدى او يعني يقول ( فشيلة اني افتح موضوع و اخلي تحليل خاطيء و يضحكون علي )  او البعض الاخر لا يعلم اين يضك موضوعة  ...الخ  اتمنى من جميع الكبار الي في المنتدى و المشرفين و الي عندة خبرة كل يوم يفتح الموضوع و يرد على الردود او التحليلات التي يضعها المبتدأين لكي يعرفو مكن الخطأ   الهدف من الموضوع هو زيادة ثقة المبتدأ في التحليل واي مبتدأ يدخل راح يتعلم من تصحيح الخبراء للمبتدأين  طريقة الموضوع : كل مبتدأ يحاول يفتح اي شارت و اي زوج و يحاول ان يحلل العملة بأي طريقة مثلا : دعم و مقاومة او فيوباتشي او المؤشرات او المستوسطات ...الخ  و يرفق الشارت لنا و يخبرنا بما توصل لة من تحليلة   اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع و خاصة الذين لديهم خبرة لكي يدعمو و يساعدو المبتدأين لكي نراهم محلليلن في المستقبل بأذن الله تحيااااتي لكم   
الي ما يعرف كيفية ارفاق الشارت او التحليل في الموضوع يتفضل الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html  :A012:

----------


## Ba7rainia

:A015:  شكرا لك اخووي بحرين لطرح مثل هالموضوع المهم وايد وخااصه (للمبتدأين مثلي) ..
واللي يساعدنا في التحسين من مستوى تحلينا وحتى يكون عندنا ثقه اكبر في التعامل مع بورصه العملاات ..  
استخدمت في التحليل الفيبوباتشي + لترند+ مؤشر الـRSI مثل ما اهو مبيت بالشارت
اظن ان العمله رااح ترتفع بسبب وجود تشبع تحت خط الخمسين وكسر لترند المرسوم في مؤشر الـRSI وجود مقاومه مثل ما اهو مبين في مؤشر الـRSI وو طبعا السعر قريب من خط 23.6 في احتمال يوصل ويكسره ولا ننسى لترند اللي مرسوم بالشارت وبس ماعندي اكثر  
ملاحظه : مبتدأه حديثه جدا ..    :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

:A015:  
يا هلا و مرحبا فيج اختي بحرينية منورة المنتدى    :015:   تحليل ممتاز  
بس في خطا شوي صغنون  هو في مؤشر الـ RSI  بالنسبة للترند المكسور على المؤشر قد انكسر يعني ما راح يفيدج 
و انتي رسمتي ترند صاعد و مقاومة على المؤشر و كل شي تمام  
في تحليلك يجب القول ان السعر قد انحصر بين دعم و مقاومة  مثلا مقاومة عند خط فيو 38.2 و ترند نازل في مثل النقطة و ايضا هذه المنتطقة هي مقاومة سابقة على الشارت وللتأكيد على ذلك نرى مؤشر الـRSI   
في هالحالة انصحجبالانتضار الى حين كسر احد المقاومة او الدعم  :Regular Smile:  و ذلك للدخول في صفقة مربحة بأذن الله 
الشارت المرفق فيه شرح وقت الدخول 
تحياتي

----------


## Ba7rainia

:A015: 
هلا فيك اخوي ومنور بوجود امثالك .. ما شاء الله عليك متابع للموضوع اول باول عبالي بترد بعد يومين واالا اسبوع .. ما شاالله عليك  
اولا شكراا عالملاحظه  
وثانيا اممم مثل ما اهو مبين بالصوره اللي منزلتها ان السعر ما وصل ابدااا خط 38.2 
معلومه في المشاركه السابقه لي ما بينت لك نقطه ان الفيبوباتشي لاربع ساعات لـ شارت الساعه  
وشكرا مره ثانيه ياريت كل شخص يكون متابع مثلك .. جان احنا في تتطور مستمر    :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

الف مبروك يا اخت بحرينية  :015:  تم اكتمال الشرط و الدخول و الحمد لله اغلقت الصفقة بـ تكثر من +30  اسباب الدخول :   لقد كنا بإنتضار كسر احد من الدعم او المقاومة الذين محاصرين السعر و تم كسر المقاومة و الترند بفتح شمعة فوق التنرد و خط فيو 38.2 هذا يعني لنا الدخول لونق   في المرفق التحليل الاول الذي حللتيه انتي و ايضا الشارت الان بعد اغلاق الصفقة   ارجو انك قد فهمتي متى وقت الدخول ارجو منك المحاولة مرة اخرى بتحليل اي زوج من الازواج بأي طريقة  و ارجو من جميع المبتدأين محاولة التحليل بأي طريقة و سوف اقوم انا او احد الخبراء بالتعليق و تصحيح الخطأ و الدعم  تحياااتي لكم جميعا و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## ahmed000

اهلا باخوي واستاذي بحرين والله انك تفتح مواضيع مهمة جدا جدا للمناقشة وخصوصا للمبتدئين اللي يخجلون من الاسئلة مثلي شوف طال عمرك الشارت التالي لزوج اليورو دولار اعتقد ان السعر اذا وصل لنقطة 1.1950 سوف تكون نقطة دعم جيدة ومناسبة للشراء ما رأيك ؟ (ملاحظة:ارجو تأكيد ان رسم خطوط الفيبوناتشي صحيح)

----------


## BahraiN

يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي احمد في الموضوع  
اسمح لي بالتأخير عليك لاني كنت راقد  :Regular Smile:   
الرسم الذي لرسمتة لخوط فيوباتشي تكون واضحة اذا رسمتها على شارت الاربع ساعات او اليوم و اكثر دقة من الساعة لان انت رسمتها من اعلى قمة الى انزل قاع ( انزل قاع كان قريب جدا من السعر الحالة فهذا لا يعطي دقة كبيرة ) لذلك قمت برسمة على شارت اليوم و الاربع ساعات و رأينا ان المقنطة التي ذكرتها منقطة دعم قوية 
بعد رسم خطوط الفيوباتشي على الشارت اليوم اتضح لنا التالي :
1- منطقة 1.1950 نقع على خط فيو 76.4 و لك يكسر منذ 10 ايام تقريبا 
2- منطقة 1.1950 تقع على خط دعم اسبوعي على شارت الويكلي 
3- نفس المنطقة تقع الشموع فوق متوسط Sma100 تقريبا هذا ايضا يدل على ان المتوسط يكون دعم للشموع .
4- مقاومة على مؤشر الـ Rsi  
انضر الى شارت الساعة في المرفق الثاني :
1- لقد قمت برسم خطوط الفيوباتشي على شارت الاربع ساعات و ذهلت الى شارت الساعة و اتضح لي الاتي : 
  أ - ان الشموع خلال 26 ساعة لم ينزلو من مستوا 1.1945 القريبة من خط فيو 76.4
 ب - اصبح لدينا ترند نازل على مؤشر الـ Rsi و انكسر و هذا تأيكد للدخول لونق  :Regular Smile:  
اتمنى لك التوفيق و اشكرك على المشاركة في الموضوع و ان شاء الله تعلمت و ارجو المشاركة مرة اخرى و ادعو المبتأين جميهم بالمشاركة بأي تحليل يعرفونة او اي شي يخص الشارت  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ahmed000

تسلم اخوي بحرين
والله يبارك فيك والى الامام

----------


## BahraiN

:A015:  حبيت اني اشارك بوضع تحليل بسيط لزوج متذبذبالهدف من وضعي للتحليل هو ان يدخل المبتدأ و يرى التحليل و يحوال ان يطبق مثل تحليلي على اي عملة ليتعلم منهالزوج = GBP/CHFعملت التحليل كالتالي 1- فتحت شارت الاربع ساعات 2- رسمت خط فيوباتشي من انزل قاع الى ارفع قمة3- رجعت الى شارت الساعة و رسمت الترند و ظهر لدي ترند صاعد 4- اضفت مؤشر الـ RSI و ظهر لدي دعم تحت مستوى 50 لأربع قيعان5- اضفت متسوط ( موفنيق افرج ) 50 EMA و ذلك لاني اعتبرة يبين لي السعر مع الترند الصاعد او الناس او يبين لي احيانا دعم او مقاومة للسعر 6- رسمت اقرب خط دهم و اقرب خط مقاومة بسيطة على شارت الساعة لأعرف اين الهدف و اين وقف الخسارة تبين لي التالي :1- ان السعر الان فوق خط فيو 23.6 2- ان السعر الان قريب جدا و فوق الترند الصاعد 3- ان لسعر فوق متوسط EMA50 كما قلت انه يبين لي حال الشمعة و هي الان تعني انها في ترند صاعد لانها فوق هذا المتوسط الخلاصة :يمكناا الدخول لونق و يكون الهدف عند اقرب خط مقاومة على الشارت هو الخط المتقطع عند نقطة 2.2864 و الستوب ( وقف خسارة ) عندما يكسر الترند النازل و يكسر الدعم على مؤشر الـ RSI و يصل الى الدعم في الشارت عند نقطة 2.2802انا لا انصح بأن يدخل احد بل انصح بأن تقومو بالتحليل في البرنامج كما فعلت انا على اي زوج للتتعلمو كيفية التحليل ( للعلم هذا الزوج متذبذب و يمكن ان يضرب الستوب  :Regular Smile:  ) لكن ما يهنا ان ضرب الستوب اهم شي تتعلم ارجو من الخبراء تصحيح اي خطأ ان وجد في تحليل تحياتي

----------


## abo_malek_ali

ما شاء الله عليكم شباب 
فعلا هذا هو الشغل الصح 
سجلني معاكم من المتابعين   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> ما شاء الله عليكم شباب 
> فعلا هذا هو الشغل الصح 
> سجلني معاكم من المتابعين

 حياك يا ابو مالك منور الموضوع اهلا و سهلا بك 
ان شاء الله تفيدنا و تستفيد

----------


## majed salem

الأخ / Bahrain
جزاك الله ألف خير على ما تقدم لإخوانك 
وأرجو التكرم شاكراً ، هل ما قمت برسمه صحيحاً ، وإلى أين سوف يتجه السعر للصعود أو النزول 
ولماذا .

----------


## majed salem

الشارت الصحيح

----------


## رعد الجنوب

تسلم أخي بحرين على هذه المجهودات الرائعة  
أتابعكم للتعلم  
وفقكم الله

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ / Bahrain
> جزاك الله ألف خير على ما تقدم لإخوانك 
> وأرجو التكرم شاكراً ، هل ما قمت برسمه صحيحاً ، وإلى أين سوف يتجه السعر للصعود أو النزول 
> ولماذا .

  :A006:   
اهلا و سهلا بك اخي في الموضوع 
بالنسبة لتحليلك اكثر من رائع و هو صحيح 100%  
راح ارد عليك بتحليل بسيط و طبعا على شارت اليومي لن السوق مقفل و احنا بإنتضار شمعة اليوم في اول يوم فتتاح للسوق  الادوات المستخدمة في التحليل :  1- شارت الـ USD/JPY اليومي  2- خط فيوباتشي  3- متوسط SMA100 4- مؤشر الـ RSI 5- نموذج ( دبل بوتوم)  6- مؤشر الـمومنتم   التحليل كالتالي : * نلاحظ في ان الزوج ماشي مع احترام خطوط فيوباتشي لذا نلاحظ عند الرقم (1) في يسار الشارت كيف ان السعر لم يتمكن من كسر خط فيو 23.6 الذي شكل لنا دعم اسبوعي و يومي ايضا و ايضا دعم في مؤشر الـ RSI و نلاحظ ان بعد وصول السعر الى هذه المنطقة ارتفع الى مستوايات 119.20 اي القرب من خط فيو 76.4   * نلاحظ ايضا في الشارت عن الرقم (2) وصول السعر الى نفس المستوى السابقة عند خط فيو 23.6 و لم يستطيع كسرة لان تكون هنا في هذه المنطقة دعم اسبوعي و قومي و ايضا دعم على مؤشر الـRSI و لقد اعاد نثل الحركة ، ارتف السعر بعد ملامستة للخط الى مستويات 119.20 تقريبا اي بالقرب من خط فيو 76.4  * نلاحظ ايضا عند النقطة رقم (3) وصول السعر عند خط فيو 23.6 الذي يشكل دعم قوي جدا اسبوعي و يومي و ايضا تبين لنا تكون نموذج ( دبل بوتوم ) على الشارت و وصول السعر الى دعم على مؤشر الـ RSI ، بعدها حاول الارتفاع الى ان اغلاق السوق اوقفة عن الارتفاع   * اغلق السوق عند منطقة جيدة ايضا للشراء ، لان الشمغة اغلقت فوق خط فيو 50 الذي يشكل لنا دعم على الشارت اليومي ، ايضا انها اغلقت فوق متسوط SMA100 الذي يمكن اعتبارة دعم لان الشمعة تحتها ، و تكون لنا ترند صاعد على مؤشر المومنتم ، ولا ننسى نموذج الدبل بوتوم  :Regular Smile:   إذن إن شاء الله و بإذن الله انا اتوقع ان السعر يكمل مسيرة الى مستويات 119.20 اي عند خط فيو 76.4 و ذلك للأسباب التي ذكرناها  :Regular Smile:    اتمنى ان يكون تحليل سليم و ارجو من المشرفين و الخبراء التعليق للتأكيد من كلامي اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا و ارجو من باقي المبتدأين ارفاق تجاربهم    (يوجد في المرفقات تحليل لشارت الساعة ايضا) و ذلك لتأكيد تحليلك المرفق الذي سألتني عنه  هذه طريقتي بالتحلي على شارت الساعة مثل طريقتك تقريبا  :Regular Smile:   تحياتي لك و للأمام يارب   :A012:

----------


## majed salem

الأخ/ BahraiN
جزاك الله ألف خير على الرد .

----------


## BahraiN

اهلا و سهلا بك اخي رعد الجنوب   الرجاء من كل مبتدأ محاولة الدخول و محاولة التحليل بأي طريقة تعجبة او اي طريقة يحبها   _إذا كنت مبتدأ وليست لديك اي طريقة فحاول ان تفعل تحليل مثلي تماما و ارفاقة في الموضوع_   او حاول تحليل اي زوج بمثل طريقتي البسيطة المتواضعة  :Good:    ( حتى لو كانت تحليلاتي  غير مجدية لكني اعتمد على الاساسيات ) و سوف تتعرف انت عليها ايضا للمستقبل    سوف اشرح لكم طريقتي في التحليل ( الطريقة جدا جدا سهلة )  راح اكتب كامل الادوات التي استخدمها ( طبعا لا احتاج اليها في كل الوقت ) و هي كالتالي :  1- الترند : ( الرجاء الدخول الى هذا الرابط للذي لا يعرف ما هو الترند ) هذا موضوع كامل الترند  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=591  2- نقاط الدعم و المقاومة : ( الرجاء دخول هذا الموضوع لمعرفة الكثير عن الدعم و المقاومة ) و محاولة التطبيق عليها و ارفاق الشارت هنا للحصول على الاجابة على رسمك ( لا داعي للخجل ) https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=412  3- خط فيوباتشي : * هذا موضوع لي للمبتدأ من الصفر الذي لا يعرف شي عن هذه الخطوط يدخل هذا الرابط ( لحد يخاف منها ) https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=11492 و بعد معرفت رسمها الرجاء قراءة هذا الرابط ( بعد ما تصير خبير تعال و احترف فيها )  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=1201  4- مؤشر الـ RSI تفضلو هذا شرحي البسيط عن المؤشر على هذا الرابط ( موضوع واحد اعتقد يكفي ) حاول ارفاق الشارت او اي تطبيق تقوم به هنا ليتم التعليق عليه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=10626  5- بعض المتوسطات مثل : متوسط 50   و متوسط 100 و متوسط 200 (استخدمهم للدعم و المقاومة ) راح اشرحها قريبا ان شاء الله   6- بعض المؤشرات مثل ( الماكد + المومنتم + الـ RSI  + الستوكاستك ) * هذه بعض الكتب فيها شرح تفصيلي عنها كامله ( انت ليس مكلف بحفظها ) فقط اقرا عنها و حاول ان تطبقها  الكتاب الاول : http://9q9q.com/March/1143318670.zip الكتاب الثاني :http://9q9q.com/March/1143319003.zip   7- النماذج للشارت : ( هذا اخر شي فكر فيه ) لان ما تذهر كل مرة بعد التعرف على كل الادوات الرجاء قراءة الكتب المرفقة و التعرف عليها بصورة سريعة  هذا التاب الاول http://9q9q.com/March/1143317759.zip هذا الكتاب الثاني http://9q9q.com/March/1143318062.zip هذا الكتاب الثالث : http://9q9q.com/March/1143318306.zip     هذا كل الادوات التي استخدمها  اكرر ليش مهم عليك ان تعرفها كلها  و اكرر ايضا انها سهلة ولا توجد اي صعوبة فيها  اكرر حاول ان ترسم اي اداه او اي شي من الي كتبتة بعد قراءة المواضيع و ارفاق الشارت الى الموضوع  اكرر الي ما يعرف يرفق الشارت في الموضوع يتفضل هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html  * المنتدى مليان مواضيع تتعلق بالكلام الي قلتة  جميع الكتب و جميع الاشياء مأخوذة من المنتدى حاول انك تبحث في المنتدى و تقرأ و تطبق و ان شاء الله راح تعرف كل شي انا تعلمت كل هذه الطرق فقط من المنتدى و من الاعضاء الي فيه  :Regular Smile:   و انت يمكنك كذلك  لكن لا يمكنك التطور من دون المشاركة و التعاون  اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا  تحياتي

----------


## majed salem

الأخ/ BahraiN 
هل هذا دايفرحنس على شارت الساعة وهل نتوقع نزل للسعر ، ثم معاودة الصعود ، وما هي قواعد الدايفرجنس . 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## kalid

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك أخوي ميثمموضوع رائع جداً وحماسك فيه أروعاستمر هكذا وصدقني خلال فتره ليست بالطويله سوف تصبح من المحللين البارعينولكن إياك أن تكتفي من العلم وحاول أن تقرأ وتستفيد من كل ما يقع تحت يدك من مواضيع مفيده وكتب تخص هذا المجالالله يوفقك أنت وباقي الإخوان تقبل تحيتي وتقديري،،

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ/ BahraiN 
> هل هذا دايفرحنس على شارت الساعة وهل نتوقع نزل للسعر ، ثم معاودة الصعود ، وما هي قواعد الدايفرجنس . 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 يا هلا و مرحبا بيك 
بالنسبة لسوالك هذا السوال للمحترفين 
خاصة هذا النموذج نموذج الدايفر جنس  :Regular Smile:  
لان في هذا الموضوع التحليل يكون للمبتدأ 
و استخدام الادوات الرئيسية  :Regular Smile: 
اتمنى احد الخبراء الاجابة عليه 
السموحة يا اخي  :Regular Smile: 
بـالتويفق 
تحياتي

----------


## majed salem

الأخ/ BahraiN
اكرر شكري الجزيل لك .

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:    كيف حالكم ان شاء الله الكل تمام و بخير  قرب وقت افتتاح السوق و لهذا السبب ايضا اريد ان اضع امثلة لتستفيدو  راح احاول ان حلل زوج الـ EUR/USD بطريقة جدا مبسطة  الهدف من تحليلي للزوج هو ان المبتدأ يرا التحليل و يحاول ان يقلد بنفس الطريقة على ازواج اخرى  لا اريد اي رد شكر بل اريد رد فيه شارت و فيه تحليل حتى لو يكون 100% طبق الاصل لتحليلي  :Regular Smile:   راح ابدأ   :A006:   كما خبرتكم ان التحليل سوف يكون بسيط و سهل جدا و راح امشي خطوة خطوة  *الادوات المستخدمة في التحليل : 1- شارت يومي  2- محاولة استخرجا دعم + مقاومة  3- محاولة رسم الترند  4- خطوط فيوباتشي  5- مؤشر الـ RSI  6- المتوسطات ( موفنق افرج )   الطريقة :  1- الشارت اليومي    فتحت الشارت اليوم ( هذا الشارت الذي سوف نشتغل عليه )  الخطوة الاولى 2- محاولة استخراج نقاط دعم + مقاومة : استخراج هذه النقاط يكون على الشكل التالي  1- نأخذ خط افقي و نحاول وضعة على سعر يكون فيه رؤوس الشموع كثير و اذا كان للبحث عن مقاومة نفس الطريقة نأخذ خط افقي و نحاول وضعة على سعر يكون فيه الشموع كثيرة الذيول على نفس الخط  2- ايضا يمكننا البحث عن قمم او قيعان للشموع و نخلي عليها الخطوط الافقية ( طبعاُ نأخذ المكان الافضل )  3- يمكن اخذ نقاط الدعم و المقاومة من مشاركة الاعضاء في المواضيع في المنتدى او اي موقع موثوق به  :Regular Smile:  ( انصح بانك تستخرجها اول و تأخذها من موقع للتأكيد )  هكذا اصبح لدي الشارت بعد ان حاولت اني استخرج النقاط من الشارت و بعدها تأكد من صحتها من موضوع في المنتدى  :Regular Smile:   هذه الصورة تبين ما كيف يكون الدعم و المقاومة او سبب الاختيار   الدعم بالازرق و المقاومة بالاصفر الان انتهينا من الخطوة الاولى .  الخطوة الثانية  2- محاولة البحث عن ترند  سبب اختياري و كتابتي لكلمة ( محاولة بحث ) هو لان ليس من الشرط كل شارت ان يوجد في ترند   سهل يمكنك الحصول عليه كمبتدأ ، حصلت على ترند صاعد على الشارت و قمت برسمة ( وضعت اسهم لأبين كيفية رسم الترند )   هكذا يكون الترند الصاعد انظرة لقد لامس تقريبا 5 ذيول هذا ما يؤدي الى قوتة و مصداقية اكبر لنا  :Regular Smile:  انتهينا من الخطوة الثانية   الخطوة الثالثة  3- خط فيوباتشي : خط فيوباتشي كما ذكرت و كما ترون اني استخدمة في جميع تحليلاتي و هو مهم جدا لكي نتأكد من خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و لكي يساعدنا على فهم الذي يحصل مع اي شمعة يعني مثلا اذا كانت الشمعة فوق خط فيو و نعتبر الخط دعم و العكس صحيح  قمت برسم الخطوط من اعلى قمى إلى انزل قاع و ظهرت لدي كالتالي   انتهينا من الخطوة الثالثة   الخطوة الرابعة  4- المؤشرات - مؤشر الـ RSI : سبب اختياري لهذا المؤشر هو سهولتة الكبيرة للمبتدأ و قوتة في الاداء  وضعت المؤشر و بحثت على اي شي يمكنني رسمة على المؤشر لكي استفيد منة  اتضح لي ان هناك دعم قوي على المؤشر كما يبين في الصورة   انهتينا من الخطوة الرابعة  الخطوة الخامسة  5- اضافة المتسوسطات  شباب ان للمتوسطات الف طريقة و الف استخدام لكن انا حصلت على طريقة و اعجبتني و اريد ان اضعها لكم و هي كما ذكرت متوسط ( 50 و 100 و 200 ) E او S  انظرو ماذا سوف يحصل او ماذا يعطينا هذا المتوسط اذا وضعناه على الشارت  1- احيانا نضع المتوسطات و تكون مع خط الترند ، هذا يعطينا ثقة كبيرة على رسمنا للترند و قوة الترند  2- احينا نضع المتوسطات و نراها ماشية على خط الدعم او المقاومة بالضبت ، هذا يعطينا تأكيد على قوة الخط ( الدعم او المقاومة ) و يعطينا الثقة في رسمنا طريقة وضعها : انا اضع الاكبر ثم الاصغر و اضبت الاعدادات الى ان احاول ان تكون قريبة من الشي المطلوب يعني ترند او دعم و مقاومة  مثلا اول شي اضع متوسط SMA200 و اذا رأيتة بعيد جدا احذفة لان سوف يكون بعيد ولا احتاج اليه  اضع متوسط SMA100 اذا رأيتة قريبة تقريبا احاول تغير الاعدادات من S الى E لكي ارى ايهما الاقرب للشي المطلوب و اذا حصلت على الشي المطلوب خلاص احصل على الثقة قليلاً  :Regular Smile:   انضرو الى الصورة   لقد وضعت متسوط EMA200 باللون الاصفر لانة موجود بالضبت على خط المقاومة  :Regular Smile:  و حصلت على متوسط EMA100 ايضا و باللون الازرق موجود على خط الدعم  :Regular Smile:   هذا عطني ثقة اكبر على ان الدعم و المقاومة التي لدي قوية  :Regular Smile:  انتهينا من شرح طريقة التحليل   السوال الان  هل يوجد اي شي لا تعرفه في طريقتي ؟ هل توجد صعوبة ؟ هل يوجد تعقيد ؟  اذا كان جوابك نعم  ، ارجع الى مشاركتي السابقى على نفس الموضوع و اقرأها جيدا و اقرأ الراوابط التي وضعتها و حاول ان تطبقها هنا   اذا كان جوابك لا  ، إذا افتح برنامج ميتا تردير او اي برنامج و حاول ان تعمل لي تحليل على اي زوج بنفس الطريقة التي ان فعلتها  ( اذا رأيت صعوبة في تحليل زوج اخر ) حاول ان تقلدني او تعمل شارت مثل ما انا فعلت بالضبت يعني اعمل الخطوات على شارت اليورو و ارفقه في المرفقات   اكرر مرة اخرى ارجو من اي خبير يقرأ الموضوع او اي عضور يفهم في التحليل ان يدعمنا و يكون معنا هنا لكي يساعد الاعضاء المبتدأين  :Regular Smile:  و اكرر ايضا لا اريد اي كلمة شكر بل اريد ان كل عضو بدال ما يكتب لي كلمة شكر يعلق على شي او يحاول ان يرفق شارت و يتعلم ترا التحليل سوف يكون سهل بالتطبيق و بالتعاون  :Regular Smile:   اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

السموحة اعتقد ان في صورة ناقصة او غير ظاهرة و هي في المتوسطات 
الصورة في المرفقات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## طلال السميري

:015:    بحق مبدع بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى تقبل ودي وسأكون متابع معك بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## waddah

ماشاء الله عليك  اخي الكريم
بس انا كنت منتظر منك شرح الدايفرجنس لاني رأيت في شرحك البساطة والتفصيل
فياريت تقتبس الموضوع وتشرح على طرقتك
واحيك على هذه المبادرة الرائعة يا رائع
اخوك وضاح

----------


## BahraiN

> ماشاء الله عليك اخي الكريم
> بس انا كنت منتظر منك شرح الدايفرجنس لاني رأيت في شرحك البساطة والتفصيل
> فياريت تقتبس الموضوع وتشرح على طرقتك
> واحيك على هذه المبادرة الرائعة يا رائع
> اخوك وضاح

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي 
سبق و ان سالني احد الاعضاء مثل السوال و جاوبتة باني لم استعمل هذه الطريقة ابدا
و لكن افا عليك ان شاء الله بإذن الله راح اسال لك عنها و احاول ان اجربها و اادرسها و اشرحها لك بطريقتي
لكن اعتقد ان في موضوع قبل جم يوم لأحد المشفرين تحدث عنها و ان المنتدى فيه مواضيع عنها
اتمنى لك التوفيق و اسمح لي اخي لاني لم استطيع افادتك و اوعدك اني راح ادرسها لك في وقت قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## BahraiN

> بحق مبدع بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى تقبل ودي وسأكون متابع معك بإذن الله تعالى

 ما شاء الله المدير طلال السمري بشحمة و لحمة مشارك في موضوعي   :001:  
يا هلا و مرحبا فيك يا مدينا و حياك لله منور الموضوع والله 
اشكرك على ردك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:   لدي تحليل لزوج الـ USD/CHF  ادوات التحليل لم تتغير وسهولة التحليل لم تتغير ايضا  1- رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي على شارت الاربع ساعات 2- ذهب على شارت الساعة  3- بحثت عن ترند و حصلت على ترند صاعد  4- اضفت مؤشر الـ RSI اتضح لي ان هناك دعم قوي  5- اليوم اضفت متوسطين على طريقة استاذنا الوافي  :Regular Smile:  و هما SMA5 و SMA20 الذان يعطونا نقاطع تغير السعر   نرى في الشارت المرفق ان كان هناك ترند صاعد و تم كسر الترند و ايضا صادف كسر الترند كسر خط فيو 23.6 في نفس الوقت و صادف ايضا تقاطع الموتسطين 5،20 و كسر المؤشر للدعم الموجود عليه   إذا الدخول شورت بعد الشمعة التي تحت الترند و خط فيو 23.6   تحياتي لكم   ( الهدف من هذا التحليل ليس الدخول بس التعلم و التعرف على سهولة التحليل البسيط )  بالتوفيق للجميع  :Good:

----------


## majed salem

الأخ/ Bahrain  أرجو التعليق على الشارت ، وهل رسمي صحيح وهل نستطيع البيع، وإلى أي نقطة تتوقع السعر سوف يصل .                     ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ/ Bahrain

  

> أرجو التعليق على الشارت ، وهل رسمي صحيح وهل نستطيع البيع، وإلى أي نقطة تتوقع السعر سوف يصل .  ولك جزيل الشكر

    :015:    ما شاء الله عليك  فنااااااااان  تحليل رائع و ممتاز  سوف ارفق لك تحليلي لكي اشرح لك وقت الدخول و الخروج والربح  هذا شارت الساعة    كما تلاحظ  رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي من اعلى قمة الى انزل قاع في الشارت  و رسمت ترند هابط لامس اربع رؤوس  و اتضح لي التالي   وجود مقاومة قوية عند خط فيو 61.8 و ذلك بسبب وجود الترند الهابط على نفس المنطقة و ايضا وجود متوسط SMA200 اعلى الشموع على نفس المنقطة   و نحن نعلم جميعا ان الشراء يكون عند المقاومة و البيع عند الدعم   إذا اذا وصل السعر بالقرب من خط فيو 61.8 ادخل شورت  و الستوب يكون اذا كسر خط فيو 61.8 و كسر الترند الهابط وصولاً الى اقرب مقاومة و هي عند الخط المتقطع الاحمر في الشارت ، تقريبا 22 نقطة خسارة   الهدف يكون اذا دخلنا بالقرب من خط 61.8 بيع ( شورت ) يكون هدفنا اقرب خط فيو و هو 50 و اذا حبينا ، اذا كسر خط الخمسين نخلي وقف الخسارة عند ربح 30 نقطة و هي تقريبا مع خط خمسين و نلحق بالربح  :Regular Smile:    اتمنى لك التووفيقك لك و للجميع و اتمنى من جميع المبتدأين قراة الموضوع كاملا ومحاولة التطبيق  تحياتي

----------


## majed salem

والله أنت الفنان ونحن تلاميذك ، والعين ما تعلى على الحاجب .   وأشكر على الرد ، ورفع المعنويات .

----------


## BahraiN

> والله أنت الفنان ونحن تلاميذك ، والعين ما تعلى على الحاجب .   وأشكر على الرد ، ورفع المعنويات .

 لا شكر على واجب 
تبغى نصيحتي 
مارس على التحليل و ارفق الشارت و ان شاء الله اعلق عليه و اعدل الاخطاء
و في فترة قليلة من الزمن بتلاقي نفسك محلل و خبير ان شاء الله
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة 
تحياتي

----------


## majed salem

يا استاذ/ Bahrain  بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبوناتشي ، اريد أن أفهم ، هل اذا فتح السعر فوق أو تحت الخط 23.6 نتوقع للسعر الصعود او النزول وإلى أين نتوقع أنه سوف يرتد ، وهل اذا فتح فوق أو تحت خط الفايبو 50 نتوقع له الصعود أو النزول ولماذا بالذات هذين الخطين ( اريد أن أفهم افتتاح السعر أعلى أو أدنى خط الفايبو وأيها الأقوى) .

----------


## BahraiN

> يا استاذ/ Bahrain  بالنسبة لخطوط الفايبوناتشي ، اريد أن أفهم ، هل اذا فتح السعر فوق أو تحت الخط 23.6 نتوقع للسعر الصعود او النزول وإلى أين نتوقع أنه سوف يرتد ، وهل اذا فتح فوق أو تحت خط الفايبو 50 نتوقع له الصعود أو النزول ولماذا بالذات هذين الخطين ( اريد أن أفهم افتتاح السعر أعلى أو أدنى خط الفايبو وأيها الأقوى) .

 اهلا بك مجداا اخي امجد
اول شي لا تقول استاذ نادني بأسمي لاني انا مبتدأ حالي حالك  :Regular Smile:   
بالنسبة لسوالك انا كتبت في اول الموضوع اني استخدم خطوط الفيوباتشي للدعم + المقاومة 
تعودت على استخدامها بهذه الطريقة 
اما بالنسبة بالنسبة لأفتتاح الشمعة فوق الخط بعد الكسر لها فالجواب نعم سوف يكسرها و لم يرد ينزل عنها
مثلا في شارت السالفة كان الخط 50 مثلا يمثل مقاومة و تم كسرها بقليل و افتتاح شمعة جديدة عليها هذا يعني ان الخط 50 سوف يصبح دعم و لم ينزل عليها السعر ( الا في حالات استثنائية )  
للحصول على معلومات اكثر و ادق عن خطوط الفيوباتشي اتمنى لك الدخول في هذا الرابط و قرائتة حرفاً حرفاً لان توجد فيه مشاركات مهمة خاصة من الاستاذ الكبير الوافي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html 
لان انا استخدمها استخدام بسيط  :Regular Smile: 
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي 
تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:    كيف حالكم شباب  راح اخلي تحليل بسيط على زوج بطيء P: EUR/GBP  شارت اليومي   الادوات المستخدمة : 1- شارت يومي  2- خط فيوباتشي  3- خط افقي ( دعم ) 4- مؤشر الـ RSI  5- متوسط EMA50  طريقة التحليل كانت كالتالي : 1- فتحت الشارت اليومي و خليتة نضيف و فاضي  2- قمت برسم خطوط فيوباتشي على الشارت من الاسفل الى الاعلى ( من اليسار الى اقصى اليمين )  3- رسمت خط افقي ( دعم + مقاومة ) واحد فقط لانه اقرب للحدث و سبب اختياري نقطة 0.6875 هو وجود الكثير من الرؤس و القمم على هذه النقطة و على هذا الاساس اعتبرتها نقطة دعم للسعر الحالي  :Regular Smile:   5- بحثت على اقرب متوسط من فحصلت على EMA50 و سبب اختياري لة هو لانة الاقرب ايضا للحدث 
6- وضعت مؤشر الـ RSI و اتضح لي ان المؤشر في ترند صاعد و لكن المؤشر لاصق مع خط الترند يعني في دعم  :Regular Smile:    هكذا كان التحليل   الان السعر مع خط الدعم القوي جدا  :Regular Smile:   في هذه اللحظة  نحن ننتضر هل نفعل شورت او لونق ؟ ننتضر الكسر على شارت الاربع ساعات  او ننتضر افتتاح شمعة على الاربع ساعات و الله يستر  :Regular Smile:   اذا كانت الشمعة فوق نسوي لونق  اذا كانت الشمعة تحت الدعم ندخل شورت   اكرر ليس الهدف من وضع تحليلاتي هو الدخول  بل الهدف هو التعلم كيف التحليل و معرفة حال الزوج  و ارجو منكم محاولة التحليل و لو كان مثلي يعني تقلدون تحليلي بالضبت بعد يكفي  :Regular Smile:   اتمنى لكم التوفيق  _تحياتي لكم_

----------


## داي ترايدر

> ما شاء الله عليك  فنااااااااان  تحليل رائع و ممتاز  سوف ارفق لك تحليلي لكي اشرح لك وقت الدخول و الخروج والربح  هذا شارت الساعة  
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  كما تلاحظ  رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي من اعلى قمة الى انزل قاع في الشارت  و رسمت ترند هابط لامس اربع رؤوس  و اتضح لي التالي   وجود مقاومة قوية عند خط فيو 61.8 و ذلك بسبب وجود الترند الهابط على نفس المنطقة و ايضا وجود متوسط SMA200 اعلى الشموع على نفس المنقطة   و نحن نعلم جميعا ان الشراء يكون عند المقاومة و البيع عند الدعم  و الصحيح ( الشراء عند الدعم و البيع عند المقاومة )  إذا اذا وصل السعر بالقرب من خط فيو 61.8 ادخل شورت  و الستوب يكون اذا كسر خط فيو 61.8 و كسر الترند الهابط وصولاً الى اقرب مقاومة و هي عند الخط المتقطع الاحمر في الشارت ، تقريبا 22 نقطة خسارة   الهدف يكون اذا دخلنا بالقرب من خط 61.8 بيع ( شورت ) يكون هدفنا اقرب خط فيو و هو 50 و اذا حبينا ، اذا كسر خط الخمسين نخلي وقف الخسارة عند ربح 30 نقطة و هي تقريبا مع خط خمسين و نلحق بالربح    اتمنى لك التووفيقك لك و للجميع و اتمنى من جميع المبتدأين قراة الموضوع كاملا ومحاولة التطبيق  تحياتي

 أخي بحرين مبدع بحق و مشكور على الموضوع و سجل حضوري رغم أني آتي متأخر..  أخي بحرين لقد صححت الخطأ المطبعي فوق بالنسبة للدعم و المقاومة بحيث كتبتها مقلوبة و جزاك الله خير..  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

> أخي بحرين مبدع بحق و مشكور على الموضوع و سجل حضوري رغم أني آتي متأخر..  أخي بحرين لقد صححت الخطأ المطبعي فوق بالنسبة للدعم و المقاومة بحيث كتبتها مقلوبة و جزاك الله خير..

 لا شر على واجب انتو المدعين مو انا 
و مشكور على التصحيح اعذرني التعب كان مأثر علي
تحياتي لك و اتمنى انك تشاركنا في الموضوع

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:   عدناااااااااااااااااااااا  شباب عندي لكم تحليل بسيط كالعادة  على زوج GBP/USD  الطريقة كالعادة   حللت شارت الاربع ساعات لكي اعتمد على شارت االساعة     1- رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي  2- استخرجت خطوط دعم + مقاومة بالستخدام القمم و القيعان  3- رسمت ترند نازل  4- متوسط EMA100   الخلاصة :
* حصلت على مقاومة قوية في الاعلى  عند 1.7478و ذلك بسبب :  1- وجود الترند عند نققطة 1.7478 2- وجود مقاومة عند 1.7478 3- متوسط SMA50 عند نقطة 1.7478 * إذا المقاومة قوية   *حصلت على دعم قوي في الاسفل عند 1.7451 و ذلك بسبب : 1- وجود خط فيو 61 عند نقطة 1.7451 2- وجود دعم على شارت الاربع ساعات عند نقطة 1.7451 3- وجود متوسط EMA100 ايضا عند نفس المنقطة * إذا  دعم قوي    لان بعد تحليل شارت الارب ساعات تغير وقت الشارت الى شارت الساعة بمسح المتوسطات فقط و سوف يكون الشات كالتالي   اضبحت لدينا نطقة شراء و نطقة بيع   تحياتي

----------


## fxesary

:A006:     :A015:    :A003:  عندى بعض الاستفسارات 
   1- عند العمل على شارت الساعة أو النصف ساعة ... أحلل أولا على شارت الأربع ساعات 
   2- نرسم المقاومات والدعوم على شارت الأربع ساعات وكذلك خطوط الفايبوناتشى والترند ويمكن استخدام المتوسطات المتحركة 50 أو 100 فى المساعدة لتحديد الدعم والمقاومة القريبة 
   3- نحول شارت الأربع ساعات إلى شارت الساعة مع ابقاء الدعم والمقاومة والفايبوناتشى التى رسمت سابقا على الاربع ساعات ونتاجر بواسطتها على شارت الساعة 
                   هل اذا طبقت هذا .. يكون تحليلى صحيح 
                    أرجو الأهتمام ... للأهمية القصوى ..... 
                   مع شكرى الجزيل .. جزاك الله عنا خيرا   :A004:

----------


## majed salem

الأخ/ Bahrain   أرجو التعليق ، والتصحيح على هذا الشارت .

----------


## BahraiN

> عندى بعض الاستفسارات 
> 1- عند العمل على شارت الساعة أو النصف ساعة ... أحلل أولا على شارت الأربع ساعات 
> 2- نرسم المقاومات والدعوم على شارت الأربع ساعات وكذلك خطوط الفايبوناتشى والترند ويمكن استخدام المتوسطات المتحركة 50 أو 100 فى المساعدة لتحديد الدعم والمقاومة القريبة 
> 3- نحول شارت الأربع ساعات إلى شارت الساعة مع ابقاء الدعم والمقاومة والفايبوناتشى التى رسمت سابقا على الاربع ساعات ونتاجر بواسطتها على شارت الساعة 
> هل اذا طبقت هذا .. يكون تحليلى صحيح 
> أرجو الأهتمام ... للأهمية القصوى ..... 
> مع شكرى الجزيل .. جزاك الله عنا خيرا

  :015:     :A006:   
ما شاء الله عليك 
هذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة و التي يعتمد عليها الكثيريني و الكابر في الفوركس
مثلا الاستاذ الوافي ( طريقة الوافي ) 
المشرف محتار ( طريقتي بالمتاجرة اسمها ) 
و غيرة و غيرة من الاستارتيجيات  
الطريقة تكون كالتالي 
البحث على ترند او دعم و مقاومة قريبة للسعر على شارت الساعة مثلا
و بعدها الذهاب على شارت االارب ساعات و ايضا استخلاص نقاط دعم قوي و رسم خطوط فيوباتشي و المتوسطات للتأكد من قوة و صحة الدعم او المقاومة
و استخراج الترندات ان وجدت 
بعدها نذهب على شارت الساعة ولا تغير اي شي :>  دع كل شي على ما هو
فقط حاول انك تغير المتوسطات او تحديثهم لان كل شارت تختلف طريقتها 
و حاول ايضا البحث على ترند او دعم و مقاومة على مؤشر الـ RSI  
و اعتمد على نقاط الدعم و المقاومة الاكبر مثل اليومية و الاربع ساعات و ايضا فيوباتشي الاربع ساعات مثلا 
تحياتي لك و حاول انك تحلل لي اي زوج بأستخدام طريقتي في الموضوع و ان شاء الله راح اعلق عليها و متأكد راح ترتاح منها   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ/ Bahrain   أرجو التعليق ، والتصحيح على هذا الشارت .

  :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك فنان
لكن في شي بسيط
ان الترند الي على الشارت الترند الصاعد طويل زيادة عن اللزوم 
اي انه مكسورة  
تحليلك ممتاز 
و انت حللت و استخرجت من تحليلك ان الخط الاحمر الذي في الشارت هو مقاومة قوية 
لان في منتطقة ترند نازل و ايضا في نفس المنقطة خط فيو 61 و ايضا مؤشر الـ RSI يمثل ترند نازل اي مقاومة 
وفقك الله 
في المرفق مثل تحليلك فيه تصحيح للترند  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لك و اشكرك على متابعة الموضوع   :A012:

----------


## samerml22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  افيدونا افاددكم الله       ماذا توضعون لاستخدام الموفينغ افرج    في خانة الma method     هل تضعون  simple  or      exponential     ام غيرهم  وما دلا لة كل واحدة وكيف تستخدم   وايضا ماذا تضعون في ( apply to  :      (close   open
ارجو تعليمنا   زادكم الله علما وايمانا       وما هي الاهداف من استخدام كل  واحدة وهل من شرح كامل عن هذه الاعدادات     امانة عليكم ان تعلمونا       وجزاكم الله  خيرا         وصلى الله على حبيبنا محمد

----------


## BahraiN

[QUOTE]  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته افيدونا افاددكم الله ماذا توضعون لاستخدام الموفينغ افرج في خانة الma method هل تضعون simple or exponential ام غيرهم وما دلا لة كل واحدة وكيف تستخدم وايضا ماذا تضعون في ( apply to : (close open

  

> ارجو تعليمنا زادكم الله علما وايمانا وما هي الاهداف من استخدام كل واحدة وهل من شرح كامل عن هذه الاعدادات امانة عليكم ان تعلمونا وجزاكم الله خيرا وصلى الله على حبيبنا محمد

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي افعل كما في الصورة غير غير فقط في الـ Periodو الـ MA metoud استخدم فقط ( Simple ) و ( Ex....) فقطو الباقي خله مثل ما هو Close و اذا حبيت تتعرف عليها اكثر يوجد كتاب خاص للمؤشرات في الموضوع  حاول تنزلة و تقرأة لان هذه فقط استخداماتنا لة تحياتي لك و اشكرك على المرور

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    ذكرتني بكلمة الأخ الوافي حفظه الله و الذي لا أعرفه الا من خلال كتاباته الذهبية في منتدياتنا و منتديات أخرى:  (( كم من فرصة أضاعها أصحابها بسبب الخوف اما بانتظار نقطة الدخول قد لا تأتي أبدا و اما بالخروج المبكر من الصفقات )) انتهى كلام الأخ الوافي..  حيث طريقة رسمك أخي Bahrain لخطوط الدعم و المقاومة بمساعدة الترندات و القمم و القيعان ( الفيبوناشي ) كان ينصح بها الأخ الوافي كثيرا، و ذلك لاقتناص الفرص بطريقة دقيقة و فنية عالية..  ففي الشارت الذي أرفقته أخي Bahrain فاقت الفرص 150 نقطة بين المقاومة 1.7480 و الدعم 1.7451 بينما المبتدئين مثلي أبقى أنتظر ربما حتي تأتي الفرصة التي لا تأتي أبدا..  لذلك ان شاء من الواجب علينا كمبتدئين تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة جدا و ندعو الله لأخينا الغائب الحاضر في قلوبنا الوافي بالعلم النافع و الرزق الواسع و الشفاء من كل داء..  و لك أيضا أخي العزيز Bahrain حفظك الله و رزقك الفردوس الأعلى لمجهودك الجبار لمساعدة اخوانك مرضاتا لله سبحانه..  متابعينك و الى الأمام باذن الله..  :Good:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    الشارت الأول أرفقته خطأ حيث كنت أريد ارفاقه في المشاركة الثانية و السبب أني أردت أسألك أخي بحرين عن دلالة الشمعة الصاعدة فوق خط ( 100 ) هل في نظرك هذا يعني صعود الى أعلى حيث لم تأتي شمعة هابطة و تغلق تحت ال 100 ..  ما رأيك؟

----------


## BahraiN

اهلا بعودتك داي تريدر 
و اشكرك على اهتمامك بالموضوع
اولا انا لسة مبتدأ و اتعلم  :Regular Smile:  
ولا شكرك على واجب انا طرحت هذا الموضوع لنتعلم جميعنا بالتعاون و تعلم اخطائنا و ايضا لزيادة ثقتنا بأنفسنا 
الشارت الذي ارفقتة صحيح  :Regular Smile:  و على حسب ما نرا ان العملة سوف ترتفع و ذلك بسبب اختراقها لخط 61.8
و كسر ترند هابط على الشارت 
و ايضا ان الشموع فوق خط SMA50 
كما نلاحظ ان الـ RSI تكون لدينا ترند هابط و انكسر ايضا
و نلاحظ ان مؤشر المومنتم ايجابي فوق خط الـ 100 
إذا اعتقد ان السعر سوف يرتفع و اذا نزل سوف ينزل ليختبر خط 61.8  :Regular Smile:   
تحياتي لكم

----------


## majed salem

:A006:    :A015:   الأخ/ Bahrain  أيهما أفضل أن ادرس عمله واحده وأركز عليها أو اقتنص فرص على أي عملة ، وأي عملة الأفضل أن أدرسها ، ولماذا .

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ/ Bahrain  أيهما أفضل أن ادرس عمله واحده وأركز عليها أو اقتنص فرص على أي عملة ، وأي عملة الأفضل أن أدرسها ، ولماذا .

 اذا انت مبتدأ حاول ان تحلل عملات مختلفة لكي تتعرف على اسلوب استخراج الاشياء المهمة منها
و انصحك بالعملات الرئيسية لانها محترمة للقوانين تقريبا و سهلة  :Regular Smile:  
وبعدين اذا فهمت كل شي احترف لك في زوج و اربح فيه 
هذا شي راجع لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## samerml22

baHRAIN  اخي العزيز  اين الكتاب الذي ممكن ان انزل منه الامر الذي سالتك  عنه    وجزاك الله خيرا  واين اقدر ان اجده

----------


## حكيم سلماني

:A006:        :A015:         
ما شاء الله عليك اخي البحرين ..الموضوع اكثر من رائع وياريت تسجلني معاك من المتابعين            

> يا هلا و مرحبا بيك 
> بالنسبة لسوالك هذا السوال للمحترفين 
> خاصة هذا النموذج نموذج الدايفر جنس  
> لان في هذا الموضوع التحليل يكون للمبتدأ 
> و استخدام الادوات الرئيسية 
> اتمنى احد الخبراء الاجابة عليه 
> السموحة يا اخي 
> بـالتويفق       
> تحياتي

      
طبعا انا مش من المحترفين ولا حاجه  
بس نقدر نقول ان الديفر جنس باختصار ( تحرك السعر في اتجاه عكس اتجاه المؤشر في نفس الفتره الزمنيه ) ويكون الدخول مع اتجاه المؤشر يعني السعر طالع والمؤشر نازل ندخل شورت  
والعكس صحيح  
يستخدم هذا النمط مع كل المؤشرات عاده ولكنه الاقوي علي الماكد والار اس اي  
وانا افضل شخصيا الار اس اي  
وهناك مثال علي هذه في موضوع كتبه من عده ايام علي اليورو / ين 
انظر الشارت في الموضوع وشوف التاريخ وشوف السعر وصل لفين الحين    تربل ديفر جينس علي اليورو/ ين  
ساحاول في مشاركات قادمه ارفق مثال حي  
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري .................اخوك حكيم     :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    هل لاحظت أخي بحرين قوة خط الفايبو ( 76.4 % ) لم يستطع السعر كسرها و ارتد منها الى حدود مستوى الدعم 1.7451 ربما قد  تكون هناك أخبار و ماشابه هو السبب في هذه النزول السريع..

----------


## BahraiN

> هل لاحظت أخي بحرين قوة خط الفايبو ( 76.4 % ) لم يستطع السعر كسرها و ارتد منها الى حدود مستوى الدعم 1.7451 ربما قد تكون هناك أخبار و ماشابه هو السبب في هذه النزول السريع..

 نعم شاهدتها 
و الان افتتاح الشمعة تحت خط فيو 50 
لكن كان بأمكاننا ربح +30 نقطة عند افتتاح شمعة فوق الترند على خط 61 الى خط فيو 61  
افتتاح الشمعة فوق الترند المكسور و خط فيو 61 مثل ما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة     
وصول السعرالى خط فيو 76.4 المقاومة القوية ربحنا اكثر من +30 نقطة     
الشارت الان    
الان يمكننا القول ان السعر منحصر بين خط فيو 50 من الاعلى و الدعن من الاسفل يمكننا الاعتماد على خط 38 كدعم 
على ذلك كمبتدأين علينا الانتاضر في حين كسر احد الدعم او المقاومة للدخول بفرصة مبرحة بأذن الله
تحياتي لكم و اكرر شكري للمتعاونين معي و خاصة الاخ داي  :Regular Smile:  
الرجاء من الجميع المحاولة لتحليل اي زوج   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> ما شاء الله عليك اخي البحرين ..الموضوع اكثر من رائع وياريت تسجلني معاك من المتابعين  
>  طبعا انا مش من المحترفين ولا حاجه  
> بس نقدر نقول ان الديفر جنس باختصار ( تحرك السعر في اتجاه عكس اتجاه المؤشر في نفس الفتره الزمنيه ) ويكون الدخول مع اتجاه المؤشر يعني السعر طالع والمؤشر نازل ندخل شورت  
> والعكس صحيح  
> يستخدم هذا النمط مع كل المؤشرات عاده ولكنه الاقوي علي الماكد والار اس اي  
> وانا افضل شخصيا الار اس اي  
> وهناك مثال علي هذه في موضوع كتبه من عده ايام علي اليورو / ين 
> انظر الشارت في الموضوع وشوف التاريخ وشوف السعر وصل لفين الحين    تربل ديفر جينس علي اليورو/ ين  
> ساحاول في مشاركات قادمه ارفق مثال حي  
> تقبل تحياتي وتقديري .................اخوك حكيم

 يا هلا بيك اخي ان الموضوع رائع بمشاركتكم و تعاونكم فيه 
اشكرك على المشاركة و النبذة المختصرة على الدايفر جنس
و احنا بإنتضار شرحك او اعطائنا امثلة عليه لكي يستفيد الكل منها 
يعطيك الف عافية و جزاك الله الف خير على هالمجهود  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي للجميع[/center]

----------


## BahraiN

> baHRAIN اخي العزيز اين الكتاب الذي ممكن ان انزل منه الامر الذي سالتك عنه وجزاك الله خيرا واين اقدر ان اجده

  
تفضل اخي هذه الكتب التي لدي و انها من المنتدى
و هي تتكلم عن جميع المؤشرات تقريبا
و باللغة العربي و انصحك بها  http://www.geocities.com/fx_bahrain/M1.zip  << اظغط بزر اليمين و حفظ بأسم   http://www.geocities.com/fx_bahrain/m2.zip << اظغط بزر اليمين و حفظ بأسم   http://www.geocities.com/fx_bahrain/m3.zip  << اظغط بزر اليمين و حفظ بأسم  
ارجو منك تحميل الكتب الثلاثة لانها مختلفة و مهمة
تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:   :A015:   
اترك لكم هذا الزوج و التحليل لكم  :Regular Smile:   
شارت يومي 
شارت اربع ساعات  :Regular Smile:   
الشمعة ارتفعت اليوم لأكثر من 170 نقطة صعوداً 
لكي تصل الى نفس الشمعة السابقة لأمس 
وكانت هناك مقاومة عليها كما كانت مقاومة على الشمعة الامسية  
نتوقع من السعر النزول كما نرى في شارت الاربع ساعات تكون ترند نازل و كما نرى المقاومة على شارت الساعة

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اترك لكم هذا الزوج و التحليل لكم   
> شارت يومي 
> شارت اربع ساعات   
> الشمعة ارتفعت اليوم لأكثر من 170 نقطة صعوداً 
> لكي تصل الى نفس الشمعة السابقة لأمس 
> وكانت هناك مقاومة عليها كما كانت مقاومة على الشمعة الامسية  
> نتوقع من السعر النزول كما نرى في شارت الاربع ساعات تكون ترند نازل و كما نرى المقاومة على شارت الساعة

  :A015:   أوافقك الرأي أخي بحرين رغم أن أنها متأخرة لغيابي طيلة اليوم..  رغم أن مؤشر 100 يشير الى صعود الأورو لكن وجود نقطة الفايبو 76.4 القوية بعدما تم كسر كل من الخطوط 50 و 61.8 بسهولة..تحول دون صعود السعر الى الأعلى و ربما يحدث ذلك بعد تذبذب بسيط و الله أعلم..  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

> أوافقك الرأي أخي بحرين رغم أن أنها متأخرة لغيابي طيلة اليوم..  رغم أن مؤشر 100 يشير الى صعود الأورو لكن وجود نقطة الفايبو 76.4 القوية بعدما تم كسر كل من الخطوط 50 و 61.8 بسهولة..تحول دون صعود السعر الى الأعلى و ربما يحدث ذلك بعد تذبذب بسيط و الله أعلم..

 اهلا بك و اسمح لي على التأخير عملت فورمات للجهاز و تخربطت عندي اشياء كثير
لدي تحليل على زوج يورو ين  
EUR/JPY يومي  
كما قلت ان خط فيو 76.4  اصبحت مقاومة قوية
نرى الان عند الشارت اليومي كيف ان السعر مع الخط الان و لدينا ايضا ترند هابط 
في هذه الحالة 
نتوقع للسرع النزل ان شءا الله
و اذا تم كسر خط فيو 76.4 ننتضر كسر الترند الهابط بعدها يمكننا القول ان السعر سوف يرتفع  :Regular Smile:  اذا حدث افتتاح شمعة جيدة على الاربع ساعات فوق الترند  :Regular Smile:   
في الرفقات الشارت اليوم و بعده شارت الاربع ساعات
نحن بأنتضار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## teto

:A006:     :A015:    إن شاء الله تقدرون تسعادون أخوكم في الله  عندما أقوم بالدخول إلى الميتا تريد4 (ديمو) تطلع رسالة في  مربع صغير تقول :  Can not allocate an account  Chek your Internet connection and reconnect the terminal -  Open a TCP port on your firewall or proxy server -  حاولت أعدل أو أتأكد من LAN setting  بس كله مضبوط ... لكن توجد مشكلة ....!!  علما أني أستخدم خط Dsl   ما هو الحل ..؟  :75 75:   أرجو من الإخوان المساعدة ..   و شاكر لكم مقدما    :A011:

----------


## BahraiN

> إن شاء الله تقدرون تسعادون أخوكم في الله  عندما أقوم بالدخول إلى الميتا تريد4 (ديمو) تطلع رسالة في  مربع صغير تقول :  Can not allocate an account  Chek your Internet connection and reconnect the terminal -  Open a TCP port on your firewall or proxy server -  حاولت أعدل أو أتأكد من LAN setting  بس كله مضبوط ... لكن توجد مشكلة ....!!  علما أني أستخدم خط Dsl   ما هو الحل ..؟   أرجو من الإخوان المساعدة ..   و شاكر لكم مقدما

   
يا هلا و مرحبا بيك اخي 
اعتقد انك تستخدم ميتا تريدر 3 و ليس اربعة
حاول انك تنزل ميتا تريدر اربعة 
انتضر اجابتك

----------


## fxesary

:A006:    :A015:  
الاخ الفاضل .... بعد التحية 
هذا شارت 4ساعات لزوج الاسترالى / دولار 
وكما يتضح من الشارت ان الزوج فى ترند هابط ولقد تم كسر الترند الهابط كما يتضح على rsi
وهو الآن يواجه مقاومة عند 0.7138   وأيضا خط المتوسط 55 ثم فايبوناتشى 23.6
فاعتقد أنه لو استطاع اختراق خط 23.6 فايبوناتشى يكون هناك فرصة شراء فى حدود 30الى 40نقطة 
والاحتمال الآخر أن يرتد فى عدد أكبر من النقاط ... ويؤكد هذا تشبع الاستوكاستك على شارت الأربع ساعات
فما رأيك .. مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## BahraiN

بااااااااك
رأينا كيف كسر زرج اليورو ين خط 76.4 و كسر ايضا خط فيو الترند النازل على شارت الاربع ساعات وواجه مقاومة عند نقطة 142.57 و ايضا توجد نقطة دعم عن منقطة 142.31 
كما ظاهر لكم في الشارت المرفق للأربع ساعات  
و ايضا لدي تحليل عن شارت اليومي لهذا الزوج
كما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة اننا كنا في انتضار كسر الترند او ارتتدادة عنه 
نرى في الصورة المرفقة على الشارت اليومي ان السعر كسر خط فيو 76.4 و كسر ايضا الترند الهابط الى ان وصل الى نقطة المقاومة عند 142.57 ولم يتمكن من كسرها لان نرى ان الترند النازل على مؤشر الـ RSI لم يكسر بعد  :Regular Smile:   
تحياتي لكم و اترككم مع المرفقات  :Regular Smile:  
اكرر ارجو من المبتدأين محاولة رسم اي تحليل مثل الذي احللى ليتمكن من معرفة حالة السوق بشكل بسيط  :Regular Smile:  
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخ الفاضل .... بعد التحية 
> هذا شارت 4ساعات لزوج الاسترالى / دولار 
> وكما يتضح من الشارت ان الزوج فى ترند هابط ولقد تم كسر الترند الهابط كما يتضح على rsi
> وهو الآن يواجه مقاومة عند 0.7138 وأيضا خط المتوسط 55 ثم فايبوناتشى 23.6
> فاعتقد أنه لو استطاع اختراق خط 23.6 فايبوناتشى يكون هناك فرصة شراء فى حدود 30الى 40نقطة 
> والاحتمال الآخر أن يرتد فى عدد أكبر من النقاط ... ويؤكد هذا تشبع الاستوكاستك على شارت الأربع ساعات
> فما رأيك .. مع جزيل الشكر

 ما شاء الله عليك
عيني عليك باردة اخي العسيري
تحليل اكثر من رائع  :015:  
كلامك صحيح 100%  
لان ننتضر كسر خط فيو 23.6 و ادخل لونق و ان شاء الله الاهداف سوف تأتي لك اكثر من +60 نقطة
و ذلك لان السعر وصل الى ادنى مستوى وصل لة في خلال سنتين تقريب
و خروج شمعة الهامر على الشارت اليوم امس 
يعني راح ينعكس السعر  
بالتوفيق لك يارب و ظل كذا وربي راح تربح في الفوركس ان شاء الله
الله يوفقك و يوفق جميع المبتدأين
اتركك مع الشارت

----------


## teto

يا اخى والله انا عاجز عن شكرا عندما شغلت الميتا 4 لم تظهر لى هذة الرسالة شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## BahraiN

> يا اخى والله انا عاجز عن شكرا عندما شغلت الميتا 4 لم تظهر لى هذة الرسالة شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 لا شكر على واجب الحمد لله انحلت المشكلة و اذا عندك اي مشكلة اقدر اساعدك فيها انا حاضر  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:  
صباح الخير للجميع 
عندي لكم تحليل بسيط و قوي تقريبا  
عبارة عن زوج الـ USD/CHF 
التحليل جاء كالتالي : 
1- شارت يومي 
2- خط فيوباتشي من انزل قاعد الى ارفع قمة 
3- خطوط دعم و مقاومة يومي من نفس الشارت 
4- متوسط SMA100
5- مؤشر الـ RSI  
الزبدة : 
بعدما وضعنا الخطوط و استخرجنا الدعم و المقاومة افتتحت لنا شمعة جديدة و هي شمعة اليوم
تم افتتاح الشمعة بعد ان تم كسر خط فيو 38.2 من الاعلى و افتتاح شمعة اليوم تحت خط فيو 38.2 هذا يعني ان السعر في هبوط الى خط فيو 50   و الذي زاد تأكيد على ذلك افتتاح الشمعة تحت متسوط SMA100 . 
لكـــــــــــن كما هو مبين في الشارت لدينا ترند صاعد قوي و الذي اكد لنا قوة الترند انه في نفس المنقطة يصادف فيها دعم يومي على الشارت كما هو مبين و طول مدة الترند 
هذا هو السبب الذي أخر نزل الشمعة و خلة الشمعة في وضع متحير  
الان شمعة اليوم محصورة بين خط فيو 38.2 و المقاومة التي فوقها  ، و بين الترند الصاعد و الدعم الذي تحتة  
في هذه الحالة يجب على المبتدأ ان ينتضر فرصة دخول أكيدة و هي كسر احد هذين الجدارين ليتحرر السعر و ندخل فرصة مربحة ان شاء الله و يكون التأكيد على كسر اي شي في الشارت هو اغلاق شمعة الارع ساعات فوقها  :Regular Smile:   
اتمنى لكم التوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## BahraiN

> في هذه الحالة يجب على المبتدأ ان ينتضر فرصة دخول أكيدة و هي كسر احد هذين الجدارين ليتحرر السعر و ندخل فرصة مربحة ان شاء الله و يكون التأكيد على كسر اي شي في الشارت هو اغلاق شمعة الارع ساعات فوقها

 ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة ان يجب علينا الانتضار حتى كسر احد من الدعم او المقاومة على الشارت لكي نتعرف على الدخول شورت او لونق 
و تم بحمد الله كسر المقاومة و التي هي :
1- تم كسر خط فيو 38.2 و صعد للأعلى 
2- تم كسر المقاومة الثانية اليومية و صعد للأعلى
3- تم كسر المقاومة الثالثة اليومية و صعد للأعلى 
4- الان هو مع خط مقاومة ايضا عند 1.3048 و الذي دخل يوقف الستوب الى المقاومة المكسورة الثالثة  :Regular Smile:  و ينضر مالذي يحدث الان في هذه المقاومة 
تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## رعد الجنوب

أخي الكريم بحرين  
ماشاء الله عليك مبدع وتقول انك مبتديء يااخي انت أستاذنا احنا المبتدئين  
أرجو إعطائي رايك حول الشارت المرفق وتصحيح الأخطاء فيه  
شارت الديلي للـ CHF-JPY  مع مؤشر ziqzaq   
هل رسم الترند صحيح ! وهل تحديد نقاط فيبوناتشي صحيحة ! وبالتالي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ها تعتبر صحيحة !  
وهل نستطيع أن نقول أنه تم كسر نقطة المقاومة 61.8 وبالتالي نعمل لونق !  
أرجو تصحيح الأخطاء وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## fxesary

:A006:    :A015:  
الأخ الفاضل ... بعد التحية 
مرفق شارت الدولار/ين اليومى والاربع ساعات وواضح أن السعر الآن بين خطى 23.6 و38.2 والترند صاعد على اليومى ............. كما يظهر على الأربع ساعات أنه يتحرك بين خطى قناة ... والسؤال هل هذا ما يسمى بالوتد أم المثلث المتماثل ... وأيا كان فما دلالته .... وأظن الدخول لا يكون الآن بل الانتظار حتى يصل السعر إلى الدعم أو المقاومة .. ثم نرى بعد ذلك الدخول شورت أو لونج 
ما رأيك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## BahraiN

> أخي الكريم بحرين  
> ماشاء الله عليك مبدع وتقول انك مبتديء يااخي انت أستاذنا احنا المبتدئين  
> أرجو إعطائي رايك حول الشارت المرفق وتصحيح الأخطاء فيه  
> شارت الديلي للـ CHF-JPY مع مؤشر ziqzaq  
> هل رسم الترند صحيح ! وهل تحديد نقاط فيبوناتشي صحيحة ! وبالتالي نقاط الدعم والمقاومة ها تعتبر صحيحة !  
> وهل نستطيع أن نقول أنه تم كسر نقطة المقاومة 61.8 وبالتالي نعمل لونق !  
> أرجو تصحيح الأخطاء وتقبل تحياتي

  
اهلا بك مجداا اخي رعد
والله انتو المبدعين و انا لسة مبتدأ 
انا فاتح الموضوع حق اتعلم بالمشاركة و بالتعاون و نتعلم من اغلاطنا  :Regular Smile:   
اولا يا اخي ان يجب على الترند ان لا يدخلة شموع 
يعني الترند الذي انت رسمتة يبغى لك تعديل شوي
و ثاني شي خطوط الفيوباتشي انت راسمها على مدى طويل جدا
يعني يبغى لك تكبر شوي الشارت و تجوف العلمة نازل او ترتفع
تبحث عن اعلى قمة و انزل قاع  و ترسم عليهم 
و بتحصل على خطوط فيوباتشي دقيقة و دعم و مقاومة ممتازة 
راح اعطيك تحليلي و ان شاء الله ما يكون في اي غلط  :Regular Smile:    :A006:   
اول ما فعلتة هو فتحت شارت الدييلي 
و بعدها حاول اني احدد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة على الشارت نفسة بأختيات الخط الافقي و محاولة البحث على القمم و القيعان و وضعها عليها
و بعدها رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي من اليسار عند اعلى قمة الى اليمين
و رأيتها مطابقة تقريبا مع خطوط الدعم السابقة و مطابقة مع الشموع  :Regular Smile:  
إذا نقدر نقول ان الخطوط صحيحة 
بعدها اضفت مؤشر الـ RSI و لاحظت ان هناك توجد مقاومة و ايضا يوجد لدي ترند نازل  
بعد التحليل استنتجت التالي
ان شمعة اليوم فتحت تحت خط فيو 50 و حاولت كسرها للأعلى و لكنها وصلت الى نقطة المقاومة و نزلت عنها
و بسبب ايضا وصولها الى نقطة الترند النازل على مؤشر الـ RSI و المقاومة التي عليها
لهذا لم تتمكن من كسرها
الان الشمعة محصورة عند دعم و مقاومة
في هذه الحالة نحن كمبتدأين و لعدم المخاطرة يجب علينا الانتضار الى حين يتم كسر احد من الدعم و المقاومة لتأكيد الدخول 
للدخول الصحي نتضر الكسر و افتتاح شمعة جديدة على شارت الاربع ساعات فوق الخط المكسور 
ارجو اني قد افدتك و اسمح لي اذا كان في اي قصور 
و اسمح لي اذا كان في اي شي غلط مثل ما قلت لك تراني مبتدأ و اتمنى من احد الخبراء التعليق على الموضوع
و اكرر شكري لك على المتابعة 
تحياتي لك   :A012:

----------


## رعد الجنوب

تسلم أخي بحرين  
وضحت لي أشياء مهمة الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك يارب

----------


## BahraiN

> تسلم أخي بحرين  
> وضحت لي أشياء مهمة الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك يارب

 لا شكر على واجب بالعكس انتو الي وضحتو لي اشياء كثير من تحليلاتكم و من مشاركاتكم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ الفاضل ... بعد التحية 
> مرفق شارت الدولار/ين اليومى والاربع ساعات وواضح أن السعر الآن بين خطى 23.6 و38.2 والترند صاعد على اليومى ............. كما يظهر على الأربع ساعات أنه يتحرك بين خطى قناة ... والسؤال هل هذا ما يسمى بالوتد أم المثلث المتماثل ... وأيا كان فما دلالته .... وأظن الدخول لا يكون الآن بل الانتظار حتى يصل السعر إلى الدعم أو المقاومة .. ثم نرى بعد ذلك الدخول شورت أو لونج 
> ما رأيك ؟؟؟؟

  
اهلا و سهلا بك اخي العسيري مجداا  
الشارت الذي ارفقتة صحيح 100% 
نعم الاسن السعر محصور في الشارت اليوم بين خطي فيو 23 و 38 و لدينا ايضا نموذج يسمى المثلث
و تأكيد المثلث ايضا نرى تكونة على مؤشر الـ RSI  
تحليلك اكثر من رائع و صحيح 100%  
عندي شكر خاص بالاستاذ خالد الذي ساعدني في اشياء كثيرة 
و الان ناتي لتحليل زوج الدولار ين اليومي
كما نلاحظ بعد تكون المثلث سالتني انت وش الغرض من المثلث او كيف عملة 
ان شاء الله راح يمشي السعر داخل المثلث يعني نبيع عند المقاومة و نشتري عند الدعم
الدعم و المقاومة هما خطوط المثلث  
والى ان يتم كسر المثلث و هذه فرصة قوية للدخول  
انا انصح المبتدأين بأنتضار الكسر لانها نقطة دخول قوية جدا و سهلة للمبتدأ  
ما شاء الله عليك اخي انت فاهم و عارف السالفة تحليلي مثل كلامك  :Regular Smile:  
ما ضفت انا شي جديد  
راح اخليكم مع بعض الشاراتات و ايضا مع شارتات من عند الاستاذ خالد 
اشكرك على المشاركة على اهتمامك بالموضوع و اطلب ايضا من جميع المبتدأين الدخول و محاولة التحليل و اسمحو لي على اي قصور او اي خطأ 
تحياتي لكم   :A012:

----------


## fxesary

:A006:    :A015:  
الأخ الفاضل... بحرينى 
بداية أشكرك على هذا الجهد الكبير .... وعلى تحملى ... فأنا .. أحاول تطبيق ما اقرأ .. وموضوعك هذا أكثر من ممتاز لنتعلم منه فأرجو العذر فأنا أثقل عليك كثيرا .... 
مرفق شارت اليورو دولار اليومى ويظهر فيه كسر للترند الهابط والسعر الآن عند 23.6فايبوناشى ويجد هناك مقاومة عنيفة لا يستطيع اختراقها إلى الآن 
فى شارت الأربع ساعات تظهر قناة صاعدة يتحرك السعر بين طرفيها ... والدخول الآمن طبعا يكون عند أحد طرفيها الأعلى بيع والأسفل شراء ... أو عند كسر أحد الطرفين ...
كما يظهر على شارت الساعة قناة أصغر يمكن الدخول فى صفقات أسرع عند طرفيها أيضا 
هذا ما أراه ... فما رأيك

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ الفاضل... بحرينى 
> بداية أشكرك على هذا الجهد الكبير .... وعلى تحملى ... فأنا .. أحاول تطبيق ما اقرأ .. وموضوعك هذا أكثر من ممتاز لنتعلم منه فأرجو العذر فأنا أثقل عليك كثيرا .... 
> مرفق شارت اليورو دولار اليومى ويظهر فيه كسر للترند الهابط والسعر الآن عند 23.6فايبوناشى ويجد هناك مقاومة عنيفة لا يستطيع اختراقها إلى الآن 
> فى شارت الأربع ساعات تظهر قناة صاعدة يتحرك السعر بين طرفيها ... والدخول الآمن طبعا يكون عند أحد طرفيها الأعلى بيع والأسفل شراء ... أو عند كسر أحد الطرفين ...
> كما يظهر على شارت الساعة قناة أصغر يمكن الدخول فى صفقات أسرع عند طرفيها أيضا 
> هذا ما أراه ... فما رأيك

 افا عليك اخي العسيري اي تعب و او تحمل و اي خرابيط 
لا تكرر كلامك مرة اخرة انا فاتج الموضوع علشانكم 
المهم ما علينا  
انت ما شاء الله عليك مبدع 
تحليلاتك كلها روعة و ما شاء الله عليك تفهم بسعرة  :Regular Smile:   
راح ارفق لك تحليل البسيط و ان شاء الله يكون صحيح 
اولا زوج اليورو دولا اليومي  
نلاحظ بكل بساكة لدينا ترند صاعد و ترند نازل 
يمكننا و نرى كيف ان خط فيو 61 قوي لان معاه في نفس المنطقة مؤشر EMA200
و نرى المقاومة القوية ايضا في الاعلى عند خط فيو 76 و يصادفها ترند يومي طويل الامد  
اذا بيع عند المقاومة و اشتر عند الدعم 
الا في الحالات الاستثنائية و هي كسر احد الخطوط نغير الدخول  :Regular Smile:    
شارت الاربع ساعات 
كل شخص لة تحليل و في مليون طريقة و مليون شكل 
انا استخدمت ابسط الطرق  
لدينا تقريبا ترند نازل و ترند صاعد
نقدر نقول مثلث او قناه 
و لدينا قناة على مؤشر الـ RSI في هذه الحالة انتضر السعر الى ان يصل الى قرب من الدعم او المقاومة و ادخل بالقاون 
بيع عند المقاومة و اشتر عند الدعم   :Regular Smile:    
شارت الساعة 
تحليل بسيط و اكرر ان كل واحد لة تحليل و انك انت صح 100% و هذا تحليلي بشكل اخر حق تستفيدمنة  :Regular Smile:   
رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي و رسمت ترند صاعد
تبين لي ان خط 23 شكل مقاومة لكن لا انصح بالدخول شورت عليها الان و ذلك لانه قريب من الترند
اي انتضر حتى يصل السعر الى الترند القوي تقريبا
لان في حين وصل السعر للترند قد يكون مؤشر الـ RSI قد وصل الى الترند الصاعد و ان الترند الصاعد الذي في الشارت يرافقة في نفس المنقطة  متوسط EMA 100 يعني انتضر شمعة او شمعتين و ادخل لونق و ان شاؤ الله يكون دخول مربح 
في حالات استثنائية هو كسر الترند الصاعد ندخل شورت  :Regular Smile:  
نحن نعلم ان الفوركس يمكن ان يحدث اي شي  :Regular Smile:   
اتمنى لكم التوفيق و اكرر شكري لك اخي العسيري و ما شاء الله عليك عيني عليك باردة صرت فنان و مبدع  
اترككم مع الشارت 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## BahraiN

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا   :A006:    :A015:   
كيف الصحة اجازة سعيدة  
بالله ان شاء الله هالاسبوع اسبوع مفيد عليكم و تتعلمون منة اشياء جديدة و مفيدة 
راح اخلي لكم كم تحليل بسيط 
كأمثلة  :Regular Smile:      :A006:   
الزوج : NZD/USD 
التحليل كان كاتالي 
لفت انتباهي ان الزوج نزل نزولا قوياً و وصل الى منطقة دعم قوية و بعيددة في 16-5-2004 تقريبا  و ظهور الشمعة التي يسمونها الهامر التي تعكس اتجاه السعر    
هذه كانت الشمعة للأسبوع الماضي و نرى شمعة هذه الاسبوع في ارتفاع ان شاء الله   
التحليل كان على شارت الويكلي ( الاسبوعي ) فقط لتبين حركة السعر و لفت الانتباه  :Regular Smile:   
ايضا ابين لكم شارت اليومي لأوضح اكثر ان السعر بأذن الله في ارتفاع    
كما نرى بعد ظهور الشمعة في الاسبوع الماضي بعد ملامستها للدعم القوي ارتد عنها و نرى ايضا تقاطع مؤشر الماكد على الشارت اليوم و هذا ايضا دليل ثني على عكس تحرك الزوج ان شاء الله  
الان نأتي لتحليل زوج الاربع ساعات  لنتعرف اكثر على نقاط الدخول و الخروج لليوم  :Regular Smile:   
الشارت 4 ساعات  
الادوات : 
1- خطوط فيوباتشي 
2- مؤشر الماكد 
3- ترند 
4- مؤشر المومنتم
5-متوسطSMA50  
التحليل الذ قدرت ان اصل اليه ان : افتتاح شمعة فوق خط فيو 23 المكسور و فوق الترند المسكور و فوق متوسط SMA50 يدل على ان اتجاه الشمعة الى الاعلى و نرى مؤشر المومنتم يحاول ان يعدل نفسة و يرتفع للأعلى  
هذا تحليل بسيط جدا و سهل للمبتدأين
الهدف من التحليل الذي وضعتة هو تعلم كيفية رسم الخطوط و وضع الادوات و التحليل بنفسك 
هل توجد اي صعوبة ؟    اذا كان جوابك نعم فحاول ان تقرأ الموضوع من اول صفحة و تسال و اي سوال انا حاظر 
 و اذا كان جوابك لا   فهيا ارفق لنا شارت فيه تحليل بسيط مثل الطريقة التي نستخدمها  
الهدف من المشاركة هو الثقة بالنفس و التعلم من الخطأ  
اتمنى لكم التوفيق و النجاح

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:     :A015:  
كيف حالكم شباب ان شاء الله بخير  
شباب راح اكتب لكم تحليل سابق ( مو سابق يعني قديم لا بل سابق للحدث ) لزوج اليورو دولار EUR/USD لكي نتعرف على طرق التحليل و ايضا اوقات الدخول و مالذي حدث اليوم فنـياً لهذا الزوج  
الهدف من المشاركة بتحليل هذا الزوج :
1- معرفة رسم الادوات 
2- معرفة فائدة الادوات 
3- معرفة بعض اساليب الدخول و الخروج ( الاهداف ) 
4- الخبرة في التحليل و الممارسة و زيادة الثقة في النفس  
المطلوب على كل مبتدئ يقرا الموضوع او المشاركة 
1- قراءة المساركات السابقة كاملة 
2- محاولة تطبيق او رسم كل خطوة او كل اداه 
4- ارفاق الشارت او التحليل في الموضوع يكي نعلق عليها 
مافي اي داعي للخوف من كلمة تحليل ابداً 
الغرض من الموضوع التعلم و الواحد ما راح يتعلم اذا خاف او اذا بس قرأ
اقرأ ثم طبق و نعلم من اخطائك  
اتمنى من الكل يشارك و يتعلم ان شاء الله  
راح ابدأ ان شاء الله في المشاركة الثانية بعد دقايق 
ارجو الانتضار 
تحياتي   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:   
الزوج EUR/USD 
الشارت : يومي 
الادوات المستخدمة : 
1- شارت يومي 
2- ترند 
3- خطوط دعم و مقاومة بسيطة
3- خطوط فوباتشي
4- مؤشر الـRSI    
طبعا هذا هو الشارت الذي نريد التحليل عليه 
اول ما نفعل في اي شارات هو البحث عن الاسياسيات 
يعني اول شي نبحث عن الترند لمعرفة حال الزوج 
ليس بالضرور كل شارت يوجد فيه ترند سهل البحث عليه 
يعني نحاول ان نبحث عن ترند ان وجد على الشارت    
حصلنا على ترند نازل مرتكز على اكثر من 3 قمم كما في الصورة 
يعني ترند شغال و محترم  :Regular Smile:    ( الترند مكسور يعني مافي فايدة الحين بس انا ذكرت في الموضوع اني احاول ان اعلمك مالذي حدث )  
بعد الحصول على الترند الان نريد ان نستخرج اشياء ثانية في الشارت و هي خطوط الدعم و المقاومة
نستخرجها بطريقة القمم و القيعان
يعني نبحث عن قمم ملاصقة مع بعض او متساية في نفس المستوى السعري  
كما تلاحظون حصلنا على قمم و قيعان و وضعت عليها دائرة و خطوط سريعة لكي ابين كيفية ختيار القمم المتساوية في العرض  
الان استخرجنا القمم و القيعان يجب علينا ان نضع علها خط افقي بالضبت عليها لكي نعرف خطوط الدعم و المقاومة للزوج   
كما في الصورة نرى كيف حصلنا على خطو دعم و مقاومة  :Regular Smile:   
لحد الان لم ننتهي يجب علينا ايضا اضافة خطوط فيوباتشي و ذلك لزيادة تأكيد المقاومة و الدعم و معرفة حركة الشموع  :Regular Smile:    
كما نلاحظ كانت اعلى قمة لدينا في اليسار و ادنى قاع في تحت في اليمين تقريبا
يعني ان العملة انت نازلة نرسم الفيوباتشي من فوق الى تحت لكي نحصل عليها كما في الصورة  
الان تقريبا خلضنا من الاساسيات 
يمكننا اضافة المؤشرات و المتوسطات الخ
سوف اقوم بأضافة مؤشر الـ RSI لمعرفة حال الزوج و زيادة التأكيد في بعض الاشياء  
اضفت المؤشر و تمكنت تقريبا من استخراج ترند صاعد منها و مقاومة بعيدة و قوية  :Regular Smile:   
هكذا كان كيفية استخدام الادوات في التحليل و كان علينا تحليل هذا الزوج من امس لكي لا تفوتنا الفرص  
لنرى مالذي حدث و مالذي فاتنا 
لكي نتعلم  
التحليل :  
لأينا شمعة اليوم انها افتتحت فوق خط فيو 61.8 و حاولت كسر الخط للأسفل و لم تستطيع ، و كان لدينا ترند نازل قريب جدا من افتتاح الشمعة و يصادف ايضا الترند النازل خط مقاومة ، إذا انحصل السعر لدينا وكما ذكرت في مشاركاتي السابقة نحن كمبتدأين نبحث عن انحصار السعر و ننتضر الى ان يكسر اي شي محاصر للسعر و نبحث عن دخول مضمون و لو بربح قليل  :Regular Smile:  
إذا نلاحظ الذي حدث هو ارتفاع السعر في اول الامر فوق الترند النازل و فوق المقاومة ، هذه نقطة دخول ، لكن كان فوق الترند مقاومة قريب لم تكسر و هذا الي يخلينا ما ندش نحن كمبتدأين ، يعني علينا انتضار كسر المقاومة الثانية اذا استطاع السعر ، و تم كسر المقاومة الثانية و الثالثة و لكن الخوف لازال للمبتدأ و هو وجود مقاومة و هي خط فيو 76.4 ، و رأينا ان السعر ارتفع و كسر خط فيو 76.4 هنا يمكننا الدخول و ذلك بسبب ان السعر لا يوجد فوقة مقاومة الا بعد 30 نقطة يعني السعر مافي شي يمسكة و راح يصعد 
انزين احنا عرفنا متى ندخل و السوال الان وين بيكون الهدف 
الهدف قلنا هو اقرب خط دعم او مقاومة في الشارت
و اقرب هدف هو فوق المقاومة التي فوق خط 76.4 اي فوق منطقة الدخول كما نرة في الشارت و اذا قرب السعر للهدف ننتضر الهدف الثاني في حال كسر المقاومة ايضا و هو مثل الحالة اقب مقاومة ثانية و هكذا يكون تحديد الهدف  :Regular Smile:     
بعد رسم التحليل على شارت اليوم انتقلت ال شارت الاربع ساعات و هذا الذي حدث و الذي تحدثت عنه  
تحياااااااااااتي للجميع 
اتمنى انكم قد استفدتو 
و انشاء الله ارى مشاركة المبتدأين و محاولتكم   :A012:   
في المرفق الشارت اليومي و عليه التحليل و نبذة عن الي صار

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    أخي بحرين اما كسر أو ارتداد : الباوند/دولار

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:     وهذه على شارت الخمس دقائق

----------


## BahraiN

ما شاء الله عليك شارت رائع
انا مو في البيت الان اول ما اوصل راح ارد و اعلق عليك 
واصل و حلل 
يعطيك العافية اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

بااااااااااااااااك  
هلا بك اخي داي تريدر 
كيف الصحة ان شاء الله تمام 
ما شاء الله عليك والله انك مبدع
خلك وياي بس و خلك كذا و حلل و رح تصير خبير و محلل سياسي و اقتصادي و دمقراطي خخخ
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
بالنسبة للمقاومة التي ذكرتها
اسمح لي لاني تأخرت على الجواب لاني ما كنت موجود في البيت 
راح اخلي لك التحليل الان و نرى انه لم يستطيع كسرة و ارتد عنه  :Regular Smile:   
كما في الصورة نرى ان الشارت تكون لدينا تقريبا نقدر نقول نموذج دبل توب على الشارت اليومي   
ايضا نشاهد ان السعر وصل الى نقطة تقابل الترند اليومي على الشارت اليومي و ايضا نرى لم يستطيع كسرة امس و لا اليوم    
هذا هو شارت الاربع ساعات نرى ان شمعتين لم يستطيعو كسر خط فيو 32.2 و هي المقاومة      
هذا هو شارت الساعة نرى كيف السعر متحرك في مسار افقي 
يمكن الاعتماد عليه اذا اردنا الدخول بيع عند المقاومة شراء عند الدعم    
اكرر شكري و تقدرير لك على المشاركة و التواصل 
والله اني سعيد بك 
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق و النجاح 
و اسمح لي لاني رديت عليك متأخر  :Regular Smile:   
تحياتي لك

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    جزاك الله خير أخي بحرين..  و الله أخي الكريم أحاول تعلم طريقة شيخنا الوافي حفظه الله بخصوص تحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة و ذلك بواسطة القمم و القيعان و خطوط الترند و غير ذلك..  و المشكلة تبقى في تحديد بعض المستويات من الدعم و المقاومة التي لا تظهر الا بعد ارتداد السعر عندها، و بهذه الطريقة تكثر الخطوط و تكن الرؤيا نوعا ما صعبة..  أخي بحرين يجب أن نساعد بعضنا البعض لكي نعرف كيفية الدخول و الخروج بسرعة و لكن طبعا بالرح ان شاء الله..  هذا شارت للبوند يحاول كسر المقاومة 1.7550 فهل ينجح؟؟

----------


## BahraiN

> جزاك الله خير أخي بحرين..  و الله أخي الكريم أحاول تعلم طريقة شيخنا الوافي حفظه الله بخصوص تحديد نقاط الدعم و المقاومة و ذلك بواسطة القمم و القيعان و خطوط الترند و غير ذلك..  و المشكلة تبقى في تحديد بعض المستويات من الدعم و المقاومة التي لا تظهر الا بعد ارتداد السعر عندها، و بهذه الطريقة تكثر الخطوط و تكن الرؤيا نوعا ما صعبة..  أخي بحرين يجب أن نساعد بعضنا البعض لكي نعرف كيفية الدخول و الخروج بسرعة و لكن طبعا بالرح ان شاء الله..  هذا شارت للبوند يحاول كسر المقاومة 1.7550 فهل ينجح؟؟

 يا هلا بيك اخي مجداا 
بالنسبة لطريقة الوافي راح تتعلمها بنفسك مع الايام بإذن الله
شوي شوي الواحد يتعلم و انا اتعلم معاكم  :Regular Smile:   
اريد منك ان ترى المرفق في شرح بسيط عن متى نقول ان المقاومة انكسرت و متى تصبح المقاومة دعم  :Regular Smile: ))
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق  
اشكرك على المشاركة معي و التواصل ياريت كل المبتدأين يدخلون و يتعلمون  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لك

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    شرح جميل جدا أخي بحرين، فعلا لما ينكسر الدعم يصبح مقاومة و كذلك العكس صحيح اذا انكسرت المقاومة تصبح دعم..  في الحقيقة أخي بحرين قرأت أغلب الاستراتيجيات و لم أجد أحسن من طريقة الوافي، حيث يمكن اقتناص الأهداف بواسطة الارتدادات و لكن بسرعة في الدخول و الخروج..  انني أحاول تطبيقها ان شاء الله..  بالتوفيق  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

> شرح جميل جدا أخي بحرين، فعلا لما ينكسر الدعم يصبح مقاومة و كذلك العكس صحيح اذا انكسرت المقاومة تصبح دعم..  في الحقيقة أخي بحرين قرأت أغلب الاستراتيجيات و لم أجد أحسن من طريقة الوافي، حيث يمكن اقتناص الأهداف بواسطة الارتدادات و لكن بسرعة في الدخول و الخروج..  انني أحاول تطبيقها ان شاء الله..  بالتوفيق

 فعلا طريقة الوافي اكثر من رائعة انا قرأتها و لكني قلت اول اريد ان اعرف اساسيات التحليل
و بعدها افرغ نفسي حق الاستارتيجيات  :Regular Smile:  
و ان شاء الله بعد ان اعرفها انا او انت سوف نقوم بشرها مباشرة لكي يتعرف عليها الكل و نحن نستفيد اكثر  :Regular Smile:  
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق و النجاح

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    أخي بحرين الرجاء اخباري ان كان هذه دايفرجنس ايجابي بالنسبة للأورو/دولار، و ذلك لظهور دوبل بوتم على الشارت و المومنتم..  تحياتي..

----------


## BahraiN

> أخي بحرين الرجاء اخباري ان كان هذه دايفرجنس ايجابي بالنسبة للأورو/دولار، و ذلك لظهور دوبل بوتم على الشارت و المومنتم..  تحياتي..

 اهلا بك اخي داي تريدر
بالنسبة للشارت الذي ارفقتة فأنا لا انصحك بالشارت الذي اقل من 30 دقيقة
انصحك من شارت الساعة و فوق 
و ثاني شي الدبل بوتوم اعتقد انه غير صحيح لان جيت متأخر و حاولت اني ابحث عنة في الشارت و لم احصل عليه  :Regular Smile:  و يجب ان يكون الدبل توب او بوتوم على خط واحد و يكون في الذيول او الرؤس
و نلاحظ قوتهم على الشارتات الي من 4 ساعات و رايح اوحتى شارت الساعة  
تحياتي لك اخي و اتمنى لك التوفيق  :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

> اهلا بك اخي داي تريدر
> بالنسبة للشارت الذي ارفقتة فأنا لا انصحك بالشارت الذي اقل من 30 دقيقة
> انصحك من شارت الساعة و فوق 
> و ثاني شي الدبل بوتوم اعتقد انه غير صحيح لان جيت متأخر و حاولت اني ابحث عنة في الشارت و لم احصل عليه  و يجب ان يكون الدبل توب او بوتوم على خط واحد و يكون في الذيول او الرؤس
> و نلاحظ قوتهم على الشارتات الي من 4 ساعات و رايح اوحتى شارت الساعة  
> تحياتي لك اخي و اتمنى لك التوفيق

 جزاك الله خير على التوضيح خويا بحرين..  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

> جزاك الله خير على التوضيح خويا بحرين..

 حاضرين لك و للجميع حياك الله اخي داي   :A012:

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله انا متابع استاذنا بحرينى ولكنى مش فاهم وبأحاول معالك والاخ العزيز داى تريدر ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير لكم ولنا انشاء الله،،،

----------


## BahraiN

> والله انا متابع استاذنا بحرينى ولكنى مش فاهم وبأحاول معالك والاخ العزيز داى تريدر ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير لكم ولنا انشاء الله،،،

 اهلا و سهلا بك اخي عبده 
افا كيف مو فاهم و احنا هنا
كيف انت مو فاهم و انت في منتدى المتداول العربي
اي شي مو فاهمة اسال و احنا نجيب لا تقول مو فاهم
كيف بتفهم اذا سكت ؟
لازم تسال حق نجاوبك و نفهمك و نعلمك
اكتب لي ايش الي انت مو فاهمة و ان شاء الله تحصل الجواب 
بالتوفيق لك
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اليوم حبيت اني اخلي تحليل بسيط على زوج الـ يورو باوند   EUR/GBP 
لاحظنا ان الزوج لم يتمكن من كسر الترند الاسبوعي و ذلك بسبب الرجوع لة و كسرة للأسفل
إذا توجد لدينا مقاومة و هي الترند الاسبوعي القوي كما في الصورة 
رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي من انزل قاع على شارت الاربع ساعات الى ارفع قمة 
و ايضا رسمت ترند صاعد لتحديد الهدف 
و وضعت بعض المتوسطات و ايضا  بعض المؤشرات 
تبين لي الاتي  
ان السعر وصل الى مقاومة عنيفة و لم يستطيع من كسرها و الان هو قدر ان يكسر خط فيو 23.6 على شارت الاربع ساعات و الذي أكد لنا ذلك هو افتتاح شمعة تحت خط فيو و تحت متوسط SMA50 و ايضا كسر ترند صاعد على الـ RSI ، 
يعني السعر ان شاء الله في حالة نزول   ، ولاكن لا نسى ان هناك منقطة دعم كما نلاحظ في الصورة الخط الافقي الاخضر و هي تعتبر اذا تم كسرها منطقة دخولنا ان شاء الله .
طبعا في حين دخولنا راح يكون هدفنا الاول هو اقرب منطقة دعم او مقاومة على الشارت و لدينا خط فيو 38 هو الهدف الاول و انا اعتقد ان السعر راح يوصل الى تحت الهدف الثاني و هو منطقة لاتقي السعر مع الترند الصاعد و وجود خط فيو 50 و متوسط SMA200 يعني منطقة دعم قوية ان شاء الله  
هذا هو تحليل مبتدأ بسيط يمكن في اغلاط او في اشياء و الهدف منة هو انك تعرف ايش الي صاير و كيف نحدد الدخول و الخروج و كيف تحلل تحليل بسيط لكي ينفعك في المستقبل لمعرفة حالة اي زوج من الازواج  :Regular Smile:   
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق و اسمحو لي اذا كان في اي غلط او شي
و ان شاء الله اجوف مشاركاتكم 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## aboualy

:A006:     :A015:   الاخ العزيز بحرين دى اول محوله ليها فى التحليل الفنى  انا استخدمت شارت الاربع ساعات لزوج GBP/USD ولحظت وجود ترند هابط على موشر rsi واتوقع هبوط السعر الى قرب مستوى 1.7369 ان شاء الله  :75 75:

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخ العزيز بحرين دى اول محوله ليها فى التحليل الفنى  انا استخدمت شارت الاربع ساعات لزوج GBP/USD ولحظت وجود ترند هابط على موشر rsi واتوقع هبوط السعر الى قرب مستوى 1.7369 ان شاء الله

  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك 
تحليل صحيح 100% 
كما توقعت وصل السعر الى المستوا الذي توقعتة و ارتد منه    :Good:   
بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboualy

الف شكر اخى العزيز على اهتمامك وتشجيعك وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## aboualy

:A006:    :A015:   الاخ العزيز بحرين الشرت الموجود بالمرفقات لزوج GBP/USD الشمعه المشار اليها بالسهم اففتحت فوق خط 38.2 فتحت عمليه لونج عند سعر 1.7483 وحددت نقطة وقف الخساره عند سعر 1.7450 وكان الهدف 1.7520 لكن الى حصل ان السعر ضرب وقف الخساره الى انا محدده ووصل لسعر 1.7442 ثم ارتد صاعد الى سعر 1.7563 الان  والسؤال اخى العزيز هل انا اخطت فى نقطة الدخول ولا فى تحديد نقطة وقف الخساره  واف شكر مقدما

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    الحمد لله تحقق الهدف بعد التوكل على الله و ثم التحليل ب: 50 نقطة( الدولار/فرنك )..  الدخول كان لونق من:1.2953 الخروج كان من: 1.3003  الحمد لله الاستراتيجية التي أطبقها تأتي أكلها و ما زالت تحت المراقبة و التطبيق و الاستنتاج..

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   اليورو/دولار  الدخول لونق عند 1.2115 الهدف: 1.2135 الستوب: 1.2095

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخ العزيز بحرين الشرت الموجود بالمرفقات لزوج GBP/USD الشمعه المشار اليها بالسهم اففتحت فوق خط 38.2 فتحت عمليه لونج عند سعر 1.7483 وحددت نقطة وقف الخساره عند سعر 1.7450 وكان الهدف 1.7520 لكن الى حصل ان السعر ضرب وقف الخساره الى انا محدده ووصل لسعر 1.7442 ثم ارتد صاعد الى سعر 1.7563 الان  والسؤال اخى العزيز هل انا اخطت فى نقطة الدخول ولا فى تحديد نقطة وقف الخساره  واف شكر مقدما

  
اسمح لي اخي على التأخير   
اهلا و سهلا بك اخي 
الله يعوض عليك ان شاء الله ، الواحد يتعلم من الخطا هذا هو الهدف  
تحليلك رائع و ممتاز ما شاء الله عليك  ،  ربما انت قد استعجلت في وقت الدخول 
ذلك لان اذا كسر السعر خط فيو او مقاومة للتأكد على الكسر انتضار افتتاح الشمة فوقها  :Regular Smile:   
انضر الى المرفق   كيف افتتحت الشمعة فوق خط فيو    ،   بعد اغلاقها فوقها   يعني الكسر صحيح و تم الدخول من هذه الشمعة و رأينا كيف تحقق الهدف الذي انت خليتة  
يالله ان شاء الله الله يعوض عليك و ان شاء الله تعلمت و حاول و حاول و راح تتعلم بأذن الله
اشكرك على المشاركة و التوصل بالتوفيق لك يارب
تحياتي لك اخي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف بعد التوكل على الله و ثم التحليل ب: 50 نقطة( الدولار/فرنك )..  الدخول كان لونق من:1.2953 الخروج كان من: 1.3003  الحمد لله الاستراتيجية التي أطبقها تأتي أكلها و ما زالت تحت المراقبة و التطبيق و الاستنتاج..

    :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك يا بطل 
دوم ان شاء الله تحقق هذه الارباح 
خلك كذا و راح تصير كذا  :Good:   على طول ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق لك و لجميع الاعضاء يارب
تحياتي لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> اليورو/دولار  الدخول لونق عند 1.2115 الهدف: 1.2135 الستوب: 1.2095

  
يا هلا فيك اخي داي مرة اخرة 
بالتوفيق على هالتوصية و ما شاء الله عليك تحليلاتك كلها رائعة 
لدي انا ايضا تحليل بسيط قولي رايك فيه 
السعر الان عند منطقة دعم تقريبا في مستويات 1.2097  كما في الصورة  
إذا اقدر انا الدخول لونقع عند مستويات 1.2097 او اقل منها ان شاء الله راح يكون الهدف كما في الشارت عند 1.2127 بأذن الله و وقف الخسارة راح نخليه 1.2077  
التحليل كان كالتالي : 
اوالا فتحت شارت اليوم ووضعت عليه خطوط فيوباتشي و مؤشر الـ RSI و رأيت انه في ترند صاعد 
ذهبت على شارت الاربع ساعات و رأيت ان الزوج يتحرك في قناه تقريبا افقية بين خط دعم و مقاومة و قريبا راح تنحصر و ننتضر مالذي سوف يحدث 
في المرفقات الشارت اليومي و شارت الاربع ساعات  
اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا 
اشكركم على المشاركة مرة اخرى  :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    اذا كسرت نقطة 61.8 فأدخل شورت و الله أعلم

----------


## داي ترايدر

> يا هلا فيك اخي داي مرة اخرة 
> بالتوفيق على هالتوصية و ما شاء الله عليك تحليلاتك كلها رائعة 
> لدي انا ايضا تحليل بسيط قولي رايك فيه 
> السعر الان عند منطقة دعم تقريبا في مستويات 1.2097 كما في الصورة  
> إذا اقدر انا الدخول لونقع عند مستويات 1.2097 او اقل منها ان شاء الله راح يكون الهدف كما في الشارت عند 1.2127 بأذن الله و وقف الخسارة راح نخليه 1.2077  
> التحليل كان كالتالي : 
> اوالا فتحت شارت اليوم ووضعت عليه خطوط فيوباتشي و مؤشر الـ RSI و رأيت انه في ترند صاعد 
> ذهبت على شارت الاربع ساعات و رأيت ان الزوج يتحرك في قناه تقريبا افقية بين خط دعم و مقاومة و قريبا راح تنحصر و ننتضر مالذي سوف يحدث 
> في المرفقات الشارت اليومي و شارت الاربع ساعات  
> ...

 شكرا جزيلا أخي بحرين على التفاعل..  ماذا أقول لك أخي الكريم و الله تحليلك أكثر من رائع و يكفيني فخرا أني تعلمت منك الكثير و الله سبحانه يزوجك بالحور العين يارب..  و أعتقد أن تحليلك ربما ينقصه رسم الترند الهابط على شارت 4 ساعات أو ربما اتضح لك أنه ترند حاد و سأرفقه مع الشارت..  ولدي سؤال بخصوص الاعدادات التي تستعملها مع المتوسطات: 100 و 200، هل أتركها كما هي أم أغير فيها و شكرا..  :A110:   :A110:   :A110:   :A110:

----------


## BahraiN

> شكرا جزيلا أخي بحرين على التفاعل..  ماذا أقول لك أخي الكريم و الله تحليلك أكثر من رائع و يكفيني فخرا أني تعلمت منك الكثير و الله سبحانه يزوجك بالحور العين يارب..  و أعتقد أن تحليلك ربما ينقصه رسم الترند الهابط على شارت 4 ساعات أو ربما اتضح لك أنه ترند حاد و سأرفقه مع الشارت..  ولدي سؤال بخصوص الاعدادات التي تستعملها مع المتوسطات: 100 و 200، هل أتركها كما هي أم أغير فيها و شكرا..

 اشكرك اخي داي 
مثل ما قلت لككلنا مبتدأين و كلنا نتعلم من بعض و كلنا نتعلم من اخطائنا  :Regular Smile:  
اشكرك على التوضيح و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## BahraiN

> إذا اقدر انا الدخول لونقع عند مستويات 1.2097 او اقل منها ان شاء الله راح يكون الهدف كما في الشارت عند 1.2127 بأذن الله و وقف الخسارة راح نخليه 1.2077

 تم الدخول و تحقيق الهدف و الحمد لله

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    :015:   :001:   الحمد لله و تستاهل كل خير أخي بحرين.. ان شاء الله تصبح محلل خبير و قناص أهداف..  بالنسبة لي تفعلت الصفقة عند 1.2115 و وصل السعر عند حدود 1.2132 ( أي نقطتين عن الهدف ) و عند ارتداده و قفت الصفقة بربح 15 نقطة فقط و لله الحمد و المنة..  و الآن لدي هذا الشارت المتواضع و محاولة قنص الأهداف..  :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

مشكور قنصك رائع 
بالتوفيق لك دخلت انا شورت ايضا عندما وصل للمقاومة
و اغلقت الصفقة بـ +13 لوصولة لمنقطة دعم تقريبا على شارت الساعة و يمكن الدخول لونق الان كما اخربت في المشاركة الان داخل لونق مع اول ما اغلقت الصفقة الثانية و الان معاي +1  :Cool:   
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   كما تشاهد أخي بحرين الآن دخلت لونق و العملية خسرانة على أمل الارتداد الى الأعلى مثل كل مرة..  لنا دائما ثقة في الله أولا ثم في التحليل.. بدون الشغل هذا لا يمكن التعلم..   :Good:

----------


## BahraiN

ما شاء الله عليك يابطل 
ان شاء الله دوم هالارباح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   اليورو/دولار دائما  واضع الستوب عند سعر: 1.2080 لتقليل الخسارة و ان شاء الله صعود و كسر الترند.. أو التذبذب من جديد.. و الله أعلم..

----------


## aboualy

:A006:     :A015:   الاخوه الاعزاء انا سعيد جدا انا موجود بنكم فى المنتدى الرائع ده  ودى تحليل بسيط لزوج ال EUR/USD الشمعه الاخيره فى شارت الربع ساعات فتحت تحت خط 61.8  لذلك انا اتوقع هبوط السعر ولكن ليس كثيرا لوجود ترند صاعد تم استخراجه من الشارت اليومى وان دخلت شورت عند سعر 1.2107 ووقف الخساره 1.2140 وجنى الرباح عند 1.208 وربنا يستر ان شاء الله

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخوه الاعزاء انا سعيد جدا انا موجود بنكم فى المنتدى الرائع ده  ودى تحليل بسيط لزوج ال EUR/USD الشمعه الاخيره فى شارت الربع ساعات فتحت تحت خط 61.8  لذلك انا اتوقع هبوط السعر ولكن ليس كثيرا لوجود ترند صاعد تم استخراجه من الشارت اليومى وان دخلت شورت عند سعر 1.2107 ووقف الخساره 1.2140 وجنى الرباح عند 1.208 وربنا يستر ان شاء الله

  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك يا بطل 
تحليل اكثر من رائع 
شغلك عدل و صحيح 100%  
السعر راح يتحركبين خطين الفيو الى ان ينحصر و يكسر الترند الصاعد او يكسر خط الفيو 
الان يمكننا الدخول شورت و لونق كما في الشارت و ان شاء الله راح تكون الصفقات سليمة
اشكرك على المشاركة و اتمنى لك التوفيق و الحمد لله اني اراك محللاً ممتازا ما شاء الله عليك  
تحياتي لك   :A012:

----------


## عبده المصرى

:A006:    :A015:  
فعلا ده قسم الهندسة الشاراتية ولكم جزيل الشكر،،،
الاخ العزيز بحرينى بعد إذنك عاوز اتعلم التحليل بالشارت ازاى افتح الشارات واتعامل معه لو مافيه مانع عندك وشكرا،،،،  :A012:

----------


## aboualy

:A006:     :A015:  
الاخ والاستاذ العزيز بحرين الف شكر على كلماتك الجميله وان شاء الله نقدر نستفيد من علمك اكتر من كده وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء اللله  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## shark net

:A006:   :A015:  ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك اخوي البحرينيمواضيعك ممتازة  :Good:  بارك الله فيك :015:

----------


## shark net

> الأخ/ BahraiN 
> هل هذا دايفرحنس على شارت الساعة وهل نتوقع نزل للسعر ، ثم معاودة الصعود ، وما هي قواعد الدايفرجنس . 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اسمحلي اخوي البحريني ان اضيف بما هو عندي من معلومات بسيطة جداًيعتبر الدايفرجنس على مؤشر الماكد هو اكثر مصداقية من المؤشرات الأخرىويفضل الدخول شراء بعد كسر المقاومة ( اذا كان الدايفرجنس ايجابي )ويفضل الدخول بيع بعد كسر الدعم ( اذا كان الدايفرجنس سلبي )و هذة امثلة على الدايفرجنسعلى مؤشر الماكد  
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .     
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .      
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .     
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .     
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .      :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> فعلا ده قسم الهندسة الشاراتية ولكم جزيل الشكر،،،
> الاخ العزيز بحرينى بعد إذنك عاوز اتعلم التحليل بالشارت ازاى افتح الشارات واتعامل معه لو مافيه مانع عندك وشكرا،،،،

 اهلا بك اخي مجدد  
اذا حبيت انك تتعلم التحليل و تشتغل على الشارت 
مطلوب منك برنامج الميتا تريدر مثلا  
حملة من هالرابط  http://www.metaquotes.net/files/mt4setup.exe  
بعد ما تحملة هذا الشرح عن البرنامج على هالرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...255#post134255 
و اي شي ما تعرفة احنا موجودين 
تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

> الاخ والاستاذ العزيز بحرين الف شكر على كلماتك الجميله وان شاء الله نقدر نستفيد من علمك اكتر من كده وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء اللله

 اهلا بك اخي ابو علي و اشكرك على المشاركة معي و انا فرحان لان حسيت انك تعلمت مني و استفدت
لكن اقولك ان التحليل يبغى لك ممارسة و تطبيق 
لان الممارسة و التطبيق = الخبرة
و الخبرة = النجاح
ان شاء الله تستفيد و نتجح في هالسوق
تحياتي لك اخي    :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> اسمحلي اخوي البحريني   ان اضيف بما هو عندي من معلومات بسيطة جداً    يعتبر الدايفرجنس على مؤشر الماكد هو اكثر مصداقية من المؤشرات الأخرى  ويفضل الدخول شراء بعد كسر المقاومة ( اذا كان الدايفرجنس ايجابي )  ويفضل الدخول بيع بعد كسر الدعم ( اذا كان الدايفرجنس سلبي )   و هذة امثلة على الدايفرجنس  على مؤشر الماكد

  

> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .         
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .          
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .  
> ...

     :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
اهلا بك اخي في الموضوع
الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر لك اخي 
ويعطيك الف عافية على هالشرح المختصر المفيد و اشكرك على المشاركة و التعاون 
جزاك الله الف خير و كثر الله من امثالك 
ان شاء الله استفيد و يستفيد الاعضاء من المشاركة و ان شاء الله اجوفك هنا موجودو تساعدنا على طول  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## teto

اهلا بكم
 اخى البحرينى  زادك الله علما  
الطريقة التى استخدمها فيها الكثير من الخطوط ارجو التعليق عليها واذا كنت انا افعلها صح ولا لا 
الطريقة عبارةعن 
1- افتح شارت الاسبوعى واقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة  واقوم بتحديد خط الترند كل هذا باللون الاحمر
2-ثم اقوم بفتح شارت اليومى واقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة فية واقوم بتحديد خط الترند  باللون الاصفر
3-ثم اقوم بفتح الشارت 4 ساعات واقوم بتحديد خط الترند باللون الابيض
وتحليلى هذا يقوم على اساس انة عند الوصول الى نقاط المقاومة فى الاسبوعى او اليومى فانا اقوم بالبيع او عندما يصل الى خط الترند الهابط   وعند الوصول الى خطوط الدعم او خط الترندالصاعد فاننى اقوم بالشراء

----------


## BahraiN

> اهلا بكم
> اخى البحرينى زادك الله علما 
> الطريقة التى استخدمها فيها الكثير من الخطوط ارجو التعليق عليها واذا كنت انا افعلها صح ولا لا 
> الطريقة عبارةعن 
> 1- افتح شارت الاسبوعى واقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة واقوم بتحديد خط الترند كل هذا باللون الاحمر
> 2-ثم اقوم بفتح شارت اليومى واقوم بتحديد نقاط الدعم والمقاومة فية واقوم بتحديد خط الترند باللون الاصفر
> 3-ثم اقوم بفتح الشارت 4 ساعات واقوم بتحديد خط الترند باللون الابيض
> وتحليلى هذا يقوم على اساس انة عند الوصول الى نقاط المقاومة فى الاسبوعى او اليومى فانا اقوم بالبيع او عندما يصل الى خط الترند الهابط وعند الوصول الى خطوط الدعم او خط الترندالصاعد فاننى اقوم بالشراء

  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك با بطل 
كل هذا و تقول مبتدأ 
لا لا هذا شغل ناس كبار 
شغل محترفين 
انت طريقتك هذه مثل طريقة المشرف الغالي محتار على هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...028#post136028 
استخراج نقاط الدعم القوية و الترندات و الدخول عليهم حسب القانون الي يقول بيع المقاومة و اشتر عند الدعم  و ، اعكس السالفة اذا حدث اي كسر لهم  :Regular Smile:   
يمكنك ايضا اضافة اشياء اضافية للتأكد و الثقة في الشارت 
مثلا خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و اليك هذا الرابط راح يفيدك
تلاقيها على هذا الرابط راح تستفيد منة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12173.html 
ايضا يمكن اضافة خطوط الفيوباتشي للتأكيد 
عندي موضوع بسيط للمبتدأ من الصفر على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.html
و الرابط الثاني *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1201.html*  
ايضا يمكن استخدام مؤشر القوة النسبية مثلا 
يوجد شرح لها على هذا الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t10626.html 
و المتوسطات و المؤشرات الاخرى  
استخدم الي ترتاح لة و الي يعجبك  
انصحك بقرائة المواضيع الي في المنتدى حرفا حرف 
( حرفا حرفا ) يعني تقرائها كاملة بعناية و تطبق كل ما تقرا
لان القرائة فقط لا تنفع بدون التطبيق 
و التطبيق لا ينفع و انت في البيت تطبق لحالك 
يجب عليك المشاركة و تخلي الناس يتفرجو على تحليلك لكي تتعلم من اخطائك و لكي تزيد الثقة من نفسك
و زيادة الثقة و زيادة  التطبيق = الخبرة  
الخبرة = النجاح في عالم الفوركس  :Regular Smile:  
هذه نصيحتي لك و لجميع المبتدأين 
و المنتدى مليان مواضيع من سنة 2004 الى الان  :Regular Smile:  
و الاعضاء و المشرفين موجودين 24 ساعة في خدمة المبتدأين و الاعضاء    
يوجد في المرفق صورة بسيطة جدا لشارت الاربع ساعات ، فقط وضعت خطوط فيوباتشي لكي ترى فائدتها  :Regular Smile:   
بالتوفيق لك و للجميع و لا تقاطعنا ارفق اي شارت تسوية حتى لو غلط  :A012:    :Regular Smile:

----------


## teto

اخى البحرينى
الشارت المرفق لليومى والساعة والاربع شاعات ازاى اتوقع اتجاة الترند صعور هبوط لانة بيختلف من فريم لفريم

----------


## BahraiN

> اخى البحرينى
> الشارت المرفق لليومى والساعة والاربع شاعات ازاى اتوقع اتجاة الترند صعور هبوط لانة بيختلف من فريم لفريم

    :A006:    :A015:   
ما شاء الله عليك تحليلات رائعة و صحيحة و و احنا نعتم على الاكبر لتحديد الاتجاه  :Regular Smile:   
راح راويك تحليلي  
اولا فتحت شارت اليومي    
و اتضح لي ان هناك ترند صاعد و رسمتة
و ايضا رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي 
و وضعت متوسط EMA50 وذلك لانة ياكد لي حركة الترند كما في الصورة ( يعني الترند صاعد و قوي و صحيح )  
أذا نرى ان الشمعة افتتحت فوق خط فيو 38 و ايضا فوق الترند الصاعد القوي و نرى الشمعة السابقة هي تبين لنا اشارة صعود ايضا  
( إذا الشارت اليومي يعطينا اشارة صعود بأذن الله )    
الان نأتي الى شارت الاربع ساعات  
على شارت الاربع ساعات 
رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي و رأيت ان السعر كسر خط فيو 50 بأفتتاح الشموع فوقة 
و هذا المستوا يعتبر دعم لان نرى ان متوسط الـ EMA200 في نفس المنطقة و تحت الشموع 
إذا الشموع فوق الدعم القوي و هو خط فيو 50 و متوسط الـ EMA200 
لتأكيد ذلك يتضح لدينا في مؤشر الـ RSI ان كان هناك لدينا ترند هابط و تم كسرة الان 
إذا السعر فوق الدعم و كسر الترند على المؤشر  
انا الان اتوقع الصعود و ذلك ايضا لان الشارت اليومي الاقوى اعطاني اشارة صعود 
و الاربع ساعات ايضا لدينا اشارات صعود كثير
بأنتضار كسر الترند الحاد تقريبا و الذي لا اعتبرة قوي و يمكننا الدخول  :Regular Smile:    
هذا هو تحليلي و اسمح لي على التأخير
اتمنى لك التوفيق و واصل على هذا الطريق 
حاول تحلل و اي شي متحير فيه او ما تعرفة خلة و ان شاء الله نساعدك  :A012:

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

:A006:    اخوي BahraiN ،، السلام عليكم ،،  اولا بغيت ان ابدي اعجابي بكافة مواضيعك وردودك التى تكتبها في المنتدى ،، واتمنى لك المزيد من التطور والنجاح ،،  بالنسبة للموضوع ،، فانا مبتدىء في الفوركس منذ 8 أشهر ،، واجتهد في اكتساب علم التحليل الفني ،، والان استغليت اجازة الجامعة لمدة اسبوع لكي احلل اليورو دولار ،، وارجو ان تبدي ملاحظاتك ،،
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
ومن خلال التحليل قمت بشراء اليورو دولار عند 1.2110 ،، بهدف 1.2250 ،، واستوب على 1.2065 ،، وكل ذلك على الديمو ،،

----------


## BahraiN

> اخوي BahraiN ،، السلام عليكم ،،  اولا بغيت ان ابدي اعجابي بكافة مواضيعك وردودك التى تكتبها في المنتدى ،، واتمنى لك المزيد من التطور والنجاح ،،  بالنسبة للموضوع ،، فانا مبتدىء في الفوركس منذ 8 أشهر ،، واجتهد في اكتساب علم التحليل الفني ،، والان استغليت اجازة الجامعة لمدة اسبوع لكي احلل اليورو دولار ،، وارجو ان تبدي ملاحظاتك ،،  
> ومن خلال التحليل قمت بشراء اليورو دولار عند 1.2110 ،، بهدف 1.2250 ،، واستوب على 1.2065 ،، وكل ذلك على الديمو ،،

  
يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي فوركس البحرين في المنتدى و بين اخوانك
اشكرك على المشاركة في موضوعي  :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك مبدع و فنان 
اعتقد ان الهدف راح يتحقق قريبا ً 
الف الف مبروك على هالتحليل 
راح اعطيك الشارت الي انا حللتة 
زوج اليورو دولار
شارت الاربع ساعات  
رسمت خطوط فيوباتشي من الشارت اليومي من انزل قاع في اليسار الى ارفع قمة في اليمين
رسمت ترند صاعد 
الذي اثبت لي ان الترند الصاعد صحيح و قوي هو تلاصق متوسط الـ SMA200 معه 
وضعت مؤشر الـ RSI و نرى لدينا كسر للمقاومة في اللحظة الي انت دخلت فيها  
التحليل جاء كالتالي  
نرى افتتاح شمعة اليوم فوق الترند الصاعد و فوق خط دعم على هالمنطقة و ايضا نرى كسر للمقاومة على المؤشر على الاربع ساعات
هذا يعني لدينا تأكيدات كثيرة للدخول لونق من النقطة الي انت دخلت فيها بسببوجود دعم قوي في هذه المنطقة 
في المرفق شارت الاربع ساعات  
اخي فوركس البحرين اشكرك على المشاركة مرة اخرى
و انصحك بشدة قرائة الموضوع كاملا حرفا حرفا من البداية
و قرائ المواضيع في المنتدى لان المنتدى في اشياء كثير مفيدة 
و ايضا اريد منك ان ترفق الصور كما في هذا الرابط لا داعي لك ان تحمل الشارت في موقع لان سوف يأخذ عليك وقت و لان في طريقة حدها سهلة
ادخل على هالرابط و تعلم كيف ترفق الصور في الموضوع  :Regular Smile:  من برنامج التحليل مباشرة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9841.html 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق و مبروك على الهدف  :Regular Smile: 
واصل على هالطريقة و الله يوفقك 
لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك 
تحياتي   :A012:

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

:A015:    شكرا اخي BahraiN على الرد ،، وان شاء الله سأحاول ان اتواصل معك ..  والحمد لله تحقق الهدف !!   :Regular Smile:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    المنتدى صراحة أصبح أجمل بمشاركة الاخوان الله يجازيهم كل خير..  أخي بحرين سأرفق شارت لل: اليورو/فرنك و أعتقد أنه يكون نموذج ( رأس و كتفين ) ما تعليقك:

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:    و على شارت الدايلي نفس الزوج ( اليورو/فرنك ) يحاول السعر كسر نقطة الفايبو 61.8 % و الذي هو في نفس الوقت دعم و يؤكد ذلك خط EMA50 و و مستوى الدعم 1.5690

----------


## BahraiN

> شكرا اخي BahraiN على الرد ،، وان شاء الله سأحاول ان اتواصل معك ..  والحمد لله تحقق الهدف !!

  
لا شكر على واجب اخي فوركس البحرين
الف الف الف مبروك على تحقيق الهدف يا بطل
تحياتي لك حاول تقرأ اكثر و اكثر و الله يوفقك    :A012:  
اخي داي راح ارجع لك بعدين

----------


## BahraiN

> المنتدى صراحة أصبح أجمل بمشاركة الاخوان الله يجازيهم كل خير..  أخي بحرين سأرفق شارت لل: اليورو/فرنك و أعتقد أنه يكون نموذج ( رأس و كتفين ) ما تعليقك:

 والله المنتدى صار احلى لين نجوف مشاركات و نجوف ناس تستفيد و تصير محللة 
ما شاء الله عليك يا اخ داي والله انك فنان اتكلم من جد
تحليلاتك رائعة و سليمة  الله يوفقك 
بالنسبة للرأس و الكتفين هذا من الناذج انصحك بأن تسال الخبراء خاصة الاخ محتار المشرف الغالي هذا خبير في هالسوالف
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي وواصل على المشاركات انا كثير فرحان لاني اجوفك تشارك و تحلل تحليلات رائعة  :Regular Smile:      

> و على شارت الدايلي نفس الزوج ( اليورو/فرنك ) يحاول السعر كسر نقطة الفايبو 61.8 % و الذي هو في نفس الوقت دعم و يؤكد ذلك خط EMA50 و و مستوى الدعم 1.5690

    :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاؤ الله 
ما اقولك صرت فنان ما تصدقني
تحليل اكثر من رائع ما عندي شي اضيفة عليك غير اقولك الله يوفقك
تحياتي لك اخي و انا بإنتضار مشاركاتك 
و شاكرك على التواصل

----------


## al-qurashi55

يا ولد يا بحرييييييييييين  
ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
موضوع جداً رااااااائع 
مدري ممكن تقبلوني بينكم :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BahraiN

> يا ولد يا بحرييييييييييين  
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> موضوع جداً رااااااائع 
> مدري ممكن تقبلوني بينكم

  ياهلا و مرحبا منور الموضوع كلة يا الفرشي
اكيد راح اقبلك و بكل قوة
و ما راح اخليك تطلع من الموضوع الا انت مشارك و لو بتحليل واحد ;) 
حياك البيت بيتك و الموضوع موضوعك و الاعضاء اخوانك 
تعلم و حلل و خلنا نستفيد منك و نفيدك ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق و احنا بإنتضارك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## BahraiN

هذا تحليل اضفتة في موضوع و حبيت اخليه هنا لتتعلمو منة شوي  :Regular Smile:         

> كيف حالكم ان شاء الله بخير و سالمين و مرتاحين و ربحانين
> اطلب مشورتكم و تحليلي لزوج الدولار فرنك  
> الزوج EUR/CHF 
> الشارت : اليومي   
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .
> كما نرى في الشارت 
> لدينا ترند صاعد طويل الامد ( تم كسرة ) إذا السعر سوف ينزل بإذن الله
> لدينا خطوط فيوباتشي ( تم كسر خط فيو 38.2 بأفتتاح شمعة تحتة ) ذلك يعني ان سوف ينزل بأذن الله
> لدينا دعم سابق على مؤشر الـ RSI ( تم كسرة ) إذا السعر سوف ينزل بإذن الله
> ...

----------


## kamooos

شئ رائع جدا

----------


## ouakrim

__ _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني الاعضاء هده اول تحليل  واول   توصية اضعها اتمنى ان تكون جيدة واتمنى ان يكون هناك تجاوب معي لاصلح احطائي وشكرا
اعتمدت على خطوط الفيوباتشي
وعلى نقاط الدعم والمقاومة
وعلى الترند
الفريم دايلى__السعر  في  ترند  تصاعدي  بس  الترند  ده  متوازي  مع  ترند  اخر  فوق__السعر وصل الى الترند الاعلى وعاود الهبوط  ووصل الى  نقطة  دعم  كانت  في السابق  نقطة  مقاومة  ادا تم  كسرها  فالسعر  سيستمر  في النزول الى  نقطة الدعم الموالية__شكرا  لكم  مسبقا  على تعاونكم 
التوصية امامكم
نقط البيع تحث 1.2315 
جني الارباح في 1.2210
وقف الخصارة 1.2400
والشارت هنا من اجل الاراء والتوضيحات_

----------


## BahraiN

> __     _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_    _اخواني الاعضاء هده اول تحليل واول توصية اضعها اتمنى ان تكون جيدة واتمنى ان يكون هناك تجاوب معي لاصلح احطائي وشكرا_ _اعتمدت على خطوط الفيوباتشي_ _وعلى نقاط الدعم والمقاومة_ _وعلى الترند_   _الفريم دايلى_   _السعر في ترند تصاعدي بس الترند ده متوازي مع ترند اخر فوق_    _السعر وصل الى الترند الاعلى وعاود الهبوط ووصل الى نقطة دعم كانت في السابق نقطة مقاومة ادا تم كسرها فالسعر سيستمر في النزول الى نقطة الدعم الموالية_    _شكرا لكم مسبقا على تعاونكم_    _التوصية امامكم_ _نقط البيع تحث 1.2315_  _جني الارباح في 1.2210_ _وقف الخصارة 1.2400_ _والشارت هنا من اجل الاراء والتوضيحات_ __

    :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
ما شاء الله عليك
كلام محللين وليس مبتدأين
تحليل صحيح 100% ما في اي تعليق عليك
ما اقول الا خلك كذا و ما بتجوف الخساير ان شاء الله
الله يوفقك في حياتك و في الفوركس
تحياتي لك

----------


## ouakrim

:A006:  :015:  احترام وتقدير لك :A003:  BahraiN على متابعتك الجيدة للمواضيع وعلى سهرك على التصحيح والتنويه والتوجيه
وضعت تحليلا امس ونوهت ععليه واليوم قررت ان اضع تحليلا اخر اتمنى ان يكون جيدا وان لا يحتو الكتير من الاخطاء تم العمل على زوج الباوند دولار
الفريم المستعمل هو اليوم
الادوات هي
نقاط الدعم والمقاومة
خطوط الفيوباتشي
مؤشر RSI
و مؤشر الموفنج 
التحليل كالاتي
وضعت خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بعد دالك وضعت خطوط الفيوباتشي وتاكدت لدي نقط دعم ومقاومة 23.6 وخط 50 بالاخص مما يوكد صحة الخطوط :006: 
مؤشر RSI  :007:  لم يكسر الترند بل كسر نقطة المقاومة مما يوكد انه متجه الى فوق :006:  
السعر لا زال في تصاعد بعد ان تقاطع مع خط الموفنج 
التوقع والتوصية هي ان احسن نقط للدخول في عملية لونج هي النقط فوق 1.7768
والهدف 1.7895
ووقف الخصارة في1.7653  
لك الخط  :A003:   :A004:

----------


## BahraiN

> احترام وتقدير لك BahraiN على متابعتك الجيدة للمواضيع وعلى سهرك على التصحيح والتنويه والتوجيهوضعت تحليلا امس ونوهت ععليه واليوم قررت ان اضع تحليلا اخر اتمنى ان يكون جيدا وان لا يحتو الكتير من الاخطاء تم العمل على زوج الباوند دولارالفريم المستعمل هو اليومالادوات هينقاط الدعم والمقاومةخطوط الفيوباتشيمؤشر RSIو مؤشر الموفنج التحليل كالاتيوضعت خطوط الدعم والمقاومة بعد دالك وضعت خطوط الفيوباتشي وتاكدت لدي نقط دعم ومقاومة 23.6 وخط 50 بالاخص مما يوكد صحة الخطوطمؤشر RSI  لم يكسر الترند بل كسر نقطة المقاومة مما يوكد انه متجه الى فوق السعر لا زال في تصاعد بعد ان تقاطع مع خط الموفنجالتوقع والتوصية هي ان احسن نقط للدخول في عملية لونج هي النقط فوق 1.7768والهدف 1.7895ووقف الخصارة في1.7653لك الخط

 اهلا بعودتك مددااشكرك على المشاركة و التفاعل في الموضوعتحليلك رائع و صحيح و كلامك حلوتفضل تحليلي انا رسمت خطوط الفيوباتشي من مسافة اكبر كما تشاهد في شارت اليومياستخدمت مثل ادواتك بالضبت  :Regular Smile:  التحليل كالتالي كان لدينا ترند هابط و انكسر و نحن نعلم اذا انكسر الترند الهابط يعني كان مقاومة و بعد الكسر يصبح دعمكما نشاهد في الصورة لدينا ترند مكسور يشكل لنا مقاومة عند نقطة 1.1760 تقريبا اي عند خط فيو 50 في الشارت و الذي اثبت قوة الترند المكسور و قوة المقاومة نرى متوسط الـ EMA300  :EEK!:  متماشي مع الترند و الشموع اصبحت فوقة يعني دعم قوي بأذن اللهونرى ايضا تكون لدينا دعم جديد على مؤشر الـ RSI بعد ما اكن مقاومة و انكسر الان اصبح لدينا يشكل دعم على ذلك فإننا نتوقع ان يرتفع هذا الزوج بأذن اللهلان جميع المؤشرات تكتب لنا الارتفاع  :Regular Smile: ايضا شاهد شارت الاربع ساعات كيف ان السعر ماشي مع الترند يعني الترند المكسور صار دعم و ايضا لدينا منقطة مقاومة على شارت شارت الرباع ساعات خليتها حق اوضح لك الي صاير  :Regular Smile:  ان السعر قاعد يتماشى في هذا المجال  :Regular Smile:  اخليك مع المرفقات و اشكرك على المشاركة و التواصلادعو لك بالتوفيق و النجاح يارب تحياتي لك  :A012:

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

:A006:    :A015:  ،،  يا جماعة ،، وهقني اليورو هالاسبوع وضرب الاستوب في ويهي ،، لكن انا كنت اذكى ،، كنت مستخدم الديموووووو :Regular Smile:  ،،   بالنسبة لايام الباقية ،، اعتقد - والله اعلم - ان الزوج سيواصل ارتفاعه الى 1.2500 ومنه الى 1.2590 ،، لكن المشكلة ان المؤشرات الفنية غير مؤيدة للدخول (( الاستوكاستك وربعه )) ،، ولكن ما يؤيد الدخول هو كسر المقاومة 1.2414 و هو على مشارف الاغلاق فوق خط _ ارجو BahraiN ان تقول لي كيفية تسميته _ موصول من اللو تاريخ 8.2.2005 وقد ارتد منه السعر تاريخ 5.9.2005 (الهاي) ،، واعتقد ان الاغلاق فوقه سيؤكد الارتفاع  :Good:  !!   فلذلك انا اللحين ماخذ شراء من 1.2420 والهدف 1.2550 والاستوب 1.2380  (( نقطة مهمة جدا ،، انا مبتدئ ،، وخبرتي لم تتجاوز السنة ،، فلا احد يعتبر التحليل توصية )) ،،

----------


## BahraiN

تفضل اخي بحرين فوركس 
ادخل هالرابط و انا مخلي شارت الاسبوعي و فيه تحليل عنة
و مثل كلامك بالضت انا ايضا في انتضار الاغلاق هذه الشمعة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t12823.html
تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

:A015:    الحمد لله تحقق الهدف (  :Good:  +130 نقطة ) ،، وشكرا لكل من ساعد ،، وشكر خاص لافضل فوركسي في البحرين BahraN ،، وان شاء الله الى الامام دوما ،  :015:

----------


## BahraiN

> الحمد لله تحقق الهدف (  +130 نقطة ) ،، وشكرا لكل من ساعد ،، وشكر خاص لافضل فوركسي في البحرين BahraN ،، وان شاء الله الى الامام دوما ،

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: 
الف الف الف مبروك يا اخي بحرين فوركس
هذا جزاء الي يتعب و يجتهد 
خلك جذي على طول و ان شاء الله بس جم شهر و انت تصيرمحلل و خبير
بالتوفيق لك و لجميع الاعضاء يارب
تحياتي لك

----------


## nona_nona_moon

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## aboualy

:A006:    الاخوه الاعزاء ده تحليل بسيط لزوج ال usd/JPY نلاظ ان اخر شمعه على شرت الاربع ساعات فتحت فوق نقطة دعم اسبوعيه واتوقع ان شاء الله ارتفاع السعر لاكثر من 100 نقطه

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

:A006:    :A015:  ،،  اخواني ،، حللت زوج EUR/USD واردت ان تعطوني ارائكم بشأنه ،، حيث اعتقد بأن الزوج صاعد لا محالة الى 1.2800 ،، لانه كسر نقطة المقاومة القوية 1.2724 ولا توجد مقاومات جيدة بين السعر و1.2800 ،، ولذلك وبالنظر الى التشارت فانا قمت بالتالي ::  شراء عند 1.2725 والاستوب 1.2667 والهدف 1.2820 ،،  ارجو من الجميع ابداء الرأي وشكراُ ،،

----------


## Forex-Bahrain

والله نسيت نقطة مقاومة مهمة وما حطيتها على التشارت وهي 1.2764 ،، وعند كسرها سيتحقق 1.2800 ومن ثم  1.2845   :Good:   ،،    :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:    :A015:   مشكور أخ بحرين على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك 
هذي أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع مع العلم إني قرأت الموضوع كله من الصفحة 1 إلى 10 وحبيت أضع تحليل وأرجوا منك التعليق عليهالزوج EURUSD
الأدوات المستخدمة
1- خطوط الميل
2- خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
3- خطوط الفايبوناتشي
4- شارت أسبوعي
5- مؤشر الماكد
6- مؤشر RSI
7- مؤشر Stoch 
التحليل:
السعر الآن عند خط فايبو 61.8 وفتحت شمعة زرقاء أخترقت هذا الخط ولكن لم تكسره ونحن في إنضار الأسبوع القادم.
وأيضاً أخترت خط المقاومة ولم تكسرها.
وجود خط مقاومة (أعتقد أنها قوية لأني وجدتها من عام 1991 وكسرت في عام 1995 وعادت مرة أخرى في عام 1996)
وجود ترند هابط على مؤشر الماكد كما في الشارت في المرفقات
وجود مقاومة قوية على خط RSI وخط Stoch 
أتوقع أن الزوج لن يستطيع كسر خط الفيبو 61.8 لأنه خط قوي لوجود المقاومة وخط الميل ولكن ممكن إنه يرتفع إرتفاع بسيط ثم يعود مرة أخرى.
  وأتوقع أن الزوج سوف يشهد تصحيح ويتراجع إلى خط فيبو 50 (وجود خط دعم بسيط لم أرسمه)  
آسف إذا طولت عليك وإذا دوختك معاي أنا وتواريخي  :Clock:  
أتمنى إنك ترد علي وإذا كان كلامي خطأ أو صح إنك تساعدني لأني ما أثق في نفسي وفي تحليلاتي :Frown:  
وآسف مرة أخرى كثرت عليك المؤشرات 
يعطيك ألف عافية أخ بحرين على مساعدتك للمبتدأين أمثالي.... وشكرا  :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:    :A015:   مشكور أخ بحرين على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك 
هذي أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع مع العلم إني قرأت الموضوع كله من الصفحة 1 إلى 10 وحبيت أضع تحليل وأرجوا منك التعليق عليهالزوج EURUSD الأدوات المستخدمة
1- خطوط الميل
2- خطوط الدعم والمقاومة
3- خطوط الفايبوناتشي
4- شارت أسبوعي
5- مؤشر الماكد
6- مؤشر RSI
7- مؤشر Stoch  التحليل:
السعر الآن عند خط فايبو 61.8 وفتحت شمعة زرقاء أخترقت هذا الخط ولكن لم تكسره ونحن في إنضار الأسبوع القادم.
وأيضاً أخترت خط المقاومة ولم تكسرها.
وجود خط مقاومة (أعتقد أنها قوية لأني وجدتها من عام 1991 وكسرت في عام 1995 وعادت مرة أخرى في عام 1996)
وجود ترند هابط على مؤشر الماكد كما في الشارت في المرفقات
وجود مقاومة قوية على خط RSI وخط Stoch 
أتوقع أن الزوج لن يستطيع كسر خط الفيبو 61.8 لأنه خط قوي لوجود المقاومة وخط الميل ولكن ممكن إنه يرتفع إرتفاع بسيط ثم يعود مرة أخرى.
  وأتوقع أن الزوج سوف يشهد تصحيح ويتراجع إلى خط فيبو 50 (وجود خط دعم بسيط لم أرسمه)  
آسف إذا طولت عليك وإذا دوختك معاي أنا وتواريخي  :Clock:  
أتمنى إنك ترد علي وإذا كان كلامي خطأ أو صح إنك تساعدني لأني ما أثق في نفسي وفي تحليلاتي :Frown:  
وآسف مرة أخرى كثرت عليك المؤشرات 
يعطيك ألف عافية أخ بحرين على مساعدتك للمبتدأين أمثالي.... وشكرا  :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور أخ بحرين على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك  هذي أول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع مع العلم إني قرأت الموضوع كله من الصفحة 1 إلى 10 وحبيت أضع تحليل وأرجوا منك التعليق عليه    الزوج EURUSDالأدوات المستخدمة1- خطوط الميل2- خطوط الدعم والمقاومة3- خطوط الفايبوناتشي4- شارت أسبوعي5- مؤشر الماكد6- مؤشر RSI7- مؤشر Stochالتحليل:السعر الآن عند خط فايبو 61.8 وفتحت شمعة زرقاء أخترقت هذا الخط ولكن لم تكسره ونحن في إنضار الأسبوع القادم.وأيضاً أخترت خط المقاومة ولم تكسرها.وجود خط مقاومة (أعتقد أنها قوية لأني وجدتها من عام 1991 وكسرت في عام 1995 وعادت مرة أخرى في عام 1996)وجود ترند هابط على مؤشر الماكد كما في الشارت في المرفقاتوجود مقاومة قوية على خط RSI وخط Stochأتوقع أن الزوج لن يستطيع كسر خط الفيبو 61.8 لأنه خط قوي لوجود المقاومة وخط الميل ولكن ممكن إنه يرتفع إرتفاع بسيط ثم يعود مرة أخرى.وأتوقع أن الزوج سوف يشهد تصحيح ويتراجع إلى خط فيبو 50 (وجود خط دعم بسيط لم أرسمه)آسف إذا طولت عليك وإذا دوختك معاي أنا وتواريخي  أتمنى إنك ترد علي وإذا كان كلامي خطأ أو صح إنك تساعدني لأني ما أثق في نفسي وفي تحليلاتي وآسف مرة أخرى كثرت عليك المؤشراتيعطيك ألف عافية أخ بحرين على مساعدتك للمبتدأين أمثالي.... وشكرا

 اول شي يا هلا و مرحبا فيك في الموضوع منور الموضوعما شاء الله عليك تحليل خبير مو مبتدأ للأمام يا رببالنسبة لزوج اليورو دولارانا عندي في برنامج التريدر انه كسر خط فيو 61و عندي مثل الشارت الي عندكتحليلك ممتاز و صحيح 100% و انت اعتمدت على برنامج ميتا تريدر السعر في برنامج ميتا تريدر يمكن ما كسر الخط انا عندي كسر الخط و راح اخلي موضوع خاص ببرنامج ميتا تريدر لكي يعمل على سيرفر التريدر  :Regular Smile: طريقة رسم خطوط الفيوباتشي صحيحة 100%و جميع المشرات صحيحة ايضا عندي ملاحظة بسيطة هو ان بأمكانك اضافة خطوط دعم و مقاومة او ترند على مؤشر الـ RSI يوجد في توقيعي شرح كامل عن هذا المؤشر  :Regular Smile:  راح يفيدك و يعطيك ثقة اكثرانظر الى الشارت المرفق في المشاركة الانلدينا شارت اليورو دولار اسبوعيالشارت خفيف و مفيد( خير الكلام ما قل و دل ) رسمت فقط خطوط فيوباتشي من اعلى قمة الى انزل قاعو وضعت مؤشر الـ RSI التحليل :تم كسر خط فيو 61.8 كما نرى بأغلاق شمعة الاسبوع فوقةو الذي يأكد لنا ذلك هو كما نرى كسر لمقاومة على مؤشر الـRSI كان لدينا قناه صاعدة في المؤشر ايضا كما نرى باللون الابيض و تم كسرها للأعلىو ان شاء الله الاسبوع القادم نرى افتتاح الشمعة فوق خط فيو متجه الى الاعلى تحياتي لكم جميعا و اشكرك على المشاركة و يارب نجوفك محلل في المستقبل  :Regular Smile: بالتوفيق للجميع يارب :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> انا عندي كسر الخط و راح اخلي موضوع خاص ببرنامج ميتا تريدر لكي يعمل على سيرفر التريدر

 تفضلو شباب هذا الرابط خاص للي يستخدمون برنامج ميتا تريدر و يستخدمون حسابات ديمو او حقيقية عند الـ FXCM  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13361.html 
تحياتي لكم
 [/center]

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور أخ بحرين على ردك السريع والله على بالي بترد بكرة لاكن ماشاء الله عليك تحب  الخير لأخوانك.
الله يوفقك ويرزقك ويدخلك الجنة على ما تقدمه من أجل أخوانك

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:   :A015:  بالنسبة لخط فيبو 61.8 أنا كبرت المؤشر عندي في الشارت وتوضح لي إنه أنكسر وأغلقت الشمعة فوق الخط.. (يعطيك العافية على التنبيه)
ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط لو تكرمت أخ بحرين...
بالنسبة للمقاومة الموجودة في الشارت أسفل أنا لا حظت إنها مقاومة قديمة وقوية حاول إنه يخترقها في السابق ولكنه لم يستطيع إلا في بعض الأوقات إخترقها ورجع مرة أخرى .. سؤالي هل لأن السعر اخترقها أصبحت عديمة الفائدة (حتى لو رجع إليها مرة أخرى)... 
ثانياً: بالنسبة لنظرية الرأس والكتفين أرى إنها تشكلت في شارت الويكلي (بس ماني متأكد إذا بيعتمد عليها أم لا) وهل من الممكن إنه يكون في مجال للإرتفاع ومن ثم الإنخفاظ لتعود وتشكل الكتف الأيسر... أم أنه لا يؤخذ بها في تحليل الفوركس... في المرفقات يوجد شارت يوضح ذلك.. 
آسف أدري طولت عليك بس أعذرني 
وأشكرك جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى على ردودك السريعة والأخذ بيد المبتدئين أمثالي ويعطيك ألف عافية :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور أخ بحرين على ردك السريع والله على بالي بترد بكرة لاكن ماشاء الله عليك تحب الخير لأخوانك.
> الله يوفقك ويرزقك ويدخلك الجنة على ما تقدمه من أجل أخوانك

 يا هلا بك يالفنان  :Regular Smile: 
لا شكر على واجب عزيزي
لا تحرمنا من تحليلاتك الحلوة  :Good:  
تحياتي لك
بالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

> بالنسبة لخط فيبو 61.8 أنا كبرت المؤشر عندي في الشارت وتوضح لي إنه أنكسر وأغلقت الشمعة فوق الخط.. (يعطيك العافية على التنبيه)ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط لو تكرمت أخ بحرين...بالنسبة للمقاومة الموجودة في الشارت أسفل أنا لا حظت إنها مقاومة قديمة وقوية حاول إنه يخترقها في السابق ولكنه لم يستطيع إلا في بعض الأوقات إخترقها ورجع مرة أخرى .. سؤالي هل لأن السعر اخترقها أصبحت عديمة الفائدة (حتى لو رجع إليها مرة أخرى)...ثانياً: بالنسبة لنظرية الرأس والكتفين أرى إنها تشكلت في شارت الويكلي (بس ماني متأكد إذا بيعتمد عليها أم لا) وهل من الممكن إنه يكون في مجال للإرتفاع ومن ثم الإنخفاظ لتعود وتشكل الكتف الأيسر... أم أنه لا يؤخذ بها في تحليل الفوركس... في المرفقات يوجد شارت يوضح ذلك..آسف أدري طولت عليك بس أعذرنيوأشكرك جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى على ردودك السريعة والأخذ بيد المبتدئين أمثالي ويعطيك ألف عافية

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي مجداًبالنسبة لسؤالك عن المقاومة المكسورة القديمةنحن نعلم ان المقاومة اذا انكسرت تصبح منطقة دعم جديدة يعني تتحول من مقاومة الى دعم ، يعني ما نقول ما منها فايدةمثل الترند ايضا اذا كان لدينا مثلا ترند هابط و انكسر نعلم ان الترند سوف يصبح دعم  :Regular Smile:  و العكس صحيحبالنسبة لسوالك الثاني عن النماذجانا لا امتلك الخبرة الكافية عن هذه النماذجو انت قلت ان اذا لها فايدة او يستخدمها الكثير في الشارت او لا ؟؟الجواب : نعم لها فائدة كبيرة جدا و يعتمد عليها الكبار من المحللين القدامة و الخبراء ، و احنا ما نلاحظها في المنتدى او ما نجوف الكثير هنا يستخدمها هي لصعوبة ملاحظتها و اكتشافها  :Regular Smile:  انا انصحك بقرائة الكتب الخاصة بالنماذج اعتقد ان في الموضوع في المشاركة السابقة في اول الموضوع يوجد كتب خاصة بها او يمكنك البحث عنها في المنتدى اذا حاب تتعرف عليها اكثراكرر شكري لك و ان شاء الله قدرت اني اوصل لك الجواب الي تبيهاتمنى لك دوام التوفيق و النجاح ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك ولا يوجد اي ازعاج  :Good:  احنا تحت الخدمةتحياتي لك :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور أخي بحرين على ردك السريع وشرحك والظاهر إني بتعبك معاي (الله يعينك علي)  إذا انكسر خط المقاومة أصبح دعم والعكس صحيح.... نلاحظ في الشارت أسفل أن نقطة الدعم انكسرت هل معنى هذا إنها أصبحت نقطة مقاومة (إذا كان الجواب ب لا أرجوا أن تشرح لي السبب)  آسف إذا أزعجتك بس والله هذي النقطة أشكلت علي وما فهمتها ... لأن الدعم انكسر فلماذا لا تصبح مقاومة.... أنا موضحها أسفل في الشارت  مشكور أخوي بحرين وإن شاء الله ربي يوفقك ويرزقك من فضله....

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

أحب أضيف إنه صحيح تم كسر الترند الهابط في مؤشر الـ Rsi ولكن لماذا لا ننتظر حتى يتم كسر المقاومة؟؟؟
وهل إنتظاري في صح أم خطأ؟؟؟ 
آسف كثرت عليك الأسئلة (الله يعينك) لا تنسى تراني توي مبتدئ...
ومشكور مرة أخرى

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور أخي بحرين على ردك السريع وشرحك والظاهر إني بتعبك معاي (الله يعينك علي)  إذا انكسر خط المقاومة أصبح دعم والعكس صحيح.... نلاحظ في الشارت أسفل أن نقطة الدعم انكسرت هل معنى هذا إنها أصبحت نقطة مقاومة (إذا كان الجواب ب لا أرجوا أن تشرح لي السبب)  آسف إذا أزعجتك بس والله هذي النقطة أشكلت علي وما فهمتها ... لأن الدعم انكسر فلماذا لا تصبح مقاومة.... أنا موضحها أسفل في الشارت  مشكور أخوي بحرين وإن شاء الله ربي يوفقك ويرزقك من فضله....

 يا هلا فيك مجداا و اسمح لي على التأخير كنت نايم خخخ
المهم 
صح كلامك ان الدعم اذا انكسر اصبح مقاومة
و في الشارت الي انت طرشتة هو شارت اسبوعي 
و يمكن في حالة اسثنائية 
يعني احنا نمشي مع قوانين التحليل الفني
الكلام مو من عندي انا
يمكن احيانا يجي خبر قوي اساسي او سياسي و لا يجعل للمقاومة اي قمية  :Regular Smile:  
لان التحليل الاساسي لا يهتم ابدا بالفني ولا يعبرة  :Regular Smile:   
يعني اهم شي انت تعرف الفكرة و كلنا نعرف اننا ما ندخل وقت الاخبار لتفادي هذه الاخطاء او مثل هذه الحالات 
لكن انت خل في بالك ان اي نقطة دعم او مقاومة تكسر تصبح العكس  :Regular Smile: 
لدي في المرفقات شارت يوضح لك اكثر  
انضر للشارت يدلنا خط مقاومة تم كسرة و اصبح دعم و بعدها ايضا تم كسر الدعم و اصبح مقاومة 
اتركك مع الشارت
بالتوفيق لك
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

> أحب أضيف إنه صحيح تم كسر الترند الهابط في مؤشر الـ Rsi ولكن لماذا لا ننتظر حتى يتم كسر المقاومة؟؟؟
> وهل إنتظاري في صح أم خطأ؟؟؟ 
> آسف كثرت عليك الأسئلة (الله يعينك) لا تنسى تراني توي مبتدئ...
> ومشكور مرة أخرى

 اهلا بك اخي ابو خالد
بالنسبة لسوالك
اولا لا تسى احنا في شارت الاسبوعي
يعني كل شمعة تعتبر اسبوع  :Regular Smile:  
و ثاني شي المؤشر تم كسر القناه الصاعدة و المقاومة التي على المؤشر بعيدة عن خط المؤشر 
هذا يعني يبي لها اسبوع حق تصل اليه
يعني لا يمكن نتضار كسرها  :Regular Smile:   
اذهب على شارت الساعة او الاربع ساعات او اليومي و جوفي الي صاير  :Regular Smile: 
لان الشارت الاسبوعي نشاهدة فقط اخر الاسبوع لنعرف حركة الاسبوع القادم
و نحن كمبتدأين حدنا اشارت اليومي و نازل  :Regular Smile:  
انت في المؤشر يمكن شفت خط الـ 70 و فكرتة مقاومة لا ترا المقاومة بعيدة جوف المرفقات انا رسمت لك خط مقاومة مرتكز على 3 قمم تقريبا و هو فوق خط الـ 70 يعني بعيد جدا للسعر يعني ما نخاف 
دام كسر القناه و السعر اغلق فوق خط فيوباتشي61 يعني احنا في أمان  
ان شاء الله وصلت المعلومة 
تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A015:    :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:    :A003:  بحرين مشكور على سرعة ردودك ويعطيك العافية على توضيحك بصراحة ماكنت فاهم لاكن الآن الحمد لله فهمت والفضل لله ثم لك أخ بحرين...   
آسف إذا أزعجتك أو كثرت عليك ويعطيك ألف عافية على ما تقدمه لأجل أخوانك 
رزقك ا لله الــ  :Cash:   :Cash:   :Cash:   :Cash:   :Cash:   :Cash:   :Cash:       :A011:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:   :A015:  
أشكر لك توضيحك ولقد تم الدخول ومكسب + 14 نقطة 
بس أحب أسأل إذا ممكن بعد كسر خط الفيبو تم الإرتفاع ولكن مؤشر Stoch يوجد على نقطة مقاومة فهل يمكنني البيع والخروج بـ + 10 نقاط أم لا. 
لأن القاعدة تقول (حسب ما قرأت في منتدانا الغالي) إنه يتم الشراء عند وصول مؤشر Stoch  عند خط 15 والبيع عند خط 85 هو الآن عند خط 85 ويوجد مقاومة عند خط 90
أرجوا التوضيح 
والله يوفقك أخونا الغالي بحرين   :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

آسف نسيت الشارت.. الشارت في الأسفل..... وشكراً

----------


## BahraiN

> أشكر لك توضيحك ولقد تم الدخول ومكسب + 14 نقطة 
> بس أحب أسأل إذا ممكن بعد كسر خط الفيبو تم الإرتفاع ولكن مؤشر Stoch يوجد على نقطة مقاومة فهل يمكنني البيع والخروج بـ + 10 نقاط أم لا. 
> لأن القاعدة تقول (حسب ما قرأت في منتدانا الغالي) إنه يتم الشراء عند وصول مؤشر Stoch عند خط 15 والبيع عند خط 85 هو الآن عند خط 85 ويوجد مقاومة عند خط 90
> أرجوا التوضيح 
> والله يوفقك أخونا الغالي بحرين

  
يا هلا بيك مجداا و الف مبروك على الربح
ان شاء الله دوم تجوف الارباح  :Regular Smile:  
بالنسبة لسوالك عن مؤشر الـستوكاستك
تفضل هذا كتاب في شرح كامل عن جميع المؤشرات و فيها المؤشر الي تبغيه 
لان انا اعتمادي الاكثر على ادوات الشارت الرئيسية 
يعني دعم + مقاومة + خطوط فيو و بعض المتوسطات و مؤشر الـ RSI 
و انا انصحك بقرائة الكثير عن المؤشرات و اليك هذا الكتاب على هذا الرابط http://www.9q9q.net/index.php?f=xVUWSR 
بالتوفيق لك اخي 
تحياتي لك

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور أخي على الكتاب وعلى إهتمامك وتواصلك وجاري تحميل الكتاب...

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور أخي على الكتاب وعلى إهتمامك وتواصلك وجاري تحميل الكتاب...

 لا شكر على واجب 
و اسمحو لي على القصور 
ان شاء الله بس احصل وقت و اخلص من الدراسة في اقرب وقت و راح انزل مواضيع جديدة في التحليل و انزل شارتات و امثلة للأفادة  :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

لقد حملت الكتاب وعند فك الضغط ظهرت لي رسالة تقول "الإرشيف إما معطوب أو  نوعه غير معروف" 
إذا كان عندك حل أرجوا التكرم علينا وإذا كان بالإمكان رفع الكتاب إلى موقع آخر أكون شاكر لك 
شكراً لك أخ على المساعدة وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك وزقك الله من فضله

----------


## BahraiN

مممممم هذا الكتاب بصيغة اكروبات 
يعني لازم يكون عندك برنامج الاكروبات ريدر حق تشغلهم  :Regular Smile:  
هذا اسم البرنامج اذا مو موجود في جهازك حملة من الرابط الي تحت
Adobe Reader 7.0 
هذا هو رابط البرنامج http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adob...r707_en_US.exe 
ان شاء الله تنحل المشكلة و انتضر اجابتك
تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق

----------


## عزيز

**  **  *اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*  *اخوتي واحبتي ارجو منكم المساعدة قدر المستطاع وجزاكم الله كل الخير* *الشارت المرفق لديكم هو لـ ( اليورو / دولار ) على الديلي* *عندي فيه مقاومة عند مستوى فيبو 0.0 وهي نقطة 1.2955*  *عندي فيه دعم عند مستوى فيبو 23.6 وهو نقطة 1.2684*  *والسعر الحالي هو 1.2807*  *وحسب اني مبتدئ بدخل لونق من نقطة دعم عشان اكون مع الترند الصاعد* *في الحقيقة السعر الحالي هذا من وقت العصر وهو في هذا المعدل تقريبا*  *( يعني ما يقرب من الدعم ولا شئ )*  *وهذة الحالة تحصل معي دايم*   *اولا / هل رسمي صحيح ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة صحيحة*  *ولا غلطِ ( يعني لا ذا دعم ولا ذي مقاومة وانا من جنب القدة )*  *ثانيا / اقعد استنى الى ان يوصل السعر الى الدعم*   *(جاني النوم والساعة 10 في الليل )*  *ولا ايش اسوي*  *ولا انا غلطان وماهو هذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة لإسخراج نقاط الدعم والمقاومة*  *والشكر الموصول لكل من في المنتدى ان ساعدتوني ولا صفيتوني*  *وجزاكم الله خير*  **             ياخي ردو علي !!!!!!!!!!!!!     الظاهر انه مافي احد    تكفون تراني محتاس    احسن ادور عليكم بنفسي

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   ما شاء الله مدرسة جميلة رائعة يجري نهرها بخيره وفوائده   تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

> ** ***اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم**اخوتي واحبتي ارجو منكم المساعدة قدر المستطاع وجزاكم الله كل الخير**الشارت المرفق لديكم هو لـ ( اليورو / دولار ) على الديلي**عندي فيه مقاومة عند مستوى فيبو 0.0 وهي نقطة 1.2955* *عندي فيه دعم عند مستوى فيبو 23.6 وهو نقطة 1.2684* *والسعر الحالي هو 1.2807* *وحسب اني مبتدئ بدخل لونق من نقطة دعم عشان اكون مع الترند الصاعد**في الحقيقة السعر الحالي هذا من وقت العصر وهو في هذا المعدل تقريبا* *( يعني ما يقرب من الدعم ولا شئ )**وهذة الحالة تحصل معي دايم* *اولا / هل رسمي صحيح ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة صحيحة**ولا غلطِ ( يعني لا ذا دعم ولا ذي مقاومة وانا من جنب القدة )**ثانيا / اقعد استنى الى ان يوصل السعر الى الدعم* *(جاني النوم والساعة 10 في الليل )**ولا ايش اسوي**ولا انا غلطان وماهو هذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة لإسخراج نقاط الدعم والمقاومة**والشكر الموصول لكل من في المنتدى ان ساعدتوني ولا صفيتوني**وجزاكم الله خير***ياخي ردو علي !!!!!!!!!!!!!الظاهر انه مافي احدتكفون تراني محتاساحسن ادور عليكم بنفسي

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي عزيزكيف الصحة ليش معصب هدئ اعصابك ارجو السموحة ما جفت موضوعك :Regular Smile: المهم بالنسبة لموضوعك راح اجاوب على اسألتكس1: اولا / هل رسمي صحيح ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة صحيحة ؟؟ج1 : انت في الشارت ما خليت اي خطوط مقاومة او دعم  :Regular Smile:  فقط رسمتت خطوط فيوباتشيراح اعطيك فكرة عن معنى خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و كيفية استخراجها على نفس الشارت لليورو الدعم و المقاومة : هي خطوط افقية نرسمها على رؤوس الشموع و الذيول للشموع على اي شارت مثال على نقاط الدعم و المقاومة على الشارت الاسبوعي لزوج اليورو دولار
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .الطريقة الي في الصورة:1- فتحت زوج اليورو دولار شارت الاسبوعي2- بحثت على القمم و القيعان ( الرؤس و الذيول ) في كثير بس انا اخترت القريبين من السعر3- رسمت عليهم خطوط حمرائ افقية كما تشاهد* انصحك بأن تدخل هذا الرابط و راح يساعدك كثير على معرفة كيفية رسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومةhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t12173.htmlبالنسبة للترند الي انت راسمة على الشارت اليوميلا يتبر صحيح و دقيقلان كثير حاديعني من شروط الترند ان يكون مائلا و يرتكز على رؤوس او ذيول ( قمم او قيعان )* انصحك بأن تدخل على هذا الرابط لتتعرف على امثلة لرسم الترند الصحيح  :Regular Smile: https://forum.arabictrader.com/t591.htmlانت ما شاء الله عليك فاهم و فنان و عارف الفكرة بس شوي عندك اغلاط مو عيب الواحد يغلط بالعكس الواحد يتعلم من اخطائةانا بنفسي اغلط في الكثير من الشارتات  :Regular Smile: بالنسبة لك كمبتدأ الافضل لك ان تتاجر بالشارتات الصغيرةيعني تطلع نقاط الدعم و المقاومة من اليومي او الاسبوعي و الاربع ساعاتو تروح على شارت الساعةمثلا انا طلعت في اول مثال نقاط الدعم و المقاومة الاسبوعيةالشارت اليومي شوي على زوج اليورو هذا الاسبوع بداوية الاسبوع و عندنا حالة استثنائية و صعبة شويرحت على شارت الاربع ساعاتبحثت على نقاط دعم و مقاومةمثل الطريقة ندور القمم و القيعان و نرسم خطوط عليها افقية 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .حصلت على بعض خطوط دعم و مقاومة و رسمتهاايضا حصلت على ترند صاعد محترمجوف الترند كيف ماشي مع السعر في الشارتماشي على قيعان بعيدة و تثريبا اكثر من 3 قيعان يعني بأذن الله الترند صاعد و صحيحإذا الان عرفنا اتجاه الزوج او مالذي سوف يفعلة و اين سوف يقف و كيف بيمشي الخطوط الحمرة الي في الشارت هي نقاط قوية لانها اسبوعي و جاي من شارت اكبرالخطوط الخضرة في الشارت هي نقاط دعم و مقاومة خاصة بشارت الاربع ساعاتكل ما كان اكبر كان اقوىالان ذهبت على شارت الاربع ساعات و اريد ان ارسم خطوط فيوباتشي خطوط فيوباتشي لها فوائد كثير منها مثلا تأكيد صحة خطوط الدعم و المقاومة التي رسمناهايعني اذا رسمنا خطوط دعم و مقاومة اسبوعية او اربع ساعات او يومية نرسم خطوط الفيوباتشي و اذا تطابق خطوط فيوباتشي مع الخطوط الي رسمناها ( مو شرط بالضبت ) حتى لو قريبة بفرق كم نقطة يعني خطوط المقاومة قوية و صحيحة و يمكن الاعتماد عليهاهذا مثال على نفس الشارت السابقة فقط رسمت عليه خطوط الفيوباتشي من الاسفل الى الاعلى 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .رسمت الخطوط على نفس الشارت انضر كيف تطابقت بعض الخطوط مع نقاط الدعم التي رسمناهاالان اصبح الشارت فيه كثير من الخطوط و صار معقد شويالمطلوب الان : هو تحديد النقاط الاقوى و مسح الخطوط المكررةيعني نجوف اي خطوط قريبة من خطوط الفيوباتشي تمسحها و نعتمد علة خط و انصح الفيوباتشي* اذا ما تعرف كيفية رسم خطوط الفيو تفضل هذا رابط فيه شرح انصحك بالدخول فيه و قرائتة لكي تتعرف اكثر عليهhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t11492.htmlراح اكمل في المشاركة الثانية ان شاء الله الرجاء عدم اضافة الرد :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:   
عدنااااااااااااا 
وين وصلنا ؟؟  
طلعنا خطوط الدعم و المقاومة
طلعنا الترند على شارت الاربع ساعات
رسمنا خطوط فيوباتشي لتأكد و صحة رسمنا لخطوط الدعم و المقاومة
اصبح لدينا الكثير من الخطوط في الشارت 
الان 
نستخرج الخطوط القوية و ننضم الشارت  :Regular Smile:  
الطريقة 
نمسح الخطوط القريبة من خطوط فيوباتشي
و نعتمد على الفيوباتشي 
و نعتبر الخطوط قوية جدا و صحيحة لانها كما قلت مطابقة لخطوط المقاومة و الدعم و الفيوباتشي  :Regular Smile:  
المهم راح امسح الخطوط المكرر او التي على بعض و القريبة من بعض و الي صايرة فوق خطوط فيوباتشي   
انضر الى الشارت الان
حصلنا على شارت منضم و فيه خطوط دعم و مقاومة قليلة و قوية و خطوط فيوباتشي يمكن الاعتماد عليها و صحيحة بأذن الله   
الان راح نضيف بعض الاشياء الاضافة 
خلصنا تقريبا من الاشياء او الادوات الرئيسية 
مثلا نضيف المتوسطات 
انا كاتب في بداية الموضوع اني احب استخدم بعض المتوسطات مثلا متوسط 50 ، 100 ، 200  سوا E او S 
و ذلك لتأكد بعض الاشياء الاساسية في الشارت لو تراجع المشاركات السابقة في نفس الموضوع راح تعرف الفكرة اكثر 
المهم و انا اضيفها ضفت متوسط الـ SMA50  و جفتة ماشي مع الترند الصاعد   :Regular Smile:   هذا يعطينا ثقة كبيرة ان الترند صحيح و شغلنا عدل 
انضر الى الشارت و راح تعرف اكثر
ان السعر فوق المتوسط و ماشي مع الترند *إذا الترند قوي و يعتمد عليه   
مسامحة في غلط في الصورة هي SMA50 و ليس EMA50 :Regular Smile:  
المهم 
الان جوف الشارت شلون صار لدينا نقاط الدعم و المقاومة القوية و عرفنا كيف نتأكد من قوتهم
و ايضا اصبح لدينا ترند قوية و عرفنا كيف نتأكد من قوتة   
الان بعد ان استخرجنا جميع هذه الاشياء و عرفنا مسار الشارت 
نأتي الان الى التحليل البسيط 
راح نتكلم عن الشارت    
اكتشفنا ان لدينا منطقة دعم قوية جدا و السبب كما مذكور في الصورة
عند خط فيو 23.6 نلاحظ ان في نفس هذا المنطقة رسمنا خطوط دعم و مقاومة و رسمنا عليها خطوط الفيوباتشي و ايضا نرى ان يلتقى في نفس المنطتة الترند الصاعد  
فهمت ؟؟ المعنى ان لدينا اشياء دعم كثير  :51 51:  
كلها ملتقية في نفس المنطقة  :Regular Smile:  يعني يمكن الاعتماد عليها  
و ايضا لدينا خط مقاومة بالون الاحمر فوق السعر و هو اقرب خط مقاومة 
قلنا الخط الاحمر هو مقاومة اسبوعية  
يعني الان نقدر نقول ان السعر انحصر بين منطقة دعم قوية على شارت الاربع ساعات 
و بين منطقة مقاومة اسبوعية 
احنا كمبتدأين لكي لا نخاطر يمكن ان ننتضر الى ان ينفجر هذا الانحصار خخخ  :Cool:  
و يتم كسر احد من المقاومة او الدعم و ندخل و احنا متطمنين  :Regular Smile:     
ان شاء الله اني قدرت اني اوصل لك طريقة رسم بعض الخطوط و بعض الحركات في الشارت
و ارجو السموحة على التأخير

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:   
نسيت اخبرك ان يجب عليك قرائة الكتب الي في المنتدى
و قرائة الموضوع هذا كامل و جميع المشاركات و قرائة المواضيع التعليمية في المنتدى 
شباب لا احد يفكر اني استاذ او اني خبير ، يمكن في خطأ او خلل في الطريقة الي انا اشرحها 
انا الي اقدمة هو لكي اعطيكم خلفية على التحليل و كل هذا تعلمتة من المنتدى و من الاعضاء الي فيه 
يعني لا احد يعتمد على الشارتات في الدخول على الحسابات الحقيقية 
نحن نحلل و نتعلم من الخطأ 
و ان شاء الله اني قدرت اني اوصل لك الخلفية و الباقي عليكم  
الباقي عليكم = يعني حاول تطبقون هذه الطريقة و قرائة باقي المواضيع و ارفاق الشارت و فتح مواضيع لكي يعلق عليها الخبراء الي في المنتدى 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق و النجاح 
تحياتي لكم  :A012:    :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> الان بعد ان استخرجنا جميع هذه الاشياء و عرفنا مسار الشارت 
> نأتي الان الى التحليل البسيط 
> راح نتكلم عن الشارت   
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي . 
> اكتشفنا ان لدينا منطقة دعم قوية جدا و السبب كما مذكور في الصورة
> عند خط فيو 23.6 نلاحظ ان في نفس هذا المنطقة رسمنا خطوط دعم و مقاومة و رسمنا عليها خطوط الفيوباتشي و ايضا نرى ان يلتقى في نفس المنطتة الترند الصاعد  
> فهمت ؟؟ المعنى ان لدينا اشياء دعم كثير   كلها ملتقية في نفس المنطقة  يعني يمكن الاعتماد عليها

  
كما قلت في الموضوع لو تشاهد اني قلت ان السعر كان عند منطقة دعم قوية 
القاون يقول 
اشتر عند الدعم و بيع عند المقاومة 
جوف كيف ان السعر لم يستطيع كسر هذا الدعم لثمان ساعات تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  على شارت الاربع ساعات
ارتفع السعر الى الان اكثر من +20 نقطة 
هل يوجد اي صعوبة في التحليل ؟؟
لمن قرأ الموضوع من اول مشاركة الى هذه الصفحة و طبق كل ما كان مكتوب ما اعتقد ان راح يكون صعب عليه تحقيق +20 نقطة بأذن الله 
مثل ما قلت لكم المسالة يبغى لها صبر و تطبيق فقط  :Regular Smile:   
ارجو من كل مبتدأ يدخل الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا بمشاركة و ارفاق تجربة
لا تخجل ولا تخاف الواحد يتعلم من الخطأ  
وضعك للشارت يزيد ثقتك بنفسك  :Good:   
تحياتي للجميع  :A012:

----------


## عزيز

:A006:   :A015:   اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اخوي العزيز ( بحرين ) الله يعزك انت واهل البحرين كلهم وكل المسلمين اشكرك الشكر العميق  وادعو الله ان يفك حيرتك زي ما فكيت حيرتي ( من فرج على مسلم كربة فرج الله عليه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ) والله في الحقيقة ما ادري ويش اقول والله اخجلتني انا ترى اتابعك من فترة واتفائل فيك وارتاح لشرحك  ولا انكر اني استفدت منك الكثير الكثير ........... إلخ والشكر لك وللمنتدى ولي مواضيع ما شفت ردك علي فيها ............ ما علينا اللي فات مات المهم اني الحين عرفت اصيدك المهم / بالنسبة لردك علي سوف ادرسه تمام واطبقة حرفيا واشوف ايش النتائج وازودك بهذه النتائج مدعمة بالشارتات ولو التبس علي شئ في هذا الرد برجعلك والله يوسع صدرك علي  والله يعينك علي و على كل المسلمين  ترى اسئلتي كثيرة وماني لاقي لها ردود  ارجوك اتحملني   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اخوي العزيز ( بحرين ) الله يعزك انت واهل البحرين كلهم وكل المسلمين اشكرك الشكر العميق  وادعو الله ان يفك حيرتك زي ما فكيت حيرتي ( من فرج على مسلم كربة فرج الله عليه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ) والله في الحقيقة ما ادري ويش اقول والله اخجلتني انا ترى اتابعك من فترة واتفائل فيك وارتاح لشرحك  ولا انكر اني استفدت منك الكثير الكثير ........... إلخ والشكر لك وللمنتدى ولي مواضيع ما شفت ردك علي فيها ............ ما علينا اللي فات مات المهم اني الحين عرفت اصيدك المهم / بالنسبة لردك علي سوف ادرسه تمام واطبقة حرفيا واشوف ايش النتائج وازودك بهذه النتائج مدعمة بالشارتات ولو التبس علي شئ في هذا الرد برجعلك والله يوسع صدرك علي  والله يعينك علي و على كل المسلمين  ترى اسئلتي كثيرة وماني لاقي لها ردود  ارجوك اتحملني

 
يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي 
ولا ما يحتاج شكر ياخوك
انا اتعلم منكم والله اخلي التحليلات و اتعلم منها و احاول اني اوصل لكم الي اتعلمة
الله يوفقك يارب و لا تخجل بالسوال
المنتدى والله شغال و الاعضاء موجودين محد بتركك
و انا ان شاء الله اي سوال بحاول اني ارد عليك في اسرع وقت
و الفترة الي بتجي راح اتأخر يمكن في الرد عندي شوي اشغال  :Regular Smile:  اسبوعين و انا مخلصها 
بحاول ادخل المنتدى كل يوم اجوفكم
تحياتتي لك و بالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:     :A015:  
كيف حالكم ان شاء الله بخير
ان شاء الله الكل مرتاح و ربحان 
حتى الربح بالديمو بعد ترا يسمونة ربح  :Good:  << للمبتدئين
الصراحة مافي احلى من الديمو  
المهم 
يا اخ عزيز و باقي الاعضاء الي يقرون الموضوع
راح احاول اوضح بعض الشغلات البسيطة و المهمة جدا جدا للمبتدئين  
و راح اشتغل على نفس الشارت الي ارفقتة امس  :Regular Smile:  لليورو 
راخ اخلي شارتين و ارجو منكم ان تجوفو الفرق او الي صاير فيهم 
من حيث الدعم و المقاومة 
يعني جوفو الاسعار كيف تمشي مع الخطوط الي طلعناها و كيق تمشي في حال كسرها 
اول شي دقق في الصورتين و راح اعلق ان شاء الله 
الشارت السابق (الاول)    
الشارت الحالي ( الثاني )    
لاحظو شباب ان احنا طلعنا خطوط دعم و مقاومة في المشاركات السابقة 
تكون حركة السعر غالبا بين الدعم و المقاومة 
كما نلاحظ في الصورة الثانية
يعني السعر يتحرك فوق و تحت صح ؟ السعر يوصل لخط الدعم في الاسفل و بعدها يرتفع 
يرتفع الى وين ؟؟ 
يرتفع الى اقرب خط مقاومة 
و بعدها ينزل صح بس ينزل الى وين ؟
ينزل الى اقرب خط دعم في الاسفل 
هكذا تكون حركة الازواج غالبا 
لكـــن في حالات استثنائية  :Regular Smile: 
اذا ارتفع السعر ووصل الى خط مقاومة و تم كسرها ، مالذي سوف يحدث و الى وين يروح ؟؟ 
الجواب : اذا تم كسر خط مقاومة يصبح خط المقاومة الى خط دعم لان السعر سوف يكون فوقة صح 
إذاً اذا كسر خط المقاومة صار دعم ، يعني بيرتفع من الاسفل الى اقرب خط مقاومة ثانية بعد الكسر صح  :Regular Smile:  
كما تشاهدون في الشارت المرفق الثاني 
الشارت الثاني : كان لدينا خط مقاومة باللون الاحمر ( مقاومة لان الخط فوق السعر) و جفنا كيف ان السعر يوصل لة و ينزل الى منطقة الدعم الا هي الترند الصاعد ويرتفع بعدها الى الاعلى لخط المقاومة 
وبعدها صارت الحالة الاستثنائية الي تحدثا عنها
تم كسر المقاومة التي في الشارت الثاني باللون الاحمر ، إذا انقلبت من مقاومة الى دعم صح
و جوفو شنو الي صار بعدها
قام السعر يرتفع من الدعم الجديد الى اقرب خط مقاومة و هو باللون الاخضر و ينزل الى الدعم الجديد و يروح يرتفع الى المقاومة التي باللون الاخضر و يرجع مرة ثانية لمنطقة الدعم باللون الاحمر في الاسفل 
وضحت الصورة ؟؟
الملخص هو  1- ان السعر يمشي على بين خطوط الدعم و المقاومة
2- ان في حال كسر الدعم او المقاومة ينقلب دعم الى مقاومة و المقاومة الى دعم 
3- في حال كسر الدعم او المقاومة يتجه السعر الى اقرب خط دعم او مقاومة قريبة منه  
هذا مثال بسيط على كيفية حركة الاسعار في حال وجودة خطوط دعم و مقاومة   
الصورة هذه تبين فوائد الدعم و المقاومة او كيفية حركة السعر فيها
كما خبرتكم في الشارت السابق ان السعر في حاول وصلة لمنقطة الدعم يرتفع 
و اذا وصل لمنطقة المقاومة ينزل
الا في الحالات الاستثائية ( الكسر ) يعكسر السالفة و يواصل الى الخط التالي  
راح اشرح لكم في المشاركة الثانية متى ينزل و متى تصير الحالة الاستثناية 
يعني هذه الصورة فقط للتوضيح
راح ادخل شوي في العميق  :Cool:   
هذه فقط حق تاخذون خلفية و ان شاء الله ارجع لكم
و اكرر حق الي ما فهم 
تحياتي

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:    :A015:  
قبل لا ادخل في العميق بعد حبيت نسيت حبيت اوضح لكم شغلى بعد على السريع 
الموضوع عن الترند 
الكل يعرف يرسم ترند
و الكل يدري ان في نوعين من الترند
صاعد و نازل 
الترند مثل خط المقاومة و الدعم بس مائل 
هذا تفسيري خخخ حق توضح الفكرة 
يعني كلامنا في المشاركة السابقة في حال الكسر يمشي ايضا على الترند  
راح ابدأ   
جوفو الصورة شباب
عندنا ترند صاعد
السعر يمشي فوق الترند ، إذا في خط مائل تحتة يعني ترند صاعد و الخط يعتبر دعم صح ؟
يعني كل ما يوصل لة السعر يرتفع عنة و يروح و يرجع لة و يرتفع عنة
هذا الي ابيكم تلاحظونة بس في هالصورة 
نروح حق الترند النازل ( الهابط )   
لدينا في الصورة الثانية 
ترند هابط او نازل ، نلاحظ ان السعر تحت خط الترند ، اذا نقدر نقول ان خط الترند صار مقاومة لان يرتفع السعر الى الترند و ينزل عنة
 عكس الترند الصاعد 
و منفس طريقة خطوط الدعم و المقاومة و راح اوضح لكم الي ابي اوصلة ان شاء الله الان   
انزين عندي سؤال 
مالذي يحدث للترند في حال الكسر ؟ 
راح اخلي لكم صور و امثلة فقط فقط للتوضيح و اخذ خلفية  :Regular Smile:  
الترند الصاعد المكسور  :Regular Smile:    
هذا مثال فقط للتوضيح
لاحظو الصورة 
عندنا ترند صاعد السعر يمشي عليه مثل ما قلت و يعتبر دعم ...الخ
عندنا كسر الترند صار السعر تحت الترند الصاعد 
يعني الخط يصبح مقاومة كما تلاحظون 
هذا الي ابيكم بس تعرفونة  :Regular Smile:  الى ان ادخل في العميق  
مثال اخر على الترند النازل المكسور   
كما تشاهدون لدينا ترند نازل 
و عكس الصاعد يعني
عندنا خط الترند السعر كان تحتة يعني الخط مقاومة
و انكسر و صار السعر فوقة و يرجع لة لفترة و يصير دعم  :Regular Smile:   
هذا مثال على الشارت حق توضح الفكرة    
لا تعليق  :Regular Smile:     
الخلاصة :
1- الترند في حالات نقدر نقول انه مثل خطوط الدعم و المقاومة كما ذكرت 
2- في حال كسر الترند الهابط يصبح الترند لفترة معينة دعم من الاعلى  :Regular Smile: 
3- العكس صحيح للترند الصاعد . 
هذه المشاركة مرتبطة بالمشاركة الي قبلها  :Regular Smile:   
المشاركتين فقط لأخذ خلفية فقط 
لان راح اخلي مشاركة مثل ما قلت ادخل في العميق 
يالله بالتوفيق لكم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

عدناااااااااااا 
شباب بعد قرائة المشاركتين كاملا و فهم السالفة 
ارجو منكم قرائة هذا الرابط 
هذا الي راح اتكم عنة ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t143.html 
V
V
v متى نقول ان الترند او الدعم و المقاومة تم كسرهما 
المطلوب منكم الي يدخل و يوصل الى هالمرحلة من الموضوع
ان يفتح الشارت و يحاول يطبق الي شرحتة
و يجوف على الطبيعة يعني
يطلع خطوط المقاومة و الدعم و الترند
و يجوفهم في حال الكسر او في حال وصل السعر لهم و يرتد الى الخط الاخر و و و الخ  
يالله اتمنى لكم التوفيق
تحياتي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:A006:   
كيف حالكم شباب  :Regular Smile: 
ما شاء الله شكلة المنتدى كلة خبراء اجوف مشاركين في الموضوع
ان شاء الله مافي مبتدأين
ههههههه 
المهم هذا مثال على الي شرحتة 
على شارت اليورو دولار
للترند المكسور  :Regular Smile:  و كيفية تحول الدعم لمقاومة و و و و الصور في المرفقات
تحياتي

----------


## الــفــارس

يعطيك العافيه اخوى البحرينى على مجهودك الطيب

----------


## BahraiN

> يعطيك العافيه اخوى البحرينى على مجهودك الطيب

 الله يعافيك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

> ثانياً: بالنسبة لنظرية الرأس والكتفين أرى إنها تشكلت في شارت الويكلي (بس ماني متأكد إذا بيعتمد عليها أم لا) وهل من الممكن إنه يكون في مجال للإرتفاع ومن ثم الإنخفاظ لتعود وتشكل الكتف الأيسر... أم أنه لا يؤخذ بها في تحليل الفوركس... في المرفقات يوجد شارت يوضح ذلك..

  :A006:   :A015:  
الأخ الأستاذ بحرين في مشاركة سابقة تكلمت عن النماذج وأنه تشكل لنا الكتف الأيمن والرأس وبقي الكتف الأيسر.
كنت قد وضحتها في الشارت ورسمت خط مقاومة وكنت أتوقع إنه السعر لن يرتفع وأنه سوف يعود ليشكل لنا الكتف الأيسر... وفعلاً أغلق اليوم بنزول وأعطى شمعة حمراء على الشارت الأسبوعي.
وتكون لدينا ترند هابط.. 
الأدوات:
1- خطوط موفينج أفريج SMA10, SMA5
2- موفينج أفريج SMA150
3- خطوط فايبوناتشي
4- ترند هابط 
التحليل:
نحن الآن عند خط فيبو 23.6 وتم إختراقها بشمعة حمراء (إذا كسر خط فيبو أو ترند بشمعة زرقاء تلتها شمعة حمراء كما في الشارت هل من الممكن أن نعتبر هذا كسر وأن السعر سوف يرتفع أم لا؟)، وتقاطع خط SMA5 مع SMA10 لفوق. وتقاطع خط الماكد مع مؤشره للأعلى. أعتقد إن السعر سوف يرتفع ليلامس خط فيبو 38.2 أو الترند المائل ثم يعود للهبوط(مع ملاحظة أنه سوف يبدأ بنزول أو نقدر نقول تذبذب وذلك لأن مؤشر Stoch يقع على خط مقاومة) 
وأعتقد إن السعر يستمر مع الترند في نزول ليكون لدينا سمعة حمراء في الشارت الأسبوعي ويكون لدينا الكتف الأيسر. 
أرجوا منك التأكد من التحليل.. و بالنسبة لخطوط الفيبو أنا رسمتها من يوم 15 مايو أي قبل أربع أيام هل هذا الوقت كافي.. أم لا 
وإذا كان لدي أخطاء في أي شيء ذكرته أرجوا التنبيه عليه 
آسف إذا طولت عليكم 
يعطيك العافية أخ بحرين ومشكور على ما تقدمه من أجل أخوانك.. 
ملاحظة (الشارت الأسبوعي شارت قديم للأسبوع الماضي)

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ الأستاذ بحرين في مشاركة سابقة تكلمت عن النماذج وأنه تشكل لنا الكتف الأيمن والرأس وبقي الكتف الأيسر.
> كنت قد وضحتها في الشارت ورسمت خط مقاومة وكنت أتوقع إنه السعر لن يرتفع وأنه سوف يعود ليشكل لنا الكتف الأيسر... وفعلاً أغلق اليوم بنزول وأعطى شمعة حمراء على الشارت الأسبوعي.
> وتكون لدينا ترند هابط.. 
> الأدوات:
> 1- خطوط موفينج أفريج SMA10, SMA5
> 2- موفينج أفريج SMA150
> 3- خطوط فايبوناتشي
> 4- ترند هابط 
> التحليل:
> ...

   
راجع لك ان شاء الله اسمح لي على الاطالة 
بس راح اكمل دراستي و ارد عليك  :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق لك

----------


## BahraiN

:015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  ما شاء الله عليك والله انك فنان و خبير و محلل و ملاحظ كل شي  :Regular Smile: كلامك سليم و صحيح بالنسبة لتوقعك للصعود انا معك في هالشيراح اخلي لك تحليلي و اشرح لك الي صاير و طلع تحليلي مثل تحليلك و مثل كلامك 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمهذا هو شارت الساعة بعد الاغلاقاغلاق شمعة اليوم فوق خط دعم هذا يعطينا ان السعر بأذن الله سوف يرتفعو مثل ما قلت انت عندنا تقاطع في متوسطي الـ 5 و العشرة يدل على الصعود بأذن اللهو ايضا عندنا تقاطه في مؤشر الماكد فوق خط الـ 0هذا هي الادلة التي تخبرنا بالصعودالان نأتي الى التحليل و الهدف المتوقع ان شاء اللهكما نلاحظ في الشارت ان السعر محترم جدا لخطوط المقاومة و الدعم و ايضا فيوباتشي و الترند  :Regular Smile: و نرى في البداية عند حرف الـ A وصول السعر لمنطقة مقاومة قوية و نزولة الى منطقة الدعم القوية ايضا و هي منقطة Bبعدها انطلق من نقطة B التي تعتبر منطقة دعم قوية الى الترند الهابط في نقطة C و عندها رجع الى مستوا D و الذي يعتبر ايضا منطقة دعم و نرى كيف ارتفع عنه السعر الى الترند مكون لنا ترند ذو ثلاث قمم و قوي و محترم عند نطقة Eبعدها نزل من الترند القوي و المحترم الى ان وصل ايضا الى منطقة الدعم التي وصل لها حرف D سابقا و ارفتع عنها و كسر المقاومات و خطوط الفيو متجهاً للأعلى و جميع الاشارات تعطي تأكيد للصعود إذا هل نتوقع ان نقطة F سوف تفعل ما فعلتة نقطة D ؟؟؟اذا نعم فسوف يذهب السعر الى الترند القوية النقطة المتوقع ان يصل لها هي عند حرف G و تلك المنطقة قوية حيث انها تصادف الترند الهابط القوي المحترم و خط فيو خمسين و ايضا نرى متوسط الـ 150 ازاحة 30 كيف مرتبط في نفس المنطقة  :Regular Smile: هذا في الشارت ، نأتي الان لمؤشر الـ RSI و نرى كيف ان العملية تكررت مرتين و هل نقول ان الثالثة سوف تكون معاهم ؟؟ انضرو الي القنوات ، مؤشر الـ RSI يصل تقريبا لى مستوايات 30 و يكرر نفس العملية كررها مرتين و في الرقم 3 وصل لنفس المستوى و ارتفع و هل سوف يكون لنا قناه ثاعدة مثل رقم 1 و 2  :Regular Smile: هذا فقط بأستخدام مؤشرين و اعتقد ان في باقي المؤشرات سوف تعطينا نفس الكلام و الصعود بأذن اللهتحياتي للجميعو اسمح لي يا اخي بو خالد على الاطالة راح اذهب اكمل دراستي و ارجع لك ان شاء اللهتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## BahraiN

ارجو منك الدخول على هالرابط اخي ابو عبدالله لكي نجوف رأي الخبراء  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t13555.html  :Good:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور أخ بحرين على المجاملة اللطيفة والله إنت الفنان والخبير مو أنا
وشاكر لك إهتمامك وردك علي رغم دراستك.... والله يوفقك وينجحك وييسر عليك كل صعب.

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور أخ بحرين على المجاملة اللطيفة والله إنت الفنان والخبير مو أنا
> وشاكر لك إهتمامك وردك علي رغم دراستك.... والله يوفقك وينجحك وييسر عليك كل صعب.

 ما بيننا شكر يا اخي :Regular Smile:  ما قمت الا بالواجب 
و ما جاملتك يوم قلت لك فنان بالعكس انت فنان و ما شاء الله عليك نضرتك للشارت حلوة و لك مستقبل ان شاء الله
واصل على هالتحليلات و راح ترتاح   :Good:  
تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق يارب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

عندي طلب بسيط إذا ممكن... لا حظت في أحد المشاركات مؤشر الماكد يحتوي على الهيستو (وهي الخطوط العمودية في مؤشر الماكد) هل من الممكن الحصول على خطين للماكد مع الهيستو ولا لا؟ إذا كان عندك ماكد بالشكل السابق أرجوك لاتبخل علي (هههههه ماهي من عوايدك بس أمزح) .... مع خالص شكري وتقديري....

----------


## BahraiN

> عندي طلب بسيط إذا ممكن... لا حظت في أحد المشاركات مؤشر الماكد يحتوي على الهيستو (وهي الخطوط العمودية في مؤشر الماكد) هل من الممكن الحصول على خطين للماكد مع الهيستو ولا لا؟ إذا كان عندك ماكد بالشكل السابق أرجوك لاتبخل علي (هههههه ماهي من عوايدك بس أمزح) .... مع خالص شكري وتقديري....

 من عيوني  :Regular Smile:  
تفضل هذا المؤشر في المرفقات 
و ههذ طريقة وضع المؤشر في البرنامج و تشغيلة  :Regular Smile:  *https://forum.arabictrader.com/t9494.html*  
تحياتي لك

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

يعطيك العافية

----------


## BahraiN

> يعطيك العافية

 و يعافيك يارب
لا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك و ابداعاتك  :Regular Smile: 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:    :A015:  
حبيت اليوم أضع تحليل لزوج USD/JPU وأتمنى التعليق عليه  الأدوات المستخدمة:
1- شارت أربع ساعات
2- خط موفينج أفرج EMA 150
3- خطوط موفينج أفرج SMA 5 ,SMA 10
4- ترند صاعد
5- خطوط فايبوناتشي
6- مؤشر RSI  التحليل:
أولاً: نلاحظ في الشارت وجود ترند صاعد مرتكز على 5 شموع وتقاطع خط SMA5 مع خط SMA10 للأعلى... نلاحظ في الشارت أنه تم كسر خط فيبو 23.6.... كما نلاحظ أيضاً وجود خط EMA150 على خط فيبو 38.2 مما يكون لدينا خط مقاومة قوي 
ثانياً: وجود ترند صاعد قوي على مؤشر RSI مكون من أربع قمم 
أتوقع السعر سوف يرتفع للأسباب السابقة وسوف يخترق الترند الصاعد إلى أن يصل إلى خط فيبو 38.2 وسوف يقاوم عنده السعر لوجود خط EMA150 على خط الفيبو 
(في المرفقات أسفل الشارت الحالي والشارت المتوقع)

----------


## BahraiN

> حبيت اليوم أضع تحليل لزوج USD/JPU وأتمنى التعليق عليهالأدوات المستخدمة:1- شارت أربع ساعات2- خط موفينج أفرج EMA 1503- خطوط موفينج أفرج SMA 5 ,SMA 104- ترند صاعد5- خطوط فايبوناتشي6- مؤشر RSIالتحليل:أولاً: نلاحظ في الشارت وجود ترند صاعد مرتكز على 5 شموع وتقاطع خط SMA5 مع خط SMA10 للأعلى... نلاحظ في الشارت أنه تم كسر خط فيبو 23.6.... كما نلاحظ أيضاً وجود خط EMA150 على خط فيبو 38.2 مما يكون لدينا خط مقاومة قويثانياً: وجود ترند صاعد قوي على مؤشر RSI مكون من أربع قممأتوقع السعر سوف يرتفع للأسباب السابقة وسوف يخترق الترند الصاعد إلى أن يصل إلى خط فيبو 38.2 وسوف يقاوم عنده السعر لوجود خط EMA150 على خط الفيبو    
> (في المرفقات أسفل الشارت الحالي والشارت المتوقع)

   :015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  ما شاء الله عليك و ربي انك فنان تحليل اكثر من رائع 
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .انضر للشارت الي انا راسمةلدينا ترند هابط في نفس منطقة خط المقاومة القوي فوق السعر تقريباايضا لدينا ترند نازل لدينا دعم عند خط فيو 23 تأكيد الدعم هو ان لدينا مقاومة في مؤشر الـ RSI باللون الاصفر تحول الى مقاومةهذا الخط الاصفر في مستوى خط 50 في المؤشرو تم كسر خط 50 من الاسفل متجه للأعلىالتحليل في حال الصعود انا معك لا تنسى ان هذا الزوج تقريبا عكس زوج اليورو دولارو لكن تحليلنا على زوج اليورو دولار كان على شارت الساعة هذا على الاربع ساعاتاعتقد انه سوف يواجه صعوبة في الوصولة لمستوى فيو 38 كما تلاحظ في الرسم  :Regular Smile: و في حال ارتفاع اليور دولار سوف ينزل و يكسر خط في 23 كما في الصورةتحياتي لك و للأمام يارببالتوفيق يا محللنا  :Good:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور على كلامك الحلو
والله يوفقك ويرزقك

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور على كلامك الحلو
> والله يوفقك ويرزقك

 خلاص راح اخليك مشرف على الموضوع و تعطي دروس و تعلم المبتدئين  :Cool:  
تحليلاتك الصراحة ممتازة و رائعة حاول ان تقتح مواضيع و تخليها في قسم العملات و تخلي تحليلك لكي يعلقو عليها الكبار  :Good:  
انت كبير و لازم تشارك مع الكبار
ترا انت مو مبتدأ يا فنان 
اتمنى لك التوفيق يارب و لجميع الاعضاء 
تحياتي

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

مشكور على ردك الجميل
أما بالنسبة لإشرافي على الموضوع وإعطاء دروس فهذا شرف كبير لي بأني أشرف على مواضيع الخبراء الكبار أمثالك...
وبالنسبة لفتح مواضيع فأنا فكرت في الموضوع هذا لكن أحاول أخليها بعد الإختبارات 
شكراً لك على دعم أخوانك المبتدئين وزرع الثقة في نفوسهم... جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## BahraiN

> مشكور على ردك الجميل
> أما بالنسبة لإشرافي على الموضوع وإعطاء دروس فهذا شرف كبير لي بأني أشرف على مواضيع الخبراء الكبار أمثالك...
> وبالنسبة لفتح مواضيع فأنا فكرت في الموضوع هذا لكن أحاول أخليها بعد الإختبارات 
> شكراً لك على دعم أخوانك المبتدئين وزرع الثقة في نفوسهم... جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

 هلا بيك اخي اذا حبيت تشارك و تعطي دروس والله افا عليك حياك 
مو شرط دروس جديدة حتى لو قديمة بس بطريقتك 
يمكن طريقتي تكون صعبة او مو مفهومة عند البعض
خل طريقتك و حاول توصل المعلومة لمبتدئين
يعني حاول تعلم المبتدئ بالاشياء الي تعرفها بطريقتك
تسوي لك مشاركة و تشرح طريقة لشي او لأداة او لأي شي 
و ياريت انا كل الاعضاء يحاولون ان يعلمون غيرهم اي شي يعرفونة
او يفتحو مواضيع للمبتداين او للأعضاء
يعني كل واحد يعرف اي شي مفيد ينشرة
بطريقتة او بأي طريقة 
على العموم الموضوع مفتوح للجميع
و اتمنى من الجميع و المشاركة و التوفيق يارب
تحياتي

----------


## fxesary

:A006:     :A015:  
الأخ بحرينى ... بعد التحية 
هذه محاولة لتحليل الدولار / ين 
على شارت الديلى تم كسر الترند الهابد والسعر حاول اختراق 23.6 فايبوناتشى وأغلق تحته 
على شارت الأربع ساعات تم كسر الترند الهابط  وكسر متوسط 40 والسعر الآن محصور بين 23.6 و 38.2فايبوناتشى وأغلق أسفل مقاومة قوية  ويعطى ستوكاستك تشبع شراء 
على شارت الساعة تكون ترند صاعد وأغلق أسفل المقاومة الماكد يعطى نزول فالمتوقع أن يهبط السعر إلى الترند ... ثم ننتظر هل يرتد إلى أعلى أم يكسر الترند إلى أسفل  
هذا تحليلى البسيط ... فما رأيك   :A012:

----------


## majed salem

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
أرجو التصحيح .

----------


## majed salem

شارت الاسبوعي

----------


## BahraiN

> الأخ بحرينى ... بعد التحية 
> هذه محاولة لتحليل الدولار / ين 
> على شارت الديلى تم كسر الترند الهابد والسعر حاول اختراق 23.6 فايبوناتشى وأغلق تحته 
> على شارت الأربع ساعات تم كسر الترند الهابط وكسر متوسط 40 والسعر الآن محصور بين 23.6 و 38.2فايبوناتشى وأغلق أسفل مقاومة قوية ويعطى ستوكاستك تشبع شراء 
> على شارت الساعة تكون ترند صاعد وأغلق أسفل المقاومة الماكد يعطى نزول فالمتوقع أن يهبط السعر إلى الترند ... ثم ننتظر هل يرتد إلى أعلى أم يكسر الترند إلى أسفل 
> هذا تحليلى البسيط ... فما رأيك

     

> على شارت الديلى تم كسر الترند الهابد والسعر حاول اختراق 23.6 فايبوناتشى وأغلق تحته    بالنسبة لشارت الايومي عندك خطأ بسيط في طريقة رسم الترند على مؤشر الـRSI عندك الترند مائل  كثيرا و يجب ان يرتكز على اكبر عدد من الشموع     لاحظ لدينا خطين مقاومة مختارها من الاسبوعي و اليوم  خل بالك منهم   طريقة رسمك للفيوباتشي صحيحة  يعني شغلك صح و واصل على هالطريق تحياتي لك

      

> على شارت الأربع ساعات تم كسر الترند الهابط وكسر متوسط 40 والسعر الآن محصور بين 23.6 و 38.2فايبوناتشى وأغلق أسفل مقاومة قوية ويعطى ستوكاستك تشبع شراء   كلام سليم تم كسر الترند هذا في السابق  و سمك للفيوباتشي صحيح و خط المتوسط تمام و كلو تمام بس خل في بالك ان لسعر الان تحت خط مقاومة و ترند جديد انت يمكن ما لاحظتة الترند انضر للشارت و راح تجوف الترند الهاط  و الهدف المتوقع كما في المشاركة السابقة للأخ ابو خالد    هذا هو الشارت المرفق و تحليل و يعني انت كلامك سليم و كل شي عندك صحيح بس غفلت عن الترند يعني ما شاء الله عليك فنان  ارجع للصفحة السابقة و راح تجوف تحليلي و تحليل الستاذ ابو خالد  للأمام يارب

      

> على شارت الساعة تكون ترند صاعد وأغلق أسفل المقاومة الماكد يعطى نزول فالمتوقع أن يهبط السعر إلى الترند ... ثم ننتظر هل يرتد إلى أعلى أم يكسر الترند إلى أسفل 
> هذا تحليلى البسيط ... فما رأيك    نعم كلامك صحح لدينا ترند نازل و مقاومة في الاعلى ؟ إذا مالذي سوف نتوقعة ان السعر سوف ينزل للترند و بعدها للمقاومة و في حال الكسر يعني فرصة دخول قوية

  
ارجو اني قدرت ان اجيب على اسالتك
و اسمح لي على عدم التنضيم و الشرح الغير الوافي لان ما اقدر اطول كثير في المنتدى  :Regular Smile: 
تحياتي لكم و بالتوفيق لك يارب للأمام  :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> أرجو التصحيح .

 هو في شي غلط حق اصححة ؟؟
كلام سليم 100% و الارتفاع ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:    :A012:

----------


## majed salem

بارك الله فيك وأشكرك على تشجيعك .

----------


## BahraiN

> بارك الله فيك وأشكرك على تشجيعك .

 يا هلا فيك و ان شاء الله نجوف تحليلات اكثر و اكثر   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

:015:   :015:   :015:   :015:  
الف مبروك يا محللنا ابو خالد 
وصل السعر للهدف المتوقع و هو خط فيو 38  
الشارت السابق المتوقع          
الشارت الان  :Regular Smile:    
الف مبروك يا محللنا 
احنا بـأنتضار تحليلاتك و توقعاتك  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

الله يبارك فيك 
كلها بركاتك أستاذي بحرين 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## شارتي

مرحبا اخواني اعضاء منتدى المتداول العربي اضع شارتي واتمنى التعليق عليه ووضع اشارة الدخول والخروج والستوب لوز

----------


## BahraiN

> مرحبا اخواني اعضاء منتدى المتداول العربي اضع شارتي واتمنى التعليق عليه ووضع اشارة الدخول والخروج والستوب لوز

 يا هلا و مرحبا فيك اخي شارتي في المنتدى 
بالنسبة لشارتك اعتقد ان هو شارت لسهم و ليس للعملات  :EEK!:  
انا عمري ما جربت الاسهم خخخ 
بس اعتقد ان مافي فرق كبير في التحليل 
و مثل ما نت مبين لنا ان التداول او الفوليوم كبير و هذا دليل ان في ارتفاع ان شاء الله
هذا بحكم العملات طبعا و مادري اذا عن الاسهم 
يعني ما اقدر احدد لك الهدفو الستوب اخاف اخربط لك السالفة
و الشارت الي عندك شهري يعني صعبة علي  
يمكن اذا تروح لقسم الاسهم الامريكية راح تحصل المساعدة  :Regular Smile:  
تحياتي لك و اسمح لي   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

كما توقعنا وصل السعر الى النقطة Gالشارت المتوقع
تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .لشارت الحالي في المرفقات :Regular Smile: تحياتي

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

> كما توقعنا وصل السعر الى النقطة G   
> الشارت المتوقع 
> تم تصغـير الصورة تلقـائيـا ، اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطـبيعي .

  :A006:    :A015:   
كما توقعنا أخ بحرين بأنه السعر سوف يصل للترند الهابط... ولكن توقعنا إنه سوف يرتد للأسفل عند ملامسته لخط الترند الهابط ولن يستطيع خرقه لأن الترند قوي نوعاً ما... 
...أتساءل ما السبب...
عندما نظرت إلى مؤشر الماكد وجدت إنه تكون فيه قاعين الثاني أعلى من الأول أعتقد إنه سبب جيد ليرتفع السعر بهذا الشكل... 
(أرجوا التعليق) 
(الشارت في المرفقات) 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

آسف نسيت الشارت   :75 75:   :75 75:   :75 75:

----------


## BahraiN

> كما توقعنا أخ بحرين بأنه السعر سوف يصل للترند الهابط... ولكن توقعنا إنه سوف يرتد للأسفل عند ملامسته لخط الترند الهابط ولن يستطيع خرقه لأن الترند قوي نوعاً ما... 
> ...أتساءل ما السبب...
> عندما نظرت إلى مؤشر الماكد وجدت إنه تكون فيه قاعين الثاني أعلى من الأول أعتقد إنه سبب جيد ليرتفع السعر بهذا الشكل... 
> (أرجوا التعليق) 
> (الشارت في المرفقات)  
> تقبلوا تحياتي

   
هلا بيك اخي ابو خالد
بالنسبة لسؤال قلت لي انك تبي تعرف ليش اترتفع هذا الارتفاع 
و ليش كسر الترند 
كما نلاحظ في الكثير من الاسباب الي دعت الزوج يرتفع و يكسر الترند  
انضر للصورة في المرفقات
مؤشر الماكد ارتفع للأعلى و راح في مستوى فوق خط الصفر هذا دليل على الارتفاع  :Regular Smile: 
افتتاح الشمعة فوق متوسط 200 و الماكد كان طالع للاعلى و كسر خط الصفر
هذا دليل على الارتفاع الشديد كما نلاحظ  
ايضا نرى في مؤشر الـ  RSI كما كنا نعرف كان يمشي في قناه ثاعدة 
ورئينا كيف وصل لمستويات جديدة و مرتفعة تقريبا  
اعتقد هذه هي الامور التي دعت الزوج كسر الترند او الهدف المتوقع
لكن بحمد الله وصل السعر للهدف  :Regular Smile:  و يجب علينا عدم الطمع و اغلاق الصفقة و الدخول بيع P:  
و ان شاء الله راح نحاول نخلي طريقة حق مثل هذه الحالات ولا يهمك  :Good:   
اتمنى لك التوفيق و تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبـد القـادر

شكرا جزاك الله خير

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   أهلا بك أخي بحرين و الاخوة الكرام منورين المواضيع بارك الله فيكم..  أتمنى منكم اخواني رأيكم و توقعاتكم بخصوص اليورو/ين حيث أعتقد و الله أعلم أنه في صعود حيث حسب شارت الأربع ساعات المرفق كل المؤشرات تبين ذلك و خصوصا أنه أغلقت شمعة ثانية فوق خط الفايبو 61.8 و يبقى العائق هو المقاومة الشديدة 143.24 و الترند الهابط القوي ذو القمم الثلاث..  في انتظار تعليقاتكم و نصائحكم و شكرا..

----------


## داي ترايدر

:A015:   الحمد لله +35 نقطة ربح ووصل السعر الى نقطة الترند الهابط و لم يكسره و ارتد منه نزولا بحول الله الى مستوى الدعم 143.24 من جديد و من هذه النقطة يكون ان شاء الله الدخول لونج و الهدف هو نقطة المقاومة 143.50 و بعدها نراقب الوضع ما سيحدث اما الارتداد أو ربما كسر الترند و الله أعلم..

----------


## majed salem

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                           
الأخ/ بحريني 
الدخول بعد انتظار أخبار على الاسترلني وافتتاح شمعة 4 ساعات فوق القناة والمتوسط . 
أرجو اعطائي ريك .

----------


## BahraiN

:A015:    
كيف حالكم شباب ان شاء الله مرتاحين
و اسمحو لي على الاطالة يا اخ داي و الاخ ماجد و جميع الاعضاء الي في الموضوع على عدم مقدرتي متابعة المضوع خلال الايام القادمة فقط لفترة قصرة و ان شاؤ الله راجع لكم
بحوال ادخل في اقرب وقت و اي فرصةا حصلها
و اتمنى من اي عضو يدخل الموضوع يشاهد سوال و يحاول االاجابة عليه لفيد المبتدأين  
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
و تحياتي  :Regular Smile:   :A012:

----------


## أبو خالد 2005

:A006:   :A015:   
كيف حال الشباب إن شاء الله بخير  
سوف أضع تحليل لزوج EUR/USD 
الأدوات المستخدمة:
1- شارت ساعة
2- خطوط فيبوناتشي
3- خطوط الموفينج أفريج SMA5 , SMA10 , EMA150
4- خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وخطوط الميل
5- مؤشر MACD , RSI 
التحليل: 
السعر الآن محصور بين خط فيبو 23,6 و 38,2
وهو محصور بين ترند هابط  بخمس قمم  وترند صاعد  بثلاث قيعان (باللون الأزرق)
وجود خط EMA150 (وهو باللون الأسود) على خط فيبو 38.2 مما يشكل نقطة مقاومة قوية وفي حال كسرها سوف يتجه السعر إلى الترند الهابط وخط فيبو 61.8
وجود نقطة مقاومة عند 1.2774 (باللون الأحمر) وتم كسرها
وجود ترند صاعد على مؤشر RSI  
نلاحظ تقاطع خط SMA5 مع SMA10 للأعلى وكذلك خط الماكد 
أتوقع إن السعر سوف يرتفع   ليصل إلى خط فيبو 61.8 عند الترند الهابط 
(الشارت في المرفقات)
آسف إذا طولت عليكم 
وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## Speedy

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## ريحانة البحر

سجلـــــــــــــــني من المتابعين 
ومشكووووووووووووور على التوضيح

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

سلام عليكم اخواني راح احط ها الشارت وياريت تصلحو لي اخطائي في التحليل اللي راح احطو  بسم الله نبدأ  الشارت نيوزلندي دولار 4 ساعات  1- ترند صاعد  2- وجود تشبع بيع على الاستوكاستك 3- مقاومة على القوة النسبية  ممكن نقول ان السعر يستهدف منطقة خط فابيو 23.6 ؟؟؟  تراني لسه مبتدأ وباحاول اتعلم

----------


## BahraiN

> سلام عليكم اخواني    راح احط ها الشارت وياريت تصلحو لي اخطائي في التحليل اللي راح احطو  بسم الله نبدأ  الشارت نيوزلندي دولار 4 ساعات  1- ترند صاعد  2- وجود تشبع بيع على الاستوكاستك 3- مقاومة على القوة النسبية  ممكن نقول ان السعر يستهدف منطقة خط فابيو 23.6 ؟؟؟  تراني لسه مبتدأ وباحاول اتعلم

     :015:   :015:   :015:  
تحليل سليم 
و بالتوفيق لك   :Good:     

> تراني لسه مبتدأ وباحاول اتعلم

 كل هذا و تقول مبتدأ  
اجل لو صرت محترف ايش بتسوي  :47 47:

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اخى الدكتور / محمود
ارى انه تحليل صائب 100 %
و بالتوفيق

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

> تحليل سليم 
> و بالتوفيق لك      
> كل هذا و تقول مبتدأ  
> اجل لو صرت محترف ايش بتسوي   
> [/center]

 اخوي العزيز الفضل بعد الله للمنتدى ولك اخي الكريم ، فأنا من متابعين مواضيعك التعليمية  تراني احد عيالك وتلامذتك

----------


## د. محمد أبوبكر عثمان

> اخى الدكتور / محمود
> ارى انه تحليل صائب 100 %
> و بالتوفيق

 مشكور ياغالي  على فكرة  اسمي محمد أبوبكر  مش محمود  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## BahraiN

> اخوي العزيز   الفضل بعد الله للمنتدى ولك اخي الكريم ، فأنا من متابعين مواضيعك التعليمية  تراني احد عيالك وتلامذتك

  
كلنا نتعلم من هالمنتدى
و كلنا عيال المنتدى  :Good:   
للأمام يارب  :A012:

----------


## mmd

:A015:    سؤال للأخ بحريني ارجو الأجابه عليه هل الدخول شورت من الشمعه المحدده في الشارت بغض النضر عن الشموع التي بعدها صحيح

----------


## BahraiN

> سؤال للأخ بحريني ارجو الأجابه عليه هل الدخول شورت من الشمعه المحدده في الشارت بغض النضر عن الشموع التي بعدها صحيح

 ممكن توضح اكثر اسباب الدخول شورت حسب رأيك
و راح اصحح لك ان شاء الله اذا في اي شي غلط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mmd

هلا اخي بحريني  آسف جدا على تأخير الرد
حسب رأيي ان السعر اخترق نقطة دعم ضلت صامدة مدة سبعة اليام وارتد السعرمنها اكثر من خمس مرات
وهي عند 1.1056
هذا رأيي  ارجو التصحيح لي   شاكر لك توجيهك اخي بحريني
تحياتي

----------


## mmd

طبعا اضيف اقفال شمعة اربع ساعات تحت الدعم

----------


## BahraiN

> هلا اخي بحريني آسف جدا على تأخير الرد
> حسب رأيي ان السعر اخترق نقطة دعم ضلت صامدة مدة سبعة اليام وارتد السعرمنها اكثر من خمس مرات
> وهي عند 1.1056
> هذا رأيي ارجو التصحيح لي شاكر لك توجيهك اخي بحريني
> تحياتي

 اقفال شمعة 4 ساعات تحت دعم = نقطة بيع ممتازة  :Regular Smile:  
بس انا قلت لك توضح لان كان رسمك للفيو مش واضح الصورة كانت صغيرة
و بالتوفيق لك يارب  :Good:

----------


## mmd

> اقفال شمعة 4 ساعات تحت دعم = نقطة بيع ممتازة  
> بس انا قلت لك توضح لان كان رسمك للفيو مش واضح الصورة كانت صغيرة
> و بالتوفيق لك يارب

  :A015:  
الله يجزاك الف خير على  ردك اخي  بحريني  والموضوع  الي انت حاطه  بهذه الصفحة  يساعد
المبتدئين امثالي على فهم السوق اكثر  فأرجو مواصلة جهدك   معنا
تحياتي لك      :49 49:

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

:A006:  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخوي بحرين، هذي المواضيع اللي تفيد المبتدئين وتعطيهم الثقة في تحليلهم وفك الغموض والاستفادة من الاخطاء، والشكر موصول لكل الاعضاء المشاركين . 
ارفقت شارت للمجنون واريد ان اعرف ....
هل رسمي لخطوط الفايبونتشي صحيح ؟
هل رسمي للقناة الصاعدة صحيح ؟    :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير اخوي بحرين، هذي المواضيع اللي تفيد المبتدئين وتعطيهم الثقة في تحليلهم وفك الغموض والاستفادة من الاخطاء، والشكر موصول لكل الاعضاء المشاركين . 
> ارفقت شارت للمجنون واريد ان اعرف ....
> هل رسمي لخطوط الفايبونتشي صحيح ؟
> هل رسمي للقناة الصاعدة صحيح ؟

  
إبداااااااع في إبدااااااااع
الفيو صحيح و المؤشرات صحيحة و الملاحظات صحيحة 
انضر للشارت الان اغلق تحت خط فيو 50 و نزل الى الاسفل    :Good:

----------


## mmd

:A015:   
اخ بحريني ماهو رأيك في الشارت المرفق وهو فرصة شراء على المجنون وصول السعر لخط الفيبو76.4 ووصوله لترند صاعد ووجود ديفرجينس وتشبع الأوستيكاستك بيع
انتضر تعليقك  :75 75:  
تحياتي لك

----------


## mmd

الشارت يبين افتتاح الشمعة التي تلي الشمعة التي كنت اتحدث عنها بالمشاركه السابق  
لازلت انتضر تعليقك يا اخ بحريني
تحياتي لك

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

الله يجزاك كل خير استاذي بحرين ... كل هذا بفضل الله ثم بفضل مجهوداتك الكبيرة انت والاساتذة الكبار اللي كل يوم نتعلم منكم ونكتسب من خبرتكم  ..  
ماتتصور اش قد زادتني كلماتك ثقة واصرار في نفس الوقت على تعلم المزيد .. والتطبيق اكثر واكثر  
الله يوفقكم دنيا واخرة ... امين

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

:A015:   
مرفق شارتين للاسترالي ... ديلي واربع ساعات  
التقاء الترند الصاعد مع دعم ( مقاومة سابقة ) تمثل خط فيو 23 على الديلي ...
وعلى شارت الاربع ساعات وجود دعم عند خط فيو 61 
سننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية وافتتاح الشمعة الجديدة  
( ماذا عن استنفاذ الحركة اليومية ؟ ) 
ارجو التعليق

----------


## noualia

:A006:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=&stc=1 
اردت يا احبا ئي الكرام ان استفسر عن مستوى 61.8 على الدايلي يورو دولار.
السعر الان 1.2666 ايمكن الا ستفادة من حركة ارتدادية من هذا المستوى لحوالي 50
نقطةوام ان عامل نفاذ الحركة السعرية لن يبلغنا هذا الارتداد. مع العلم ان اشارة الماكد 
سالبة على الاربع ساعات،اما ستو تاستيك فهو اشارة لشراء.

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...hmentid=&stc=1 
> اردت يا احبا ئي الكرام ان استفسر عن مستوى 61.8 على الدايلي يورو دولار.
> السعر الان 1.2666 ايمكن الا ستفادة من حركة ارتدادية من هذا المستوى لحوالي 50
> نقطةوام ان عامل نفاذ الحركة السعرية لن يبلغنا هذا الارتداد. مع العلم ان اشارة الماكد 
> سالبة على الاربع ساعات،اما ستو تاستيك فهو اشارة لشراء.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بالنسبة لليورو، لا نشتري أو نبيع بمجرد الوصول نقطة فايبو، فمع الهبوط القوي للزوج ننصح بمراقبته لحين تكوين بوادر إرتداد، كالشموع وبدء التذبذ عند نقطة دعم قوية تشبع الستوك (تقاطع)  وهكذا...  وعليه فسنتابع اليورو من يوم السبت بتحديث للشارت.  ومع وجود دايفرجنس في اليورو فأعتقد أن الشراء سيكون وارد.  تقبل ودي

----------


## noualia

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم على هذا التوضيح، لقد ابهجتني حقا بردك وتحليلك الوجيه
واني معك من المنتظرين.

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

:A015:   
الرجاء التعليق على الشارت 
هل يمكن استخدام الشموع على جميع الفريمات ؟! 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> الرجاء التعليق على الشارت 
> هل يمكن استخدام الشموع على جميع الفريمات ؟! 
> وشكرا لكم

 نعم يمكن، لكن المفضل إستخدامها على الفريمات الكبيرة  من أربع ساعات فما فوق لدقتها   ولا أنصح باستخدام الشموع على أقل من هذه الفريمات وإن شاء الله نتابع الشمعات الحالية المتكونة على الباوند شارت الديلي.  والله الموفق

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته   بالنسبة لليورو، لا نشتري أو نبيع بمجرد الوصول نقطة فايبو، فمع الهبوط القوي للزوج ننصح بمراقبته لحين تكوين بوادر إرتداد، كالشموع وبدء التذبذ عند نقطة دعم قوية تشبع الستوك (تقاطع) وهكذا...  وعليه فسنتابع اليورو من يوم السبت بتحديث للشارت.  ومع وجود دايفرجنس في اليورو فأعتقد أن الشراء سيكون وارد.  تقبل ودي

 ارتد السعر كما كان متوقع وحقق هدف الدايفرجنس 50 نقطة، مبارك لمن دخل.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اوفى و اصدق عبارات الشكر
لللاستاذ سمير صيام
للاستاذ عباس بن فرناس
هى دى روح المتداول العربى بجد
وفقكم الله

----------


## ~ الرايق ~

الف شكر استاذي العزيز عباس وللاستاذ احمد 
وفقكم الله

----------


## mokhtar26

شكرا على الفكرة 
و لو انني متاخر 5 سنوات

----------


## Ibrahim Nejm

موضوع أكثر من رائع
و أحببت مشارككم شارت اليورو دولار
------------------------------------
اليورو يواجه مقاومة قوية عند المستوى 1.3360 و التى تمثل أيضاً المستوى 0 فيبو
و ايضا يوجد تريند صاعد على فريم الاربع ساعات
و عندما يتقاطع التريند الصاعد مع مستوى المقاومة يعطينا نموذج المثلث
اتوقع قليل من الهبوط و ذلك وفقاً لمؤشر القوة النسبية ثم الدخول فى اتجاه جديد
أعتقد ايضاً انه من الأفضل الانتظار حتى يتم كسر أحد أضلاع المثلث ثم الدخول فى نفس الاتجاة

----------


## emadallam

اعانكم الله..ووفقنى معكم كى اتعلم

----------

